# Coup de boules 2, le retour de la vengeance



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

on nous l'a fermé? Le revoilà!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Ouais !!!!


Resistenza !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on nous l'a fermé? Le revoilà!!!


 Félicitations, 
on va tenir combien de temps à ton avis?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Record à batrre pour le précédent thread : 10224 posts. Héhé, et ben c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations,
> on va tenir combien de temps à ton avis?


 
L'un des 2 doit disparaitre....

_"- L'un de nous 2 est en trop....."_


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Record à batrre pour le précédent thread : 10224 posts. Héhé, et ben c'est pas gagné.


 En effet  
surtout pour une version 2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En effet
> surtout pour une version 2


 Global, toujours présent pour les sujets de Flood. 
Ne t'inquiètes pas, on garde en mémoire l'auteur du premier thread,


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

The Empire strikes back    :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

allez hop : petite contribution au flood ambiant. Au fait si il y en a un qui veut bouler....


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

Il faut avoir des objectifs dans la vie, 


il faut...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> allez hop : petite contribution au flood ambiant. Au fait si il y en a un qui veut bouler....



N'oublions pas, en effet que nous sommes là pour ça.
donc Boum, Tigrou!


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Record à batrre pour le précédent thread : 10224 posts. Héhé, et ben c'est pas gagné.


ca risque d'aller tres vite :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ca risque d'aller tres vite :rateau: :rateau: :love:


 Qui vivra verra, oups, je suis pas dans le thread des citations.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ca risque d'aller tres vite :rateau: :rateau: :love:


Pour que ce thread ferme ?

Oui très vite.


----------



## KARL40 (2 Novembre 2004)

Dans cette bonne ambiance, je voulais juste dire que j'aime pas les coups de boule !  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette bonne ambiance, je voulais juste dire que j'aime pas les coups de boule !  :rateau:


 ça tombe bien, j'en ai plus!


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour que ce thread ferme ?
> 
> Oui très vite.



Et si on supprimait la boule plutôt, ça règlerait le problème une bonne fois pour toutes.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici que je dois mendier des coups de boules?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

J'en redemande


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

oui reprenons les bonnes vieilles habitudes !!  
inscrivez-vous si vous en voulez


----------



## elektroseb (2 Novembre 2004)

Z'avez fini de vous planquer pour bouler entre vous !!!  :mouais: 

Bon, j'ai plus qu'a attendre minuit pour pouvoir bouler aussi... C'est dur la vie parfois


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour amis bouleurs !!!


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

j'ai boulé quelques posteurs, le reste ce soir...


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

Arf.. on nous a ferme l ancien.. enfin c etait prevu.. va falloir ce defouler  ici maintenant


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

'lut Stargazer, 'lut Blytz 

bon allez je vais bosser, à ce soir


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

'lut semac et bosse pas trop dur


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Allez tout le monde à poil ! à plumes ! à écailles !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez tout le monde à poil ! à plumes ! à écailles !



Tout le monde sans tantacules?    :hein:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

amis bouleurs bonjours   

Je vais pas pouvoir rester il faut que je réinstal windows pour la XXXXX fois....

Ca mérite des coudeboule ça non?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> amis bouleurs bonjours
> 
> Je vais pas pouvoir rester il faut que je réinstal windows pour la XXXXX fois....
> 
> Ca mérite des coudeboule ça non?


des rouges?


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Rage je peux toujours pas bouler    

Bon bas je vais réinstaller tout ça et je vous rejoins ce soir  :hein: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> amis bouleurs bonjours
> 
> Je vais pas pouvoir rester il faut que je réinstal windows pour la XXXXX fois....
> 
> Ca mérite des coudeboule ça non?



Oui, un rouge même !!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> amis bouleurs bonjours
> 
> Je vais pas pouvoir rester il faut que je réinstal windows pour la XXXXX fois....
> 
> Ca mérite des coudeboule ça non?


Ouais rouges


----------



## elektroseb (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sans tantacules?    :hein:



Tiens, j'ai trouvé le dernier tube du canard   

ICI

Allez, tout le monde en coeur...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Run Tedy Run !!!!!!


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> des rouges?


bas si je suis sur windaube c'est que je suis con...........

Mais mon passage sur Mac est programé pour décembre (j'ai pas assé de sousous)
Mais j'accepte les dons


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas si je suis sur windaube c'est que je suis con...........
> 
> Mais mon passage sur Mac est programé pour décembre (j'ai pas assé de sousous)
> Mais j'accepte les dons



Je sens que les seuls dons que tu vas recevoir seront de couleur rouge


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez tout le monde à poil ! à plumes ! à écailles !


Ou en armure  

Allez, on boule le trooper pour fêter ce nouveau topic :casse:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

J'en appel à votre générosité.... 


Je veux MON MAC:love: 

Et je veux des :casse:  (verts) pour m'encourager à travailler 3fois plus pour avoir les sousous avant noel....


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

ca va alors.. le mal sera bientot repare


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que les seuls dons que tu vas recevoir seront de couleur rouge


t'as la memoire courte toi


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> t'as la memoire courte toi



Nan, il a un gros casque.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas dis que je t'offrirai du rouge


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, il a un gros casque.



C'est pour que le chapeau y entre


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

tiens et pendant qu'on y est y a personne qui aurait une palourde pas cher pour un copain (il veut juste pouvoir s'en servir de lecteur mp3 dans son salon avec un DD 200Go externe)???? 


Je suis en train de convertir un paquet de monde (à la fac, dans la famille et les amis) 

Si là je suis pas meritant en :casse: ..................


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est ici que ca se passe maintenant ??


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Apparemment


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que ca se passe maintenant ??


 
3 pages avant de t'en rendre compte........


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que ca se passe maintenant ??


 t'as encore besoin de coudboules toi ?  Tu veux quoi ? L'univers ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste a dit:
			
		

> 3 pages avant de t'en rendre compte........



Ben quoi ?? tu permets que je bosse un peu ?? Et pis a pu du net a la maison depuis vendredi alors j'suis un peu déconnecté



			
				poildecouilles a dit:
			
		

> t'as encore besoin de coudboules toi ?  Tu veux quoi ? L'univers ?



Vi, pourquoi s'arreter en si bon chemin ??


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

à ce soir  
et bons :casse: ................


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nan, il a un gros casque.


Quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il a mon casque


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

je poste juste pour voir si j'arrive a le faire re-refermer


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vi, pourquoi s'arreter en si bon chemin ??


Y avait pas une étape "Ch'suis à la retraite des coups-de-boule, me boulez plus"


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> je poste juste pour voir si j'arrive a le faire re-refermer


Faudra attendre encore 500 et quelques pages


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Si t'arrives à faire 500 pages avant ce soir il sera fermé


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman qui me fait même pas rire a dit:
			
		

> Vi, pourquoi s'arreter en si bon chemin ??


et que serais-tu sans poil de couilles, hein ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Raaaah il a vu


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Raaaah il a vu 

Il est fort poildec' :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

Kikoo les bouleurs  :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Salut Angie  ca va ?


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

Tiens un Bassou


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

bon aller j'offre une boule chaude a qui n'en veux


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut Angie  ca va ?


vi je suis ma formation a mon taf a Maastricht... 

quoique j'apprends pas grand chose pour le moment... alors je m'occupe comme je peux    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> bon aller j'offre une boule chaude a qui n'en veux


Siouple, je rends toujours :love:


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

à Maastricht y'a moyen de s'occuper


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

J'ai oujours pas de coud'boules à distribuer


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

Flute j'en ai plus non plus pour refaire le tarin de Globalounet :love: 

Et mon sonny d'amour ?? Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ??? j'suis inquiet


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Flute j'en ai plus non plus pour refaire le tarin de Globalounet :love:
> 
> Et mon sonny d'amour ?? Quelqu'un a des nouvelles ??? j'suis inquiet


 sonny il était là hier et avant-hier. En pleine forme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

merci à Modern' Foguenne et Fabienr pour les coups de boules (désolé pour Fabien à qui je n'ai pu répondre : il avait surement du s'en prendre un de ma part il n'y a pas longtemps).


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

Salut bouleurs et bouleuses 
4 pages en 3h30, en 18 jours on atteindra les 500 pages et les 10000 posts, no problemo
Ne faiblissons pas!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Salut bouleurs et bouleuses
> 4 pages en 3h30, en 18 jours on atteindra les 500 pages et les 10000 posts, no problemo
> Ne faiblissons pas!!


 on prend les paris ?


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est jouable


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est un post parfait pour mon 500ieme message.... 
quid


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

Allez les gens on ne faibli pas.. plus que 15 points pour passer a 800


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais moi aussi j'en veux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> on prend les paris ?


 Je te suis Global,  
Qui prend les paris?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Depuis que je boule à 2, j'ai l'impréssion que je peux en donner moins, quelqu'un peut me dire si mon impréssion est proche de la réalité?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

faut etre maboule pour parier le contraire :hosto:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> c'est un post parfait pour mon 500ieme message....
> quid


 Bravo


----------



## fwedo (2 Novembre 2004)

merci....

presqu'un an pour y arriver, mais bon, j'ai  découvert le bar il y a peu....


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> merci....
> 
> presqu'un an pour y arriver, mais bon, j'ai découvert le bar il y a peu....


mais non  18 jours au rythme actuel


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

Merci Macloba, pour le moment suis bloqué, mais ce soir je passe te bouler!


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

Plus de deux jours sans le moindre coup de boule....
 Si je comprends bien, si on ne se pointe pas dans ce genre de thread, on a peu de chance d'en prendre ? :mouais:
 J'en donne ailleurs, moi....


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

du taboulé ?


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon, Paul : ils sont tous là, bien serrés, à se tripoter les boules. J'ai fermé la porte, tu peux balancer la grenade !


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, Paul : ils sont tous là, bien serrés, à se tripoter les boules. J'ai fermé la porte, tu peux balancer la grenade !


 Fais gaffe, t'es du mauvais côté de la porte !


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

ben quoi ? Plus personne ne vient ?


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, t'es du mauvais côté de la porte !



De l'interêt d'etre là depuis longtemps et de savoir à qui on a affaire : à chaque fois que Paul lance une grenade, elle lui échappe lorsqu'il a le bras en arrière ! C'est pour cette raison qu'il possède un bonnet : il peut lier la jugulaire a son poignet.


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De l'interêt d'etre là depuis longtemps et de savoir à qui on a affaire : à chaque fois que Paul lance une grenade, elle lui échappe lorsqu'il a le bras en arrière ! C'est pour cette raison qu'il possède un bonnet : il peut lier la jugulaire a son poignet.


 MDR !!!!


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

on a pas été prévenu, c'est pour ça ! j'arrive à l'instant et je vois le dernier message, verrouillé  j'avais l'impression d'avoir loupé le bus un jour de départ en voyage ! 

Bon, c'est l'heure pour moi de bouler, mais je dois vous dire que c'est les vaches maigres, 1 coup hier rien aujourd'hui, j'aurai presqu'envie de prendre des vacances (je ferai pas le chantage aux coups de boule dans les forums techniques, j'ai essayé, vous vous en moquez !).
J'ai une liste, dans cette enveloppe (que je tiens dans ma main) et je vais en faire profiter que 6 participants ! Uniquement 6 ! Tant pis pour les autres ! 
Bonjour chez vous !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

Et la langue est ergonomiquement dessinée pour dégoupiller, c'est évident


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, Paul : ils sont tous là, bien serrés, à se tripoter les boules. J'ai fermé la porte, tu peux balancer la grenade !


Compte sur tes doigts jusqu'à 10 avant de la lancer ta grenade, ça nous fera peut-être des boules en plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plus de deux jours sans le moindre coup de boule....
> Si je comprends bien, si on ne se pointe pas dans ce genre de thread, on a peu de chance d'en prendre ? :mouais:
> J'en donne ailleurs, moi....


Faut croire que oui    tout pareil


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ....Bonjour chez vous !


 
I'M NOT A NUMBER !!!!!!!!


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

On pourrait dire aussi que moins ça boule plus ça écrit vite ! On va pouvoir bientôt vendre le DVD collector et les bonus de ces posts ! Director's cut !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

tjdiuuuuuu !! va plus vite que le t.e.rrrr ce thread, déjà page 5...6  !! 
ben wala, j'ai boulé de nouvelles têtes et d'autres ailleurs, qu'ici!  
'ci pour vos coups' d' :casse: :love:

A dans 24h p'tet !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

et le 51 ?


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> I'M NOT A NUMBER !!!!!!!!



I'm a free man !


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

toujours bloqué........................ 


peu plus bouler personne!!!!

Au fait on a droit à combien par jour>?


----------



## duracel (2 Novembre 2004)

Demain, je pars en vacances, ça mérite bien des coups, non?


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Demain, je pars en vacances, ça mérite bien des coups, non?


oui des  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Mais quand pourrai-je à nouveau bouler ? j'ai l'air malin avec ma liste si je peux pas bouler... on devrait avoir un horodateur dans notre profil... ou une pointeuse !


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

y en a qui ont de la chance quand meme....:mouais:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand pourrai-je à nouveau bouler ? j'ai l'air malin avec ma liste si je peux pas bouler... on devrait avoir un horodateur dans notre profil... ou une pointeuse !
> 
> http://www.nrj-international.fr/images/3SY-780_A.gif


sympa ta pointeuse....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Youyou y'a des bouleurs actifs ici ??? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> sympa ta pointeuse....


Oublie ! une fois je me la suis prise dedans et j'avais oublié mon code


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et le 51 ?


Je préfère le Casa !  

Avertissement à nos plus jeunes membres:
*La consommation excessive d'alcool est dangereuse pour la santé et risque de vous faire poster n'importe quoi au Bar. La modération est de mise en tout !*


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oublie ! une fois je me la suis prise dedans et j'avais oublié mon code



Ben ça tient compagnie les nuits de solitude


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> sympa ta pointeuse....



fausse manip'... en plus j'ai lu elle est biométrique... welcome to Gattaca ! le futur est déjà aujourd'hui


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

la bergere a les idées mal placées.....;;


----------



## TNK (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oublie ! une fois je me la suis prise dedans et j'avais oublié mon code


Tu l'as en format carte de crédit?
Remarque, ça peut être utile dans certains quartiers, et c'est une bonne alternative au liquide 
Et à la place des morpions? tu as des puces?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> fausse manip'... en plus j'ai lu elle est biométrique... welcome to Gattaca ! le futur est déjà aujourd'hui


Ah ça pour ê^trê^biométrique...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Youyou y'a des bouleurs actifs ici ??? :love:



on attend, on attend que la pointeuse me laisse faire mon boulot, là je suis en dehors des horaires qui me sont attribués... j'ai l'impression de m'être levé tôt et que le boss me laisse pas entrer "passque c'est pas l'heure"...     

Tiens je viens d'apercevoir des pauvres innocents qui vont y passer tt à l'heure...
Un shadok et un appendice facial pileux ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> la bergere a les idées mal placées.....;;



Sur ce coup là se ne sont pas les idées ...


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as en format carte de crédit?
> Remarque, ça peut être utile dans certains quartiers, et c'est une bonne alternative au liquide
> Et à la place des morpions? tu as des puces?


MDR


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça pour ê^trê^biométrique...



toi elle aura pas de mal à te reconnaitre ! un calin du bout des lèvres au capteur et elle fera tt ce que tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

bonjor


mais que se passe t'il?   

on a encore le droit de parler "boulonnage"?   


si c'est le cas alors je viens en demander, hier 2 personnes, aujourd'hui 1 seulement
il y a du ramolisement dans l'air.......   (merci a mes donateur pasé et furur )


dans le cas que on a plus le droit de demander et bien......me voila bientot bannie ! :rose:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai...


Bon je vous laisse j'ai vraiment du travail  
 à ce soir...........

ça va :casse:  grave tout à l'heure faut que je garde des forces....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

allez il me manque juste 51 points


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allez il me manque juste 51 points


 ben c'est un beau chiffre.  Reste là !


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hier 2 personnes, aujourd'hui 1 seulement
> il y a du ramolisement dans l'air.......
> dans le cas que on a plus le droit de demander et bien......me voila bientot bannie ! :rose:



C'est ce qu'on relevait un peu plus haut...
Mon seul et unique attaquant d'hier -un très généreux donateur, je dois dire à sa décharge- m'a même traité de "pleurnicheur " alors que je boule mes 6 coups tout les jours de la semaine... (ça fait 42, je sais compter) comme tout "honnête" membre de macgé...
[Edit: ça a marché Robertav !]


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

bon et moi j'ai du retard sur les grands de ce monde là...faut me cravacher un peu; faut que ça avance ! :casse:

 

 (SM ce post t'es dedié)


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Pas besoin de lui dire ..


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Yes ! quand c'est l'heure, c'est l'heure... les portes sont ouvertes, la pointeuse a donné son accord !


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Yes ! quand c'est l'heure, c'est l'heure... les portes sont ouvertes, la pointeuse a donné son accord !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [Edit: ça a marché Robertav !]




merc iiiiiiiiiiii mon petit (ou grand? ) teo !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



c'est quoi la "chose" 27+7 ???


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la "chose" 27+7 ???



C'est pas du 51  :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est quoi la "chose" 27+7 ???


Du Get, tous les jours de la semaine....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> bon et moi j'ai du retard sur les grands de ce monde là...faut me cravacher un peu; faut que ça avance ! :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> (SM ce post t'es dedié)



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Je peux le faire à la main ?  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...Je peux le faire à la main ? :love:


On en revient toujours aux bonnes vieilles méthodes....


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> bon et moi j'ai du retard sur les grands de ce monde là...faut me cravacher un peu; faut que ça avance ! :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> (SM ce post t'es dedié)


Comme çà le fouet :





ou comme çà :


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

deja 133 msgs


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Non 134


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Bah oui mais il me manque toujours 47 points


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

A vrai dire; sur ce coup, j'avais plus parler de cravache que de fouet mais pourquoi pas 

 Quand a la solution de faire ça a la main; j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas possible SM; ca laisse des marques sur lesquelles on peut difficilement mentir a propos de leur origine... 

 Bon; on parle on parle; mais on me l'a toujours pas savater ma tronche


----------



## duracel (2 Novembre 2004)

moi, il m'en manque des tas. et en plus je donne des coups minables.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

153 ? :rose:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (2 Novembre 2004)

Hellooooo !!! 
So, c'est ici that we can kick les autres dans leur head, now ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon; on parle on parle; mais on me l'a toujours pas savater ma tronche



Demande à JCVD c'est le spécialiste et en plus il est là


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

ben alors on arrete de faire greve????


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Demande à JCVD c'est le spécialiste et en plus il est là




Sorry Dool, next time ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Encore rien pris aujourd'hui, moi !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi je boule que tard le soir en ce moment ... Mais pour patienter j'aime bien prendre des coups   

guytan ce soir je te raterai pas  ... Si la machine le veut bien :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai plus de munition

meme pas pour marco qui maintenant fait danser mon coeur, pardon mes coeurs !!!   



svpppppppp monsieur le modo,domme moi juste encore une petite munition !!


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Encore rien pris aujourd'hui, moi !


Je t'aurais bien mis un gros pain dans ton visage mais j'ai pu de credit 

Alors j'te fait un gros becots mon guytan :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien mis un gros pain dans ton visage mais j'ai pu de credit
> 
> Alors j'te fait un gros becots mon guytan :love:




*guytan*  accepte tes becots?


----------



## Bassman (2 Novembre 2004)

on fait parti d'un même clan de gamerz/breton/floodeur/motard/n'importequoi-iste

Alors vi on se fait becots


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

pourquoi l'image "forum macgeneraion-vous faites quoi maintenant?" 

reste figé a mon ecran?

je dois faire quoi a part redemarrer?


merci


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai plus de munition
> 
> meme pas pour marco qui maintenant fait danser mon coeur, pardon mes coeurs !!!
> 
> ...


 Merci Roberta ! 
 Ca sera pour une prochaine fois !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

je sais on est pas dans le tecnique mais voila l'image incrusté


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

Appuie sur la touche F11 une ou deux fois !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Appuie sur la touche F11 une ou deux fois !




merciiiiiiii    ça  a marché !!!!

mais pourquoi sa me fait cela?
et puis auj j'en ai marre, je rame , encore et encore.......pffffff


----------



## loustic (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Encore rien pris aujourd'hui, moi !


Tiens donc !
Envoyez le coup de poulpe ! 
Mais la machine ne veut pas du coup de boulepoulpe !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## House M.D. (2 Novembre 2004)

Inaugurez encore un ptit coup ce thread en me boulant


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on fait parti d'un même clan de gamerz/breton/floodeur/motard/n'importequoi-iste
> 
> Alors vi on se fait becots



/me fait bécots sur crâne tout poilu de mon gros lapin angora


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul.......*a moi, a moi *


mais quoi????        :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens donc !
> Envoyez le coup de poulpe !
> Mais la machine ne veut pas du coup de boulepoulpe !



bah, maintenant, c'est plus vrai, merci dool


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

La boule, la machine veut pas...
mais des bécots, y'a toujours moyen, tiens : muiz !


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

oh, mon premier message dans coudboul 2  :love:

(pour rappel, alors que tout le monde s'en fiche, c'est moi qui ai posté le 10000 éme dans coudboul 1   )


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Novembre 2004)

Petite distrib'


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, mon premier message dans coudboul 2  :love:
> 
> (pour rappel, alors que tout le monde s'en fiche, c'est moi qui ai posté le 10000 éme dans coudboul 1   )



Oui mais bon... On s'en fiche.


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

Me manques 12 points.. y a pas plusieurs ames charitables dans le coin??


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Me manques 12 points.. y a pas plusieurs ames charitables dans le coin??



Charité bien ordonnée commence vingt-quatre heures après


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

quand la machine voudra je pense à toi blytz


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Et moi qui n'ai que 43 malheureux points de réputation............ Personne pour me sortir de ma dépression?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est ici le forum macosx ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Charité bien ordonnée commence vingt-quatre heures après


 C'est bien dit 

Pas mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici le forum macosx ?


 Vas-y expose ton problème


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

Pas grave j attendrai 

Par contre ce soir j aurai encore kk point a distribuer


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y expose ton problème


Vous voyez cette verrue, là ? je réinstalle ?


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

on peut en distribuer combien par jour??????????,,


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> on peut en distribuer combien par jour??????????,,


 Bonne question


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> on peut en distribuer combien par jour??????????,,



6 par période de 24h  Mais tout dépend si tu donnes tout d'un coup où si tu répartis sur cette période.


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question


t'es toujours pret à aider c'est sympa


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> 6 par période de 24h  Mais tout dépend si tu donnes tout d'un coup où si tu répartis sur cette période.


merci c'est pour ça que j'aime bien te bouler...
tu réponds à mes questions


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> t'es toujours pret à aider c'est sympa


  
j'ai jamais compté c'est pour ça


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> merci c'est pour ça que j'aime bien te bouler...
> tu réponds à mes questions



C'est normal entre newbies


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

pas grave j'ten veux pas  


c'est juste que une boule   que tu vas te prendre


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, mon premier message dans coudboul 2  :love:
> 
> (pour rappel, alors que tout le monde s'en fiche, c'est moi qui ai posté le 10000 éme dans coudboul 1   )


 non, moi je m'en fiche pas, ça m'enerve. 

et ta casquette aussi elle m'énerve.


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

C etait pas 5 coups par periode de 24h??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> on peut en distribuer combien par jour??????????,,




haaaaa non, non  et encore non !!!!!    

on ne dit "on peut" on dit "*on est obligé*" d'en donner combient


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C etait pas 5 coups par periode de 24h??



Heu 6 je crois que j'ai compté :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Alors c'est 5 ou 6 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heu 6 je crois que j'ai compté :rateau:


 T'as du te tromper  
T'as que 5 doigts


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as du te tromper
> T'as que 5 doigts


OU un


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

8 pour moi 

enfin, 8.6 pour être exact


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, moi je m'en fiche pas, ça m'enerve.
> 
> et ta casquette aussi elle m'énerve.


 ben qu'est ce qu'elle a ma casquette ?


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben qu'est ce qu'elle a ma casquette ?



ben elle "flotte" un peu, mais c'est normal, t'emballe pas ouah  ! calme ! 
dans l'eau et sur des écailles, on peut pas demander beaucoup. 
C'est déjà bien que t'en ai une, de casquette ! 
Vive les casquettes ! Moi, perso, j'aime bien les casquettes de vieux, style anglais. 

D'ailleurs, y'a que ça qui me fait franchir les barrages de police à coup sûr


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as du te tromper
> T'as que 5 doigts



Oui mais j'ai deux mains


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Paluches, la compile, par stargazer !


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'ai deux mains


bah dit moi tu y prend goût au flood  toi !! Global n'a qu'a bien se tenir !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah dit moi tu y prend goût au flood  toi !! Global n'a qu'a bien se tenir !!



T'aurais du voir mon 1er jour


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

Mouaarf !! déjà que là tu vas passer les 100 posts aujourd'hui


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

stock écoulé les zamis... si ça continue je serai fanny aujourd'hui, ça m'embêterait. 

Grug, la casquette j'aime bien, mais sans tu es mieux, mais bon, moi ce que je dis...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Mais global c'est impossible de le rattraper, il est trop fort !!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouaarf !! déjà que là tu vas passer les 100 posts aujourd'hui



Tu veux dire depuis minuit ?  

Et c'était mon rythme le 1er jour, demande à poildep


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

Presque 200 !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Presque 200 !



Nooooooooooooon quand même pas ...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

Merci le canard ! en tête de liste demain ! Alors 200 ?

[Edit: raté, 202 ! ]


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooon quand même pas ...


J'parlais des messages sur ce thread


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Comme chacun sait je suis malheureusement sur windaube en attendant ma renaissance prochaine (dans 1mois le temps de réunir les fonds)

et je viens de trouver un prog qui m'a transformé la vie!!!!!
J'ai un vrai petit bureau de mac avec mon petit doc et tout et tout.....

Manque plus qu'un sytem osx (le vrai), des composants apple et un design apple....
Bref un vrai mac  quoi.......;


Mais bon pour ceux comme moi qui en attendant d'avoir leur mac veulent rever un peu...............c'est vraiment bien foutu

Ou alors pour ceux qui sont obligés de bosser sur windaube et qui veulent avoir un beau bureau 



Avant que l'on veuille me bouler   je tiens à dire pour ma défence que malgré ce super program ça reste Windows donc faut pas s'attendre à avoir un mac entre les mains....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'parlais des messages sur ce thread



Au temps pour moi


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

ça floude un max ici


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça floude un max ici


 vous avez appaté le poisson


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça floude un max ici


 Mais non,


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

A peine...  heureusement qu'il y a de endroits comme ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A peine...  heureusement qu'il y a de endroits comme ça


 Et oui... ça défoule.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et oui... ça défoule.



j'ai comme l'impression que ta PM a été super élevée aujourd'hui, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme l'impression que ta PM a été super élevée aujourd'hui, n'est ce pas ?


 C'est quoi ma PM?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

... à Table!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ma PM?



tu me rappelles déjà ton activité principale ?


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ben elle "flotte" un peu, mais c'est normal, t'emballe pas ouah  ! calme !
> dans l'eau et sur des écailles, on peut pas demander beaucoup.


je voudrais t'y voir, j'ai une nageoire moi pokemon va 


> C'est déjà bien que t'en ai une, de casquette !
> Vive les casquettes !





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Grug, la casquette j'aime bien, mais sans tu es mieux, mais bon, moi ce que je dis...


il fait froid, c'est l'hivers


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il fait froid, c'est l'hivers



Mets un bonnet alors!


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais non,


 Mais si, je le vois bien, ça floude plutot que de me coudbouler


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Mets un bonnet alors!


 Plus tard, car en fait c'est seulement l'automne.
  8)


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

JE boule a zero...sans avoir flooder de trop .... c'est ça la magie


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

bon je peux rebouller, ceux que ça intéresse, inscrivez-vous !! 

comme d'hab en cliquant en bas à gauche    :love:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Klytz ou es-tu?????

Viens chercher ton coup de boule chez tedy...


----------



## Franswa (2 Novembre 2004)

je passe juste pour rendre les tit coup de boule après je retourne au boulot


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Et un pour Franswa!!!!!

tu l'as cherché


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2004)

le premier qui me parle, je lui en colle une


----------



## Franswa (2 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui me parle, je lui en colle une


 moi j'te parle


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (2 Novembre 2004)

What ?


----------



## Franswa (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Et un pour Franswa!!!!!
> 
> tu l'as cherché


 MERCI !!! 

Bon aller, je retourne bosser à demain  et ceux qui veule me bouler je leure rendrais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> What ?



Bonne réponse jean claude

Mauvaise réponse Franswa


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.



Ma boulle se boulllelle


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

bizarre, Stargezer n'est pas ici à flooder :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, Stargezer n'est pas ici à flooder :mouais:


il fait pas comme toi     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Please ?


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bizarre, Stargezer n'est pas ici à flooder :mouais:



Apparemment vu ce qu'il a envoyé comme flood ce week-end, il a les doigts usés, il est obligé de faire une pause le temps que ça repousse 


[moi j'édite, ça floode un peu moins / merci Franswa, tu seras dans la liste de demain soir  / Fin de l'édition]


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

tres joli ton avatar - anonyme -...........:love: 

ça merite un :casse:


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Boulez moi, je veux des Chlapettes pour le grand jour


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Hein ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?


deux lol c'était facile
Il veux les schlapettes pour les résultats des elections ptet ! :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, je le vois bien, ça floude plutot que de me coudbouler


 "vous devriez... blabla..."
En attendant que la machine reparte, faut bien s'occuper!


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

A cette machine de malheur....................
Restons calme ça va revenir......


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> deux lol c'était facile
> Il veux les schlapettes pour les résultats des elections ptet ! :hein:


Si c'est ça il vaut mieux pas que Grug s'impatiente, en 2000 on avait eu le nom du président en décembre !


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

mais non, le grand jour


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça il vaut mieux pas que Grug s'impatiente, en 2000 on avait eu le nom du président en décembre !



Le temps de recompter les petits trous mais sans le poinçonneur des Lilas, c'était plus difficile...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, le grand jour


 Tu te marie ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu me rappelles déjà ton activité principale ?


 Désolé, je vois toujours pas... :rose:


----------



## appleman (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors, des petits nouveaux ou des anciens qui voudraient me bouler un peu ou chacun reste dans les tranchées...


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

c'est au compte goute les coud'boul!!!!!


----------



## appleman (2 Novembre 2004)

ca y est mo j'ai fait ma tournée, j'ai boulé tous ceux que je pouvais...ils se reconnaitront!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Novembre 2004)

Y'a plus de coud'boules


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Dans un peu plus d'une heure je pourrais attaquer   

Mais bon faut que je patiente en me faisant boulé ...


----------



## appleman (2 Novembre 2004)

dsl stargazer je peux tjs rien pour toi...va falloir que je boule d'autres avt de pouvoir te réattaquer...


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

idem pour moi.....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

C'est normal vous m'avez boulé récemment


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

bas oui mais c'est frustrant quand meme


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Allez Hop c'est mon 100eme POST!!!!!


ET un coup de boule pour me féliciter????


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas oui mais c'est frustrant quand meme



C'est sûr on devient vite accro ...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus de coud'boules



morf    :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Allez Hop c'est mon 100eme POST!!!!!
> 
> 
> ET un coup de boule pour me féliciter????



Désolé t'ayant boulé hier, je crois, je ne pourrais pas te féliciter de 3 points supplémentaires ...


----------



## House M.D. (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'en veux encore !


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> morf  :mouais:


Tu l'as senti passer celui la?


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux encore !


j'ai pas souvenir t'en avoir déja mis un à toi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux encore !



Si t'es patiente t'en auras ... Pas aussi puissant qu'un naru punch mais efficace tout de même 


:casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux encore !


Si tu demandes gentiment.....Peut-etre que je t'en collerai un bon


----------



## tedy (2 Novembre 2004)

Bon moi je vous laisse....  


Bonne nuit et vous couvhés pas trop tard


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi si je veux bouler ce soir faut que j'attende encore un peu ...

Bonne nuit tedy


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux encore !


 chienne !


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

oh, une page non floudée


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

La classe de papa


----------



## yoffy (2 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
Ce soir j'arbore pour la première fois mon deuxième carré vert.  
Je voudrais vous remercier, vous tous,sans qui tout cela n'aurait pas été possible+mes parents,
mon coach,les ramasseurs de boules etc...
(bouler se dit to vote en américain)
Pour l'instant suis sous le coup dit des"24 heures":..tout à l'heure je vote:casse:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, une page non floudée



Et tout le mond débarque


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

ces floodeurs alors... 

ça se passera autrement après le grand jour


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

et pour cela, il faut voter poisson


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ces floodeurs alors...
> 
> ça se passera autrement après le grand jour


 le jugement dernier :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## yoffy (2 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pour cela, il faut voter poisson


C'est noté!...3 bulletins a chaque fois


----------



## Franswa (2 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas fini de bosser mais j'en ai marre, je vais me pieuter :sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Ayé je peux bouler !!!! On va faire tourner les boules à facettes !!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Tournée effectuée   

teo t'es le premier pour la prochaine  Et je te signale que mes doigts vont très bien merci


----------



## elektroseb (3 Novembre 2004)

Moi c'est toujours pas débloqué 

il va falloir que j'arrete de bouler la nuit, c'est un cercle vicieux qui me fais rester là de plus en plus tard


----------



## cecil (3 Novembre 2004)

Moi je viens de distribuer une partie de la ration allouée a des gens cools. 

A qui je donne mon point de misère pour finir le panier ? :love:


----------



## elektroseb (3 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> A qui je donne mon point de misère pour finir le panier ? :love:



Euh, au hasard... à moi ?!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est toujours pas débloqué
> 
> il va falloir que j'arrete de bouler la nuit, c'est un cercle vicieux qui me fais rester là de plus en plus tard



C'est clair petit à petit on avance de plus en plus dans la nuit !!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci cecil pour ce coup nuitamment donné, fait plaisir :love:


----------



## cecil (3 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Euh, au hasard... à moi ?!!



Voilà


----------



## elektroseb (3 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci cecil pour ce coup nuitamment donné, fait plaisir :love:



Pareil...merci Cecil


----------



## yoffy (3 Novembre 2004)

Cette satanée machine a toujours une bonne raison de refuser les coups de boule.
Mais c'est comment?....vraiment! :hein:

Ce qui me plait c'est de donner..... :mouais:


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est toujours pas débloqué
> 
> il va falloir que j'arrete de bouler la nuit, c'est un cercle vicieux qui me fais rester là de plus en plus tard



ça fait un peu ch*** de perdre des coups, mais régulièrement je saute un jour avec ce système quand j'arrive dans des heures indues (aucun rapport avec la chanson de Daho). On va appeler ça de la pondération !


----------



## elektroseb (3 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu ch*** de perdre des coups, mais régulièrement je saute un jour avec ce système quand j'arrive dans des heures indues (aucun rapport avec la chanson de Daho). On va appeler ça de la pondération !



Mouais, de la fénéantise oui!!!


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Cette satanée machine a toujours une bonne raison de refuser les coups de boule.
> Mais c'est comment?....vraiment! :hein:
> 
> Ce qui me plait c'est de donner..... :mouais:


Merci aux bouleurs de la nuit...

Et puis oui, Elektroseb, il y a un peu de paresse là-dedans, je l'avoue. Faut dire aussi que je peux difficilement justifier de me relever la nuit pour ça auprès de qui je partage ma vie ! Y'a des limites à la patience !


----------



## MrStone (3 Novembre 2004)

salut les couche-tard


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut les cache-tours !


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut les cache-tours !



y'a pu personne...

tiens qu'est-ce qui disent sur France-Info ?
22h de Washington
C'est tendu... bon, je vais attendre demain, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour *     :love:


----------



## FANREM (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut

De retour parmi vous


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2004)

je me rapproche des chlapettes...   :sick:  :affraid:  :bebe:


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

moi ausi je veux des chlapettes


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

moi j'en suis encore loin alors je compte sur vous...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> De retour parmi vous


 un petit :casse: pour ton retour!


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

tournée du matin en cours


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> un petit :casse: pour ton retour!



FANREM, faudra attendre demain que je t'éclate la tête... ;D

pour ce qui est des chlapettes, avant j'apprécierai déjà de passer aux soirées VIP  


Edit/PS: ça c'est calmé, la fièvre du retour de la vengeance est retombée on dirait !


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde !!



_J'irai bien à Ibiza moi, tiens._



Doit faire plus doux qu'ici, ne croyez-vous pas ?


----------



## monoeil (3 Novembre 2004)

bientôt un pt de plus pour je sais pas qui encore


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> tournée du matin en cours



Aïïïeuhhh ! Et juste là où ça fait le plus mal ! Ils s'y mettent à plusieurs en plus 

Ca semble confirmer ce que j'ai remarqué hier: plus ça poste moins ça boule et moins ça poste plus ça boule... ça me va très bien ! 

Merci TNK, merci Juste en passant, encore 72 avant les soirées VIP !


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> bientôt un pt de plus pour je sais pas qui encore




Si ça t'arrange, lâche-toi sur moi, je suis là aussi pour ça !


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi ausi je veux des chlapettes


 t'auras l'air malin avec des chlapettes aux nageoires.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi ausi je veux des chlapettes


tiens petit Sushi :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> bientôt un pt de plus pour je sais pas qui encore


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Tournée finie....


----------



## monoeil (3 Novembre 2004)

Teo et juste-en-passant, la machine me dit (ou depuis le temps bégaie) "ils sont encore à terre et en convalescence, merci d'agresser ailleurs".
Le pbl, c'est que des gens à la santé défaillante j'en ai plein ma liste, snif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Teo et juste-en-passant, la machine me dit (ou depuis le temps bégaie) "ils sont encore à terre et en convalescence, merci d'agresser ailleurs".
> Le pbl, c'est que des gens à la santé défaillante j'en ai plein ma liste, snif.


 Pourtant ça à l'air de marcher sur toi! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tournée finie....




moi j'ai pas encore commencé     

qui qui qui je vais ........envoyer..........un coup ????? :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas encore commencé
> 
> qui qui qui je vais ........envoyer..........un coup ????? :love:


Moi je ne dirais pas non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas encore commencé
> 
> qui qui qui je vais ........envoyer..........un coup ????? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne dirais pas non




hemmm !!!!!  je vais y reflechir 

est que tu est allée a la messe dimanche pour meriter ta claque?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hemmm !!!!!  je vais y reflechir
> 
> est que tu est allée a la messe dimanche pour meriter ta claque?



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas encore commencé
> 
> qui qui qui je vais ........envoyer..........un coup ????? :love:


 
Je n'en ai pas reçu un seul depuis hier après-midi....  

Que vous ai-je fais !!!    :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas reçu un seul depuis hier après-midi....
> 
> Que vous ai-je fais !!!    :hein:




je peut pas trop te claquer non plus hein?   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas reçu un seul depuis hier après-midi....
> 
> Que vous ai-je fais !!!    :hein:



C'est comme ça depuis 3 jours, les claqueurs se retiennent jusqu'aux résultats défnitifs des Elections US... c'est l'attentisme comme à la Bourse


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Teo et juste-en-passant, la machine me dit (ou depuis le temps bégaie) "ils sont encore à terre et en convalescence, merci d'agresser ailleurs".
> Le pbl, c'est que des gens à la santé défaillante j'en ai plein ma liste, snif.



C'est ça le problème... c'est dommage, je me sens très bien là pourtant


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tlm 

Je cherche des volontaires pour se faire coup-de-bouler à 7 pts par un trooper.  un pas en avant siouplait :casse:


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

poisson pret


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tlm
> 
> Je cherche des volontaires pour se faire coup-de-bouler à 7 pts par un trooper.  un pas en avant siouplait :casse:


 Un pas en arrière...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

il est midi !!!      



bon appetit !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2004)

Vala, bonap' aussi et digérez bien les coups-de-boule du trooper :casse:


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

burp


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

juste un p'tit post sous forme de flood pour faire avancer ce thread et lui faire atteindre les records envisagés.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Et pour le digestif, un coup de boule dans des ventouses ? Mmh ?


----------



## teo (3 Novembre 2004)

Allez allez, on frappe tout ce qu'on peut ! on va pas se laisser démoraliser aujourd'hui ! Frappez un bon coup, ça fait du bien...



[Edit: hum... c'était un beau lapsus là... enfin, je peux toujours dire que c'est la faute à W ]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, bonap' aussi et digérez bien les coups-de-boule du trooper :casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, bonap' aussi et digérez bien les coups-de-boule du trooper :casse:




J'en aurais presque une indigestion....vu le vide que cela a fait dans mon estomac...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez allez, on frappe tout ce qu'on peut ! on va se laisser démoraliser aujourd'hui ! Frappez un bon coup, ça fait du bien...




moi alors je demoralise a fond.....personne m'a encore boulé!!

je vais noyer mon chagrin dans .....la contrex !!!!   


edit : sauf gKatarn ..merci    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

vous parlez de quoi depuis tout a l'heure ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

le premier qui me boule je le boule


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui me boule je le boule


on va pas bouler une nana pareille : trop peur de te faire mal.....


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on va pas bouler une nana pareille : trop peur de te faire mal.....


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on va pas bouler une nana pareille : trop peur de te faire mal.....



trop peur de se faire mal, ouais


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

bon vous m'avez boulé pour mes 1 an


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon vous m'avez boulé pour mes 1 an



Ca viendra


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

personne ne m'a boulée, bon, je retourne a la cuisine, j'ai compris


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Sa prend de l'ampleur déjà ce thread 
Pensez au canard sa peut toujours servir  :love:


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci à mes bouleurs  et à ceux qui vont le faire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> personne ne m'a boulée, bon, je retourne a la cuisine, j'ai compris


mais non reviens (y a bien quelqu'un qui voudra te mettre un coup)


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais non reviens (y a bien quelqu'un qui voudra te mettre un coup)


je partage aussi ce point de vue


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je partage aussi ce point de vue


au fait très joli cet avatar cher Semac. Félicitations à Poildep encore une fois.

Bon ce compliment vaut bien un p'tit coup de boule.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

et si on faisait péter la base de données de macgé avec ce post ?


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> au fait très joli cet avatar cher Semac. Félicitations à Poildep encore une fois.
> 
> Bon ce compliment vaut bien un p'tit coup de boule.


je partage de nouveau cet opinion...  et te renvoi le compliement pour ton avatar  bravo à qui vous savez


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais non reviens (y a bien quelqu'un qui voudra te mettre un coup)




Oui.

En cuisine.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> En cuisine.....


je vois la scène d'ici !!!! 

"faisez l'amour caméra : oui c'est ça, cochonnne"


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> 
> En cuisine.....


moi je suis plutôt adepte de la très classique machine à laver en mode essorage... un classique mais très efficace


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis plutôt adepte de la très classique machine à laver en mode essorage... un classique mais très efficace


attention aux coups de jus ! ....................... 

3.....2......1.........viré du Forum


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> et si on faisait péter la base de données de macgé avec ce post ?


 mauvaise idée,
coudpoulez moi plutot


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise idée,
> coudpoulez moi plutot



Coup de poule   

Cou de poule   

Cul de pull


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> et si on faisait péter la base de données de macgé avec ce post ?


  Ca va pas la tête


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas la tête




Après ton bonjour, pas trop en fait .....  :casse:  :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Allez les gars (et les filles) encore 5 points et...


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

SAlut tout le monde


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Coup de poule
> 
> Cou de poule
> 
> Cul de pull


 Elssas frei powahhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> SAlut tout le monde


salut Blytz et encore merci pour ton coup de boule  ...allez les autres il me manque toujours 5 points...


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut les fiottes


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut les fiottes



Salut le faux bassiste   :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Elssas frei powahhhhhh



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

T es arrive trop tard Bass.. j ai plus de munitions


----------



## dool (3 Novembre 2004)

moi non plus :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

*je peux bouller tout le monde si je veux*
:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

les animaux à poils


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Ptite frappe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

je vous prends tous ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




    :love:  :love: global




bon moi suis tres tres tres mecontente     

qui a osé me priver de munitions?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

le premier qui frappe, ça part en rafalle


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Svp quelques un ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

global cut, j'ai entendu un bruit de dents cassé, ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Il s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Allez les gars (et les filles) encore 5 points et...


merdouille, je me suis gourré d'une centaine de points (désolé):love: :sick: 

Vous en avez encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Ben je t'ai boulé mon ptit tiger


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

De plus en plus de petite frappe nioubataire viennent ici  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ben je t'ai boulé mon ptit tiger


moi taussi ma poule


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2004)

pan les coud'boules :rateau:

encore une tournee de terminee    :love:  :bebe:


----------



## monoeil (3 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ça à l'air de marcher sur toi! :casse:


Oh le beau duel ! :casse:

Un de plus que je pourrai pas frapper avant longtemps, hein machine?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus de petite frappe nioubataire viennent ici :mouais:


Euh, tu veux qu'on reparte qq semaines en arrière et qu'on examine ton cas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus de petite frappe nioubataire viennent ici  :mouais:


 Nioubies Powaaaaaa! :casse: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je vous prends tous ici



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

Nioubies un jour, nioubies toujours


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Nioubies un jour, nioubies toujours


kicékapiké ma signature ? hein ? :hein:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, tu veux qu'on reparte qq semaines en arrière et qu'on examine ton cas ?



Hm 
Nan  :rateau: Mais je suis content de m'etre fait une rikiki place au bar  :love:


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

Tout le monde est le bienvenue au bar


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les animaux à poils




oui ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Novembre 2004)

c't'à quel sujet ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> c't'à quel sujet ?



c'est pour un coup de boule


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Personne pour jouer ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour un coup de boule




Rhoooo, mon pauv' monsieur, mais j'a idéjà donné  :love:
Faudra repasser plus tard


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2004)

Bon, UN SEUL coup-de-boule aujourd'hui (merci Guytan :love: ) : allez, on se reprend et on boule du trooper :casse:


----------



## monoeil (3 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> c't'à quel sujet ?


Ben, je sais pas moi


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

Ben alors? je fais une tournée matinale, et rien en retour 
c'esy l'Ohio qui vous débecte?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors? je fais une tournée matinale, et rien en retour
> c'esy l'Ohio qui vous débecte?



t'a pas boulé les bon


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> t'a pas boulé les bon


ben j'ai rendu la politesse aux 6 derniers qui m'avaient boulé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

bon le premier qui répond j'le boule


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> bon le premier qui répond j'le boule




Preum's


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

bon j'y retourne


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

5


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

un coup de boule de Grug ça doit faire super mal : il boule à 7 !!!!!


----------



## iDan (3 Novembre 2004)

Allez, c'est ma tournée, je BOUM tout ceux que je peux :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est ma tournée, je BOUM tout ceux que je peux :casse:


merci iDan !! (peux plus bouler : tu mets ça sur mon compte)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> un coup de boule de Grug ça doit faire super mal : il boule à 7 !!!!!



C'est surtout la casquette qui fait mal


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

Allez siouplait les gas.. me manques juste 2 points


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

boule boule c'est trop bon ca fait du bien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

demain c'est ma rentrée   
Quelqu'un peut-il me remonter le moral?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

parait que c'est boulle qui va être réélu


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> demain c'est ma rentrée
> Quelqu'un peut-il me remonter le moral?


bah pense aux gens qui bossaient pendant les vacances : ça va mieux ? non ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (3 Novembre 2004)

Helloooo !!! 
C'est cool, j'ai kicked back everybody !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Allez siouplait les gas.. me manques juste 2 points




fait et merci pour hermes.....jolis choix, un tres bon classique    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> boule boule c'est trop bon ca fait du bien



allumeuse!!! :love:


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2004)

Désolé pour les retours, mais avec cette satanée machine, impossible de bouler en rafales !


----------



## rezba (3 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour les retours, mais avec cette satanée machine, impossible de bouler en rafales !


 pourtant, tu as un fusil à 2 canons, ça aide !


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, tu as un fusil à 2 canons, ça aide !


 Bah non ! Un seul !


----------



## tedy (3 Novembre 2004)

>Bonsoir tous le monde   et bien vous etes déja nonbreux....
Qui n'en veux?????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

je crois que ma derniere munition est partie sur le crane d'un violet


----------



## tedy (3 Novembre 2004)

maintenant on boulle par derriere..........:mouais:  


Merci macmarco


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

les bouleurs   

Que cette journée fui longue ...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> les bouleurs
> 
> Que cette journée fui longue ...


 M'en parle pas


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas



Mais je ne t'en parle pas ...


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

Merci a tous pour ces precieux points


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas





si si dis moi tout mon cher tresor d'homme vert!!!   

tu sais bien que je suis toujours disposé a te consoler quand il le faut !!!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

Je suis là, inconsolable de la perte de l'ourse. 
Pas la peine de me bouler pour ce post, vraiment pas...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Novembre 2004)

En revanche, pour celui-ci, vous pouvez


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

oh, bonsoir


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2004)

Messieurs les censeurs...Bonsoir!! n'hesitez pas à me bouler, je me sens d'attaque ce soir


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

qui c'est qu'a pas de s½ur ?


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qu'a pas de s½ur ?


Franchement je te mettrai bien un ptit coup de boule si je pouvais...mais je peux pas


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2004)

Salut les bouleurs !!
vous cherchez une cible ??  je suis là


----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qu'a pas de s½ur ?


Ma pomme !

Pas de soeur ni de Bonne Soeur !


----------



## tedy (3 Novembre 2004)

désolé la machine veut pas pour vous j'ai donné trop recemment....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je suis inconsolable


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis inconsolable


   4 ans c'est vite passé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Oui mais y'a déjà eu 4 ans


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

idan et - anonyme -, je vous aime 
heuhh, non rien de sexuel
juste les boules 
demain je passe derrière, ça sera votre tour


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Pas de soutien pour ma rentré


----------



## Blytz (3 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi c est demain la rentree


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2004)

Et hop distrib' finie 
Bonne rentrée les enfants


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Heu désolé pour les derniers boulets heu boulé 
L'autocompletation des commentaires m'a fait écrire des truc stupides  :rateau:


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soutien pour ma rentré



ah, ben tu vois, quand tu veux 

bon ok, je viens t'allumer, mais après minuit ou demain matin, quand jaurais repris des forces, pour le moment suis à sec


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

bientot on pourra plus boulllller comme ça, si ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

Heink ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Heink ?


 Kein ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Kein ?




nichts


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

les bouleurs !!!

Avec un peu de patience mon heure viendra


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

où ? qui ? quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

je peux plus bouller personne, je vais me faire laminer comme le lapin bleu ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où ? qui ? quoi ?



Ici ! Pas toi ! Bouler !


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je peux plus bouller personne, je vais me faire laminer comme le lapin bleu ?


  mais qui a limé le lapin bleu ?


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais qui a limé le lapin bleu ?


 demanda le poisson rouge.


----------



## Franswa (3 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> demanda le poisson rouge.



ou peut etre a l'homme vert?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Va falloir patienter jusqu'à demain 

Prépare quand même le casque, on sait jamais que ça te tombe dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ou peut etre a l'homme vert?


 Il est où ? :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est où ? :rose:



DS© ? :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

mais qui a laminé le lapin bleu demande le poisson rouge

le lapin bleu, il s'est pris 7000 coups de boules negatifs, du coup il est rentré chez lui, je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

Enfin quelqu'un qui suit :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

pauvre lapin.....
vous avez suivi le coup du lapin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> pauvre lapin.....
> vous avez suivi le coup du lapin ?


 Encore un coup par derrière


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup par derrière



quand je disais DS© j'étais pô loin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup par derrière



il est fou ton site globalcut
t'as du passer un temps....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

vous aimez bien le logo et la mise en page de macgeneration ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> il est fou ton site globalcut
> t'as du passer un temps....





Quel site ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> quand je disais DS© j'étais pô loin



En plein dedans  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quel site ?



La premiere version disait pas "c'est pas mon site"


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous aimez bien le logo et la mise en page de macgeneration ?


  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous aimez bien le logo et la mise en page de macgeneration ?



C'est par ici le bureau des pleurs  

Tu t'aventures sur une drôle de pente là


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quel site ?


 ben ton site Groland qui t'a pris tant de temps


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> La premiere version disait pas "c'est pas mon site"


 Si mais j'ai lu trop vite


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ton site Groland qui t'a pris tant de temps


 Bah là, je peux dire que c'est pas mon site


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Enfin quelqu'un qui suit :rose:



tartaitement !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2004)

*bonne nuit a tous !!!*     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Bonne nuit Robertav :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartaitement !!!!!!!!



Tarte-aitement ?  À la fraise, au citron ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit a tous !!!*     :love:


 Bonne nuit déjà  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tarte-aitement ?  À la fraise, au citron ?


 C'est bon Tibo, tu peux t'arrêter   il est parti se coucher


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit a tous !!!*     :love:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Noire-tapine-dog (3 Novembre 2004)

C'est sympa vos discussions... on a drolement envie d'y participer quand on arrive sur ces forums ! Puis je me joindre à vous pour passer mes journées à débiter des niaiseries qui servent à rien ? J'emmerai tant faire partie de ce "super délire méga cool" (à dire très vite) ! Croyez vous que je pourrais être aussi stupide que vous ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Noire-tapine-dog a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa vos discussions... on a drolement envie d'y participer quand on arrive sur ces forums ! Puis je me joindre à vous pour passer mes journées à débiter des niaiseries qui servent à rien ? J'emmerai tant faire partie de ce "super délire méga cool" (à dire très vite) ! Croyez vous que je pourrais être aussi stupide que vous ?



C'est sans soucis pas la peine de s'entraîner


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2004)

"Stupide" :hein: qui se sent stupide ici ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Pas moi !!!


----------



## House M.D. (3 Novembre 2004)

Coucou ! Je suis pas stupide mais un bon coup de boule je dis pas non


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

Noire-tapine-dog a dit:
			
		

> Croyez vous que je pourrais être aussi stupide que vous ?


Oui, c'est fait.


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

Flash de 23h03

Tedy veut bouler Deanonyme
je répète
Tedy veut bouler Deanonyme

Des preuves?
Je cite:

"un coup de boule et tu me laisses - anonyme -........"

Danonyme ressemblerait donc à son avatar? rhaaaaaaaaaaa lovely


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> le lapin bleu, il s'est pris 7000 coups de boules negatifs, du coup il est rentré chez lui, je crois


 ouais, et il avait chaud aux fesses, c'était un lapin Duracell qui lui a mis 700 coups


----------



## TNK (3 Novembre 2004)

Noire-tapine-dog a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa vos discussions... on a drolement envie d'y participer quand on arrive sur ces forums ! Puis je me joindre à vous pour passer mes journées à débiter des niaiseries qui servent à rien ? J'emmerai tant faire partie de ce "super délire méga cool" (à dire très vite) ! Croyez vous que je pourrais être aussi stupide que vous ?


Tu veux un coup de rouge tout de suite?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2004)

ma laserwriter chauffe.... envie d'un coup de rouge tapine ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Novembre 2004)

Plus que quelques minutes ...


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2004)

ah stargazer ca s'est débloqué pour toi...je crois que ton tour est venu!!!!.......et c'est partiiiiiii!!!!!!!! paf!:rateau:


----------



## appleman (3 Novembre 2004)

TNK t'est pret? c'est moi qui regale!


----------



## cecil (3 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Plus que quelques minutes ...




pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi faire ?



Pour apposer mon front sur ceux que la machine aura choisi


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

suis toujours coincé à "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir !!! Allez ! Dites le ! Je vous ai manqué c'est ça ?  Allez. Je boule et je tends le front


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est parti !!! Je vais faire virvolter les boules à facettes


----------



## yoffy (4 Novembre 2004)

'soir m'sieurs dames!

Mais comment faite vous pour recogner dans le même fil?
J'ai toujours"vous devriez...."!

:modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> 'soir m'sieurs dames!
> 
> Mais comment faite vous pour recogner dans le même fil?
> J'ai toujours"vous devriez...."!
> ...



C'est pas le fil qui compte ... Avant de pouvoir bouler une nouvelle fois la même personne faut attendre un peu en boulant les autres


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

ne me boulez surtout pas... j'suis vilaine.. je ne rend pas les coups


----------



## appleman (4 Novembre 2004)

bon j'arrive bientot au premier pallier grace a vous cher bouleurs mais ne vous découragez pas car il me manque 2 petis coups...moi j'ai fini ma tournée alors a vous!!!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2004)

Tournée finie ... C'était trop court 

Mais bon pour aller mieux je prends les coups à la volée


----------



## yoffy (4 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le fil qui compte ... Avant de pouvoir bouler une nouvelle fois la même personne faut attendre un peu en boulant les autres


Mais j'ai banané les autres aussi!...heureusement il y a un méxicain qui vient d'arriver


----------



## cecil (4 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ne me boulez surtout pas... j'suis vilaine.. je ne rend pas les coups



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy. :casse:


----------



## yoffy (4 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy. :casse:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy.

Ca va oupsy?


----------



## cecil (4 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour apposer mon front sur ceux que la machine aura choisi



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.



Je sais tu m'as boulé hier, c'est encore trop tôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

donc le petit lapin bleu, il s'est fait mal aux fesses


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy.
> 
> Ca va oupsy?


ouais, merci pour ton coup boule du 31.10.04 !!


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à oupsy. :casse:


 Bah moi j'ai pu lui en donner à Oupsy !   :love:


----------



## iTof (4 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ne me boulez surtout pas... j'suis vilaine.. je ne rend pas les coups


 si si tu les rends ! même que c'était gentil :love:, mais pas pu pour toi ce soir


----------



## yoffy (4 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, merci pour ton coup boule du 31.10.04 !!


Espérons que cela va se décanter avant le 31.10.05


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

Petite distribution matinale éffectuée.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!!*      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2004)

Hell-o   :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, bonjour


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

à tous.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> à tous.



Je ne peux pas pour l'instant mais un coup de pied au fesse pour te ramener à tes chères études je peux


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2004)

Kilou les bouleurs :love: alors ca jump ce matin? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Danonyme ressemblerait donc à son avatar? rhaaaaaaaaaaa lovely



Si c'est le cas ( :love:  ), j'ai déjà invité - anonyme - à dîner quelque part dans le thread des AES, alors on se calme...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas pour l'instant mais un coup de pied au fesse pour te ramener à tes chères études je peux


 Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Ne vous occupez pas de moi


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Je ne fais que passer


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est juste que j'ai vu un sujet de flood alors je me suis dit : Tiens, si je poussais jusqu'aux 20 000 ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Histoire d'avoir ma 5ème étoile


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Mais bon... je crois que le challenge est au dessus de mes capacités


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

En tout cas pour aujourdhui


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Peut-être qu'en 5 ans je pourrai le faire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous occupez pas de moi




tu n'as que a mettre une jolie fille pour avatar,
tu verra
tous les males de la salles vont s'occuper de toi !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Mais en 10 minutes ça s'annonce dur, surtout avec la limite de flood


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as que a mettre une jolie fille pour avatar,
> tu verra
> tous les males de la salles vont s'occuper de toi !!!


 Quoi, c'est pas une bombe sexuelle mon avatar peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, c'est pas une bombe sexuelle mon avatar peut-être ?




plutot bombe agressive a regarder........dans un zoo


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça floude un max ici


 Je trouve aussi


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour  j'ai du retard j'ai des invités, alors m'oubliez pas trop ces 3 prochains jours, je vais essayer de tenir mes 6 coups quotidien...   les boulé risquent d'être plus dans l'instant et l'instinct que dans la liste rationnelle habituelle... si vous me voyez, tirez ! y'a des chance d'avoir du répondant !


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plutot bombe agressive a regarder........dans un zoo


 Et ben bravo, plus aucun respect. 
Si tu savais seulement ce qu'il a eu à endurer, ne serait-ce que pour passer sous les 10 ko


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et ben bravo, plus aucun respect.
> Si tu savais seulement ce qu'il a eu à endurer, ne serait-ce que pour passer sous les 10 ko



je sais tu prerfere etre libre dans un beu jardin
comme le tigre dans la ville de messina (sicilie)     


un jours je vais vous  montrer la foto que j'ai prise la bas
sur le portail d'une magnifique villa , la pancarte annoncait
" attention , tigre en liberté"


----------



## monoeil (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


echo


----------



## monoeil (4 Novembre 2004)

A voté


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Histoire d'avoir ma 5ème étoile


Global, v'la de la concurrence


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Et bonjour tlm ...

Qui veut un coup à 7 pts ? Allez, inscrivez -vous 

1. ....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'en 5 ans je pourrai le faire


ton diplome ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai boulé dark, c'est le seul qui mérite ici


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Hop recoucou


----------



## teo (4 Novembre 2004)

Fin de tournée... merci au TGG (Très Gros Gabarit) qui m'a salué ce matin...
Si le trooper veut y aller aussi... qu'il se gêne pas. Mais je crois que la machine lui dira non 
Aplusse et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

yop yop yop!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et bonjour tlm ...
> 
> Qui veut un coup à 7 pts ? Allez, inscrivez -vous
> 
> 1. Tigrou


 moi !!!


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

hop, un tit recoucou


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

Bien que je ne sois pas spécialement nouveau, j'ai été longtemps absent ou venant rarement (pas souvent en France). De plus, jje ne venais presque jamais au bar et j'ai pas l'imprtession qu'il y avait des coups de boule.   Et je dois être un peu ramolli du bulbe car y'a deux ou trois petits trucs qui me laissent perplexe, bien qu'ayant lu la FAQ.
Y a-t-il des heures fixes ou déterminées pour bouler ? Ou bien le fait-on à mesure que l'on voit un post qui vous inspire ? Doit-on de préférence passer par ce thread ? Faut-il annoncer avant de distribuer, comme au bridge   
Faut dire qu'étant en congé de maladie pour quinze jours encore et immobilisé, mais en pleine forme, j'ai du temps pour les distribution


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bien que je ne sois pas spécialement nouveau, j'ai été longtemps absent ou venant rarement (pas souvent en France). De plus, jje ne venais presque jamais au bar et j'ai pas l'imprtession qu'il y avait des coups de boule.   Et je dois être un peu ramolli du bulbe car y'a deux ou trois petits trucs qui me laissent perplexe, bien qu'ayant lu la FAQ.
> Y a-t-il des heures fixes ou déterminées pour bouler ? Ou bien le fait-on à mesure que l'on voit un post qui vous inspire ? Doit-on de préférence passer par ce thread ? Faut-il annoncer avant de distribuer, comme au bridge
> Faut dire qu'étant en congé de maladie pour quinze jours encore et immobilisé, mais en pleine forme, j'ai du temps pour les distribution


dès que tu vois quelqu'un qui répond a un post technique tu le boules rouge, un post drole tu le boule pas, voilà c'est simple   

bon rétablissement


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2004)

et quoi les p'tits gars, parce que je ne poste plus le soir, on me boule plus 

Tsss, tsss, tsss


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et bonjour tlm ...
> Qui veut un coup à 7 pts ? Allez, inscrivez -vous :casse:


1. Tigrou
2. Supermoquette
3. Teo
4. ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ton diplome ?


Ca ce sera plus dur :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 1. Tigrou
> 2. Supermoquette
> 3. Teo
> 4. ?


 Moi, je veux bien mais je crois que tu peux pas...


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 1. Tigrou
> 2. Supermoquette
> 3. Teo
> 4. ?


Ben moi vieux 

Ca me redonnerai le moral


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi vieux
> 
> Ca me redonnerai le moral


kékivapa Bassman ?


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

bon les mous du coudboul, au boulot, coudboulez moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon les mous du coudboul, au boulot, coudboulez moi


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

bon appetit !!!      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon appetit !!!      :love:



12h30, 19h30  pour manger 22h30 au lit, c'est le délire chez toi, quelle régularité!!


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il annoncer avant de distribuer, comme au bridge


Si t'annonces au bridge avant de distribuer, c'est que t'es un sale tricheur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 12h30, 19h30 pour manger 22h30 au lit, c'est le délire chez toi, quelle régularité!!


et à quelle heure on bai.. ??   22h31 ? jusqu'à quelle heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 12h30, 19h30  pour manger 22h30 au lit, c'est le délire chez toi, quelle régularité!!






nan le soir on mange a 20h et au lit entre 23h et minuit 

la regularité c'est un peu ennuyante mais sa porte ses fruits
et puis pas le choix quand on travaille ou on a des enfants


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et bonjour tlm ...
> 
> Qui veut un coup à 7 pts ? Allez, inscrivez -vous
> 
> 1. ....


oh oui!
ça va être boooooon


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

> la regularité c'est un peu ennuyante mais sa porte ses fruits
> et puis pas le choix quand on travaille ou on a des enfants



C'est sûr  J'ai eu ma petite nièce (8 ans) chez moi au début des vacances. Ma frangine la couche recta à 9 heures et moi je l'ai laissée veiller jusqu'à 23 h 30 un soir, avec un film, en plus...   Elle était jouasse. Faut la règle pour apprécier des soirées d'exception comme ça. Toujours partante, maintenant, chez tonton D.   (On a rien dit à la môman  )


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

bon j'ai boulé quelques un d'entre vous, surtout ceux que je n'avais pas boulé depuis longtemps


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

j'aurais bien besoin d'un bon coup d'boule


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Faut la règle pour apprécier des soirées d'exception



je me rappelle que a l'age de 16/20 ans je declarais a qui voulait bien entendre que jamais, un grand jamais je ne ferai comme beaucoup du monde:
boulot , dodo  , enfants et petite vie minable.......

10 ans apres j'etais divorcé , 1 enfants et un bon boulot , je m'amusait , je sortais enormement mais "c'etais pas ça".....

10 ans apres , aujourd'hui donc je suis remarié ,un enfant de plus et je plus de  travaill.......c'est le travail qui me manque le plus , pas les nuits blanche a picoler du ginfizz


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... boulot , dodo , enfants et petite vie minable.......


Pourquoi boulot, dodo et enfants, est-il suivi de "petite vie minable"?.... conséquence des trois précédents?


----------



## semac (4 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien besoin d'un bon coup d'boule


suffit de demander


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

moi aussi, moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi boulot, dodo et enfants, est-il suivi de "petite vie minable"?.... conséquence des trois précédents?




non pas forcement, c'etait ma vision  de la vie  quand j'avais 16 ans

pourtant cette image ne venait pas de me parents eternels fetard


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

> boulot, dodo et enfants "petite vie minable"?



Cool, j'ai une tite vie minable ! J'en ai chié pour en arriver là, mine de rien, à zoner avec des pas recommendables, mais j'y suis, manque plus qu'un "s" à enfant et c'est tout bon


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Aié la tournée est faite :casse: 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et bonjour tlm ...
> Qui veut un coup à 7 pts ? Allez, inscrivez -vous :casse:



1. Tigrou : aié, c'est bon
2. Supermoquette : pareil
3. Teo : la machine n'a pas voulu :-/
4. Ed_la_tete : idem :-/
5. Bassman : non plus (dsl pour le moral) :-/
6. TNK : c'est booooooooooooooon
7. Guytan : +7pts
8. Semac : vlan
9. Dedalus : bam bam


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Par contre, n'oubliez pas de rendre hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

bonne sieste a tous !!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

quand on donne il faut rendre
non ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> quand on donne il faut rendre
> non ?



Ben pas obligé, mais alors, on reprendra plus, c'est ainsi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

mais moi je peux plus bouller personne, en plusse j'attends UPS comment je vais m'occuper ????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je peux plus bouller personne, en plusse j'attends UPS comment je vais m'occuper ????




on rentre dans l'hyver
tricote une belle echarpe a ta maman


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

et vous que faites vous cette apres midi ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

re-re-recoucou


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> re-re-recoucou


 oh, un nounours chantant


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, n'oubliez pas de rendre hein ?


merci gKatarn. Dès que je peux je te le rend


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, un nounours chantant


Je chante bien hein ??


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, n'oubliez pas de rendre hein ?


SOis tu béni
Je rendrai dans la mesure de mes faibles moyens


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je peux plus bouller personne, en plusse j'attends UPS comment je vais m'occuper ????


 J'ai deux ou trois petites idées   :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Roh quel tombeur TNK   


Laisse tomber, tu n'as pas de schlapettes, seules les schlapettes font rêver les filles ici


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

C'est quoi des schlapettes? :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Toi, continue à biser, va.....


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh quel tombeur TNK
> 
> 
> Laisse tomber, tu n'as pas de schlapettes, seules les schlapettes font rêver les filles ici


Heuhhh, j'ai pas de schlapettes, qu'est-ce que t'en sais d'abord? http://www.bcf.uk.com/results/2003/may/26_story.shtml


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Toi, continue à biser, va.....


 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Ma tournée commence


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Ouais, j'attends de voir


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ma tournée commence


Oh oui, encore:casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ma tournée commence


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> mais moi je peux plus bouller personne, en plusse j'attends UPS comment je vais m'occuper ????



j'ai bien un truc à te proposer   :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

Merci ça c'est de la tournée vite effectuée. Autre chose que les délais de livraison d'Apple


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors, je sais toujours pas ce que c'est des schlapettes!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Et puis merci Fabien, :casse: aïe!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Non mais c'est vrai ça, faut le signaler quand les users rendent les coup de boule, ça faut toujours plaisir    
Pour le bon esprit, hip hip hip...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

*Hourra!!!*


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien un truc à te proposer  :love:


 Relis mon post plus haut et va jouer aux billes comme tous ceux de ton âge, ou fais une partie de Ninendo


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Relis mon post plus haut et va jouer aux billes comme tous ceux de ton âge, ou fais une partie de Ninendo



va faire un tour sur le thread des AES et tu verras que tu es à la bourre grave...


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien un truc à te proposer   :love:


  on aura tout vu, david bowie drague virginie ledoyen


----------



## Diablovic (4 Novembre 2004)

Y'a des choses qu'on ne voit que sur internet.


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Diablovic a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des choses qu'on ne voit que sur internet.


 Grug reclamant des coups de boules par exemples


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grug reclamant des coups de boules par exemples


 puisqu'on en parle


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on en parle




Ca ne t'a pas suffit ???     :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

je viens de lui en coller un moi aussi ca devrait le calmer


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc.....



Je ne demande rien..... et il faut bien l'avouer.......je n'obtiens rien !!


----------



## Bassman (4 Novembre 2004)

Roh le menteur  qui qui t'as donné l'aut' jour ???  


Fumier ! Vandal !


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne t'a pas suffit ???     :hein:  :hein:


 ben non, il m'en faut encore une petite cinquantaine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc.....
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne demande rien..... et il faut bien l'avouer.......je n'obtiens rien !!


 Alors je suis pas le seul,


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tour sur le thread des AES et tu verras que tu es à la bourre grave...


Faut bien que les boute en train fassent leur boulot 
Si t'as oublié ce qu'est un boute en train, tu retrouveras la mémoire ici


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

Euh, c'est encore moi... Mon neurone est en panne de courant :rateau: Comment on sait si ça a marché ou pas, la distribution ? Je suis dubitatif : ça va tellement vite, cette foutue boule que j'ai  strictement le temps de rien voir, pas même la couleur Faut p'tête que je ralentisse ma connexion...
Et comment on fait pour avoir des smiley dans le commentaire ?  J'vois pô
Alors là jme sens raide nul
J'vais aller au petit train, tiens, c'est plus dans mes capacités


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Bass et Juste, merci bien, ça va mieux. (envoie je vois plus très clair, :casse: ) 
Mais je sais toujours pas ce que c'est des Schlapettes,


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bass et Juste, merci bien, ça va mieux. (envoie je vois plus très clair, :casse: )
> Mais je sais toujours pas ce que c'est des Schlapettes,



Schlaplettes c'est à la note de bas de page 12 du chapitre 3


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais je sais toujours pas ce que c'est des Schlapettes,




Pourtant te prendre des coups devrait t'aider....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Et Grug, tu crois pas que j'ai pas vu que tu m'as boulé avec ton alterego!!! 
Non mais dit, tu tapes deux fois moins avec celui là! C'est de la publicité mensogère, tu vas finir chez captain Igloo si ça continue!   

Merci quand même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Schlaplettes c'est à la note de bas de page 12 du chapitre 3


 Pas dans ta thèse en tout cas!


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et Grug, tu crois pas que j'ai pas vu que tu m'as boulé avec ton alterego!!!
> Non mais dit, tu tapes deux fois moins avec celui là! C'est de la publicité mensogère, tu vas finir chez captain Igloo si ça continue!
> 
> Merci quand même


 mais y va rester calme le vieux scarabé là 

medite cet adage : "si tu pisses dans le ruisseau, te baigne pas dans la rivière"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais y va rester calme le vieux scarabé là
> 
> medite cet adage : "si tu pisses dans le ruisseau, te baigne pas dans la rivière"


 Petit poisson, te faches pas... rouge!


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Petit poisson, te faches pas... rouge!


 tiens, pas bete ça


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

:affraid:

oh, une nouvelle page de coudboul2  

:love: coudboulez moi pour feter ça :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, pas bete ça


 Héhé, 

Par contre : "vous devriez... gnagnagna..."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

moi suis tres triste
personne pense a moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu, david bowie drague virginie ledoyen



Eh bien oui :love:  :love:  :love:  , et alors, ça te défrise la friture?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> oh, une nouvelle page de coudboul2
> 
> :love: coudboulez moi pour feter ça :love:



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

merciiiiii a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

on vient de me claquer dans tous les sens , 
merci  je suis reveillé là !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

moi aussi  :love: :love: :love: :love: 
il est vraiment bien ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiiiii a tous !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> on vient de me claquer dans tous les sens ,
> merci  je suis reveillé là !!! :love: :love: :love:


 [MODE Jean Gabin 'on'] Ouais ben maintenant faut penser aux collègues [MODE Jean Gabin 'off']


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi :love: :love: :love: :love:
> il est vraiment bien ce sujet


FLASH INFO
-------------
DEJANKEN serait un homme  :mouais:  :affraid: :hosto: 
http://www.moulinette.net/cvpage.php3

La vie est trop cruelle


----------



## gKatarn (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon allez, un chtit effort : encore 24 pts pour commencer à me faire gravir l'Olympe :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> FLASH INFO
> -------------
> DEJANKEN serait un homme  :mouais:  :affraid: :hosto:
> http://www.moulinette.net/cvpage.php3
> ...



eh merde...
 

C'est pas sympa de laisser les gens rêver comme ça :mouais:


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> eh merde...
> 
> 
> C'est pas sympa de laisser les gens rêver comme ça :mouais:


On pourrait la/le bouler rouge et voir si on peut battre le record de -700 du lapin bleu


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai boulé dark, c'est le seul qui mérite ici


tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> eh merde...
> 
> 
> C'est pas sympa de laisser les gens rêver comme ça :mouais:


    je suis MDR     en tout cas le CV est béton !


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Une question comme ça, vous boulez aussi ailleurs que dans ce genre de sujet et dans quelle proportion ?


----------



## TNK (4 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question comme ça, vous boulez aussi ailleurs que dans ce genre de sujet et dans quelle proportion ?


oui, en rouge...


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question comme ça, vous boulez aussi ailleurs que dans ce genre de sujet et dans quelle proportion ?


  lance un sondage 

(- et toi boules tu parfois ici ?  -)


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...(- et toi boules tu parfois ici ?  -)


 Oui bien sûr ! 
 Mais là, la machine ne veut plus !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> FLASH INFO
> -------------
> DEJANKEN serait un homme
> http://www.moulinette.net/cvpage.php3
> ...








			
				- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi  :love: :love: :love: :love:
> il est vraiment bien ce sujet





tartaitement


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

:affraid:  encore une nouvelle page 

mais coudboulez moi, sinon on y arrivera jamais :casse:
:casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse: :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse: :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse:


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  encore une nouvelle page
> 
> mais coudboulez moi, sinon on y arrivera jamais :casse:
> :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse: :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse: :casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse:


 Là, voilà, t'es content ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, voilà, t'es content ?



Il doit être très content


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question comme ça, vous boulez aussi ailleurs que dans ce genre de sujet et dans quelle proportion ?


Je boule plus ailleurs qu'ici


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

dark boule moi !, les precedents posteurs de cette page l'ont fait 

(d'ailleurs si vous oulez poster ici il faut me bouler, na !  )


----------



## monoeil (4 Novembre 2004)

Eh voilà, ça fait 6 pour aujourd'hui, mais je livre pas le mercurochrome.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une question comme ça, vous boulez aussi ailleurs que dans ce genre de sujet et dans quelle proportion ?




non pas forcement , 
je suis obligé d'aller voir ailleur si je veux te bouler


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Eh voilà, ça fait 6 pour aujourd'hui, mais je livre pas le mercurochrome.


 monoeil, il faut lire les fils avant de bouler.

donc ma liste de cdb rouge 

1 : monoeil


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dark boule moi !, les precedents posteurs de cette page l'ont fait
> 
> (d'ailleurs si vous oulez poster ici il faut me bouler, na !  )


 Ca va ?  

de toute façon la machine ne veux toujours pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug meunier ou pas ? a dit:
			
		

> (d'ailleurs si vous oulez poster ici il faut me bouler, na !  )



Bon, alors, au menu de ce soir : un poisson rouge sauce verte avec quelques pommes de terre passées au four sans horloge opérationnelle. Qui en veut ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dark boule moi !, les precedents posteurs de cette page l'ont fait
> 
> (d'ailleurs si vous oulez poster ici il faut me bouler, na !  )


 Devriez offrir gnagnagna... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ?
> 
> de toute façon la machine ne veux toujours pas


 j'ai decidé de tout arreter aux chlapettes.
et c'est tres bientot.
morale : COUDBOULEZ MOI ..plize


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Devriez offrir gnagnagna... :mouais:


 Toi t'as vraiment du bol, suffit que je boule macmarco et j'ai de nouveau le droit de t'écraser la tronche


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir, z'auriez pas un p'tit coup' d'boule


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as vraiment du bol, suffit que je boule macmarco et j'ai de nouveau le droit de t'écraser la tronche


 On peut dire que c'est ton jour de chance


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire que c'est ton jour de chance


 Moralité : le jour du poisson n'est pas le vendredi mais le jeudi


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je boule plus ailleurs qu'ici


 Par contre faut avouer qu'on reçoit vachement plus ici


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (4 Novembre 2004)

Helloooo !!!
J'inaugure mon double-kick here !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre faut avouer qu'on reçoit vachement plus ici



Dark, notre copain floodorori qu'on a à nous  :love: Il faut que je te dise que tes auto-citations nous inquiètent un peu    :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde!
Quelle rentrée de mer... :/


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dark, notre copain floodorori qu'on a à nous  :love: Il faut que je te dise que tes auto-citations nous inquiètent un peu    :rose:



  oh oui, vachement inquiétant    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

19


----------



## elektroseb (4 Novembre 2004)

Pfiouuuu, quel boulot, il a fallu que je remonte plein de pages pour trouver des gens que je pouvais bouler...

Un chtit coudboule pour me remettre en forme?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

Au fait j'ai oublié de dire : sa me ferais du bien que vous me bouliez


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

13


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dark, notre copain floodorori qu'on a à nous  :love: Il faut que je te dise que tes auto-citations nous inquiètent un peu    :rose:


 Ben c'est juste histoire de remplir un peu le message


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

8


----------



## FANREM (4 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est juste histoire de remplir un peu le message



De toutes facons, tu as largement de quoi remplir, personne n'est inquiet

En passant, j'ai boulé tout ce qui se trouvait au dessus, et il doit encore me rester une cartouche en réserve. Qui n'en veut ?  :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Tiens salut Fanrem !


----------



## iMax (4 Novembre 2004)

Quoi ?!? La machine à coups de boule est déja enrayée ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?!? La machine à coups de boule est déja enrayée ?!?



ben oui
elle a pas le mecanisme suisse       :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

58 point


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 58 point


 m'en fous, j'ai les chlapettes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

et poisson rouge, tu nous fais profiter de tes chlapettes un peu s'il te plait


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous, j'ai les chlapettes



Hey grug oublie pas le poisson maintenant que t'as le chlapette style


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.

Tu m'étonnes 

Bon, le premier qui me parle je lui boule sa mère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

des chlapettes s'il vous plait


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.
> 
> Tu m'étonnes
> 
> Bon, le premier qui me parle je lui boule sa mère



Salut sa va toi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Salut sa va toi?



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.


Désolé,

Suivant


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> des chlapettes s'il vous plait


 ben avant ça, faudra que t'ailles danser dans la cage du gogo, après tu vas faire une bise au dijé, ensuite tu te fais offrir une bouteille de champ. Là et seulement là, tu deviens VIP, après quoi tu organises carrément des soirées. Puis tu vas à Ibiza, tu remontes mixer au pacha et ensuite le chemin de l'Olympe t'es ouvert...  

Et les chlapettes, c'est après l'Olympe.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2004)

Puis-je avoir une pluie de coup de tête ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cmove.


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous, j'ai les chlapettes


 J'ai boulé Grug2. Toi tu m'énerves.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

Je suis le vilain petit canard personne ne m'aime today


----------



## Macounette (4 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?!? La machine à coups de boule est déja enrayée ?!?


Mais noooon


----------



## Macounette (4 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je avoir une pluie de coup de tête ?


3 d'un coup ça te va ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

moi aussi , boulez moi svp
c'est comment une chlapette ???


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

ça fait plus de deux jours que j'ai pas eu de coup de boule  !!!!!!!!


----------



## elektroseb (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est comment une chlapette ???



Tu vois un Dahu? ben c'est pareil, mais moins poilu...


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

Distribution terminé !!!!! Désoler pour ceux dont je n'ai pu boulé


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai boulé Grug2. Toi tu m'énerves.


   t'as trouvé Grug2 ?!


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi , boulez moi svp
> c'est comment une chlapette ???


 c'est comme ça se prononce (mais ça va par paire)


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça se prononce (mais ça va par paire)


 comme des claquettes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

vous voulez de la boulle ?


----------



## Grug2 (4 Novembre 2004)

non, comme des chlapettes ! 

 faut tout leur dire


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vous voulez de la boulle ?


 Ouais moi zen veux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> non, comme des chlapettes !
> 
> faut tout leur dire


----------



## Grug2 (4 Novembre 2004)

aussi mon canard


----------



## MrStone (4 Novembre 2004)

People hi tout le monde 
kikin'en veut ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

j'en veux stp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi zen veux



désolé

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.

J'ai mis une bonne tournée cependant


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> People hi tout le monde
> kikin'en veut ?


 merci


----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors ça a dû marcher pour mon premier essai, car maintenant j'ai un message me disant que je dois attendre que j'ai distribué trop de points au cours des dernières 24 heures


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> désolé
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.
> 
> J'ai mis une bonne tournée cependant


 J'ai essayer de te bouler moi aussi tout à l'heure mais ça a mis le même message que toi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

Combien faut il de points pour arriver dans la cage du gogo ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Combien faut il de points pour arriver dans la cage du gogo ?



C'était il y a si longtemps je ne me souviens plus  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Combien faut il de points pour arriver dans la cage du gogo ?



   a peu près ton score actuel plus un zéro...


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Combien faut il de points pour arriver dans la cage du gogo ?


 Je crois que c'est à 500 points


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2004)

oui mais vous allez m'aider, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> oui mais vous allez m'aider, n'est ce pas ?



Dès que je peux, je t'en donne un.


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je peux, je t'en donne un.


 ça sent le rouge qui tache.


----------



## Franswa (4 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> oui mais vous allez m'aider, n'est ce pas ?


 y a pas de prob


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

poum poum poum


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Novembre 2004)

figurez vous que je suis à 1999 points...


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> figurez vous que je suis à 1999 points...


 Et moi à 1688 !


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

Je me demande à combien peut être le prochain statut


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et moi à 1688 !


 Zut, j'aurais du te bouler rouge plutôt que vert, tu aurais pu être à 1664. toutes mes excuses


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Zut, j'aurais du te bouler rouge plutôt que vert, tu aurais pu être à 1664. toutes mes excuses


 Non, non, ça n'aurait de toutes façons pas fait 1664 !


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, ça n'aurait de toutes façons pas fait 1664 !


 et de toutes façons ça ne vaut pas la Jupiler©


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux stp


 ho, ralenti, fais gaffe, c'est une drogue :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

Pfiou, c'est fou le monde qu'il y a à cette heure-ci


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

À peine je poste et on me boule, c'est terrible ce thread :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande à combien peut être le prochain statut


 ben c'est les Chlapettes


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est les Chlapettes


 Na nan, moi je viens de rentrer à l'Olympe, je suis exténué, je bouge plus avant Noël


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon, moi j'veux bien des coups de schlapettes, hein !


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

petit passage nocturne


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Coud'boule du matin, coud'boule quand même


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour !!!     :love: *


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> oui mais vous allez m'aider, n'est ce pas ?



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à - anonyme -.


j'ai beau savoir, je suis quand même amoureux de ton avatar... (l'homme est con parfois) :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est les Chlapettes



Mais tu vas cesser de frimer avec tes Chlapettes, oui?


----------



## fanou (5 Novembre 2004)

ça faisait longtemps...
j'étais en manque de boule  :mouais:


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à - anonyme -.
> j'ai beau savoir, je suis quand même amoureux de ton avatar... (l'homme est con parfois) :love:



Zut j'ai loupé un épisode et pas le temps de lire les 15 pages précédentes...

sinon  tout le monde... je vais voir si je peux bouler déjà... mais j'ai peur d'avoir du retard avec mon planning de journée ! M'oubliez pas en tt cas... je ressens presque le manque...


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Combien faut il de points pour arriver dans la cage du gogo ?



J'ai remis la liste pour ceussent qui la connaissent pas... moi j'ai mis du temps à l'obtenir, certains m'ont fait bisquer pour l'avoir...
Dans 33 pts j'entre au carré VIP MacGé, ça fera du bien, après le Gini et le champagne, j'aimerai pouvoir choisir à l'open bar quand-même. Alors soyez généreux !

De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
De 2001 à 2250 points : tu entres au cab en chlapettes
De 2251 à 2500 points : the world is yours !


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

"the world is yours" continue bien apres les 2.500 pts


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi je peux bouler personne sur ces pages...    :hein:    :sick:  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens



Bonjour LE gens


----------



## Grug2 (5 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remis la liste pour ceussent qui la connaissent pas... moi j'ai mis du temps à l'obtenir, certains m'ont fait bisquer pour l'avoir...
> Dans 33 pts j'entre au carré VIP MacGé, ça fera du bien, après le Gini et le champagne, j'aimerai pouvoir choisir à l'open bar quand-même. Alors soyez généreux !
> 
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> ...


 en fait y'a juste une peite erreur sur le fin : c'est :

De 2001 à 2250 points :* Tu es entré à l'Olympe de Macgé *
De 2251 à 2500 points :tu entres au cab en chlapettes
2500 et + : the world is yours !


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai ça il ya aurait une vie après les Chlapettes ? 

m'en fiche, j'ai des gouts modestes


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça il ya aurait une vie après les Chlapettes ?
> 
> m'en fiche, j'ai des gouts modestes



Chlapettes au bout des nageoires et casquette quand même !


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chlapettes au bout des nageoires et casquette quand même !


 l'hivers à Paname, pour un poisson exotique comme moi...


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Je le savais que tu etais different Grug


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

tlm

ça gaze ? ça roue? zavez la patate ? tout baigne ?

J'ai du mal à émerger...because soirée top sur Série Club


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais que tu etais different Grug


  I always think different 
(pirouette, cacahouète   )


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Na nan, moi je viens de rentrer à l'Olympe, je suis exténué, je bouge plus avant Noël



J'ai eu peur  :affraid: 
J'ai cru lire Je boule plus avant Noel
Sur ce fil, c'etait provocateur

Et merci pour le CDB


----------



## gKatarn (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tlm 

Inscrivez-vous vite, boulage prévu en début d'aprem :casse: 
Et comme j'ai trop de taf, y aura pas de 2° service pour les non-inscrits


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

y a pas un tit coud'boule qui traine les gens, siouple?    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> y a pas un tit coud'boule qui traine les gens, siouple?    :love:



Tiens, prend ça :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tlm
> 
> Inscrivez-vous vite, boulage prévu en début d'aprem :casse:
> Et comme j'ai trop de taf, y aura pas de 2° service pour les non-inscrits


 moi moi moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, prend ça :casse:


Merci :love:

Il me semble que je me rapproche dangereusement des chlapettes      :rose:  :mouais:  :affraid:  :sick:  :modo: 

    :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

toujours pas de cdb depuis ce matin...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas de cdb depuis ce matin...


 Dès que la machine veux bien, je t'en donnerais un gros


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

ayé, tout ceux que je pouvais bouler sur cette page ont reçu leur dû. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

moi non plus : pas de coup d'boule depuis hier soir, alors je nettoie mon écran  












  (il en restai un peu là  )          (et puis là)


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Tiens Tigrou et 12 de plus pour toi :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

[air peur]Chlapettes -24[/air peur]     :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Rhaaaa    
C'est koi des SCHLAPETTES?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Tigrou et 12 de plus pour toi :casse:


Merci Global : avec toi les choses avancent toujours à une vitesse extraordinaire. Je te boule dès le retour de mes points.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Global : avec toi les choses avancent toujours à une vitesse extraordinaire. Je te boule dès le retour de mes points.


et puis merci Ed '


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et puis merci Ed '


 Oui, oui, je sais. ça avance moins vite avec moi!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

attention j'arrive !!!!!! :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attention j'arrive !!!!!! :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


 On t'attends!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon les gars (et les filles aussi), je suis là ! les mains pleines de magnésie, la boule dans la caisse, mais perdez rien pour attendre, je vais la sortir, la soupeser un moment et la lancer de l'épaule tel un athlète accompli !


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Tigrou et 12 de plus pour toi :casse:



Merci pour mon CDB bien reçu aussi


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

ça va les jeunes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On t'attends!







moi aussi !!!!    :love:


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

coucou tout le monde, il ne me manque que 11 petits points, à vot' bon cîur m'ssieur 'dames...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

y aurait pas un p'tit coud'boule ou l'autre qui traine siouple?   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Novembre 2004)

Plus que 71 pour moi. Eh ouais, je sais, c'est beaucoup...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

faut déjà que j'attende 24 heures


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faut déjà que j'attende 24 heures




moi 3h       :love: 


ps : merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

'ci pour vos gentils coups :love:  
...  en plus d'être vilaine parcekeu j'rend pas les coups,ben j'suis aussi, "menteuse" parcekeu j' les rends plus forts :casse::casse:


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

merci pour ces coups   Je vous rend ça ce soir vers 22H00  Là je pars en cours de photo faire un p'tit photogramme


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faut déjà que j'attende 24 heures


pareil !!!    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> 'ci pour vos gentils coups :love:
> ...  en plus d'être vilaine parcekeu j'rend pas les coups,ben j'suis aussi, "menteuse" parcekeu j' les rends plus forts :casse::casse:




non toi tu m'a donné 3 fois des coups pour me remecier de ton anniversaire    :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

bonjour les bouleurs! Je ne fais que passer je retourne en cours


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

2 jours que je ne reçois rien   

Que se passe donc t'il ?   

Enfin......... j'dis ça........... j'dis rien


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Menteur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Les rendu de CDB se font de + en + rare...  
Je ne parle pas de toi Bass  
Allez les gars, c'est le week-end, faut en mettre un bon coup!


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Si tu reveux vraiment un coup j'peux te proposer un p'tit coup, par contre prevoit vaseline et autres corps gras si tu veux pas que ca pique trop fort


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2004)

J'ai étalé aujourd'hui... mais tournée finie..  un peu à l'impro 

Ouais, c'est le ouikende... lachez-vous ! ça fait du bien ! ;-)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu reveux vraiment un coup j'peux te proposer un p'tit coup, par contre prevoit vaseline et autres corps gras si tu veux pas que ca pique trop fort


 Si ça passe pas, force!


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: mefiez vous du troll en rut :affraid:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

bon ce coup ci c'est le bon je vais en cours  :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bon ce coup ci c'est le bon je vais en cours  :rateau:




Au-cours-de-coup-de-boule-ce-coup-ci ? _(à lire vite   )_


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Boulez TheBig, SVP !


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

bon, sinon, pour rappel, c'est vendredi, jour du poisson


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, pour rappel, c'est vendredi, jour du poisson


 ça veut pas,  
Tant pis, on attendra vendredi prochain!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2004)

grug, touches ma boulle s'il te plait...... tu as les chlapettes non ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

merci a lhomme vert
le seul qui a bien voulu me donner une bon coup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est Koi les Schlapettes?!?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est Koi les Schlapettes?!?



18 mois c'est court


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2004)

les schlapettes, ça rend heureux, c'est tellement bien, j'aimeria s tellement en avoir  :love:  :love:


----------



## FANREM (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les rendu de CDB se font de + en + rare...
> Je ne parle pas de toi Bass
> Allez les gars, c'est le week-end, faut en mettre un bon coup!



T'es sur la liste a venir, mais la machine bloque tout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 18 mois c'est court


 On prend les paris?


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur la liste a venir, mais la machine bloque tout



C'est vraiment pas de chance !!  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas de chance !!  :rateau:


 Elle est facile celle là!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 18 mois c'est court


 Et sinon, tu trouves du boulot?


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est Koi les Schlapettes?!?


 C'est ça !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu trouves du boulot?



Ce matin encore j'ai abattu trois bouleaux dans mon jardin


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

ben et moi? On m'oublie?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi? On m'oublie?


 tout pareil


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2004)

Ouais zete gentil les 2 mais oubliez nous aussi un peu


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

bon, le troll tu cesses un peu de flooder là où je floude !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, le troll tu cesses un peu de flooder là où je floude !



C'est calme à ce point là au niveau boulot?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouais zete gentil les 2 mais oubliez nous aussi un peu


 Ben on aimerait bien vous oublier mais admettez-le... c'est vous les stars!


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est calme à ce point là au niveau boulot?


 t'imagine même pas, j'en suis à faire les annonces de l'anpe  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Dites les bouleurs, c'est pas parceque j'ai desChlapettes qu'il faut pas me bouler


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi? On m'oublie?


 6ème étoile, Bravo!


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 6ème étoile, Bravo!



j'avais pas vu!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

coucou     


unn petit choco pour vous forcer a me bouller?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas vu!


 Bientôt 4 pour moi, youpi!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Vous croyez que je peux y arriver avant 16h00?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas gagné, enfin on verra...


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> 2 jours que je ne reçois rien
> 
> Que se passe donc t'il ?
> 
> Enfin......... j'dis ça........... j'dis rien


Ben voilà, servi


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dites les bouleurs, c'est pas parceque j'ai desChlapettes qu'il faut pas me bouler


Ben voilà, tournée en cours


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 4 pour moi, youpi!





on y arrive quand a 4?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on y arrive quand a 4?


 Bientôt


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Mais un tcho Coup de Boule me boosterait un peu. N'est ce pas TNK?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Tu vois, ça vient!


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, ça vient!


 ah non ! le floude est interdit dans coudboul !


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! le floude est interdit dans coudboul !


sans blague    :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:    :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! le floude est interdit dans coudboul !


 Attends, je suis presque à 500!


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais un tcho Coup de Boule me boosterait un peu. N'est ce pas TNK?


Tournée du jour terminée, demain sera ton tour, promis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tournée du jour terminée, demain sera ton tour, promis


 Ah zut! 
Bon c'est pas grave, ça me donne l'occasion de récuperer une 4ème étoile!
Merci à tous et toutes, je n'aurai jamais pus y arriver sans votre aide et ... bon week-end!


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> sans blague    :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:    :rose:  :mouais:


 sans blague !   :rateau: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

mais pourquoi personne (sauf global ) me boule auj?


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi personne (sauf global ) me boule auj?


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, sinon, pour rappel, c'est vendredi, jour du poisson


quand la machine elle veut pas...


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Novembre 2004)

Ayé.

Téter...Mimi...Néné.....


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2004)

voilà, je vieux de bouler ceux que je pouvais bouler, c'est à dire pas grand monde en fait


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> quand la machine elle veut pas...


 ne npous laissons pas emmerder par les machines !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ? hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

merci a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

me voila proprietaire de plus de 1100 coups    

oki, là je vais voir mon platrier !!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

je vois que personne ne boule plus le canard....   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je vois que personne ne boule plus le canard....   :mouais:


 je vois personne pour plaindre le canard


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je vois personne pour plaindre le canard



moi non plus   
En plus j'ai boulé grug2!
Et pour la peine ton 4000 poste je le feterais pas nah  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Novembre 2004)

:love: 
Bonsoir


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus
> En plus j'ai boulé grug2!
> Et pour la peine ton 4000 poste je le feterais pas nah  :rateau:  :rateau:


 oups, tu as raison bientot mon 4000 :affraid:  :affraid:  

 :affraid:  :affraid:  
:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
 :affraid:  :affraid:
 :affraid:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (5 Novembre 2004)

Hellooo !!!
Now, sur la previous page, there are only people que j'ai kicked !


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de vider mes dernières cartouches ! 
 A vous !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de vider mes dernières cartouches !
> A vous !



Moi on me boule plus mon bon monsieur


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Moi on me boule plus mon bon monsieur


   
 Toi c'est trop tôt !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toi c'est trop tôt !



et toi trop tard  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et toi trop tard  :rateau:


 Ah ben mince, alors !


----------



## Macounette (5 Novembre 2004)

Distrib' finie... décidément, y'a jamais assez de munition


----------



## cecil (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Moi on me boule plus mon bon monsieur



et hop, une boule


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Je viens encore de me fracasser une ou deux phalanges sur vos faces à piler, un réel plaisir.
Pour info, encore 7 pts et j'atteins 300. Allez quoi, un p'tit geste, violent si possible


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> et hop, une boule



heureusment que tu es là merci   :love: 
Prenez exemples vous autres !!!


----------



## TNK (5 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !!!
> Now, sur la previous page, there are only people que j'ai kicked !


T'en es vraiment aware? parce que j'ai just feel un small kick


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

pret à distribuer !! inscrivez-vous


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

Va  :casse:


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

tu veux y goutter ? :casse:


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pret à distribuer !! inscrivez-vous



Même pas peur d'abord


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pret à distribuer !! inscrivez-vous



boule , je te rends la preille dès que la machine repars!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

la je dois avoir bientot fini mon chargeur !!


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est parti pour la distrib'!!!!!!!  

PS: monoeil y a pas de prob, je veux bien te les preter mais pas longtemps hein sinon je vais avoir mal à mes yeux et non pas à monoeil


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> boule , je te rends la preille dès que la machine repars!


WWwwwwwwwooooooooooshhh


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

hey !!! Je boule à 3 !!!!!!  trop bien  :love:


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! Je boule à 3 !!!!!!  trop bien  :love:


vas-y fait voir


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> vas-y fait voir


 Je viens d'essayer sur toi ça marche tjs pas  mais des que je peux te montrer y a pas de prob   :love:


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je dois avoir bientot fini mon chargeur !!



Ah ben vas-y fais donc voir comment tu frappes monnaie de ma pièce


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey !!! Je boule à 3 !!!!!!  trop bien  :love:



Je confirme, Franswa boule à 3 et ça fait un peu mal. Finalement t'es plutôt prêteur comme gars


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer sur toi ça marche tjs pas  mais des que je peux te montrer y a pas de prob   :love:


pareil  


pour les autres il ne me manque que 11 points, et pas un coup de boule aujourd'hui !
alors réveillez-vous bande de faignasse... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben vas-y fais donc voir comment tu frappes monnaie de ma pièce


 moi ça doit être rendu...


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

y'a pas trop de bouleur ce soir ! :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (5 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi ça doit être rendu...



Exact, c'est pour ça que je te dis prêteur 





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas trop de bouleur ce soir



Et le peu que tu vois, ben y peuvent pas la machine est intraitable


----------



## Dedalus (5 Novembre 2004)

Bah oui, ça dure pas longtemps la provision... Pffft Un vrai feu de paille


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et le peu que tu vois, ben y peuvent pas la machine est intraitable


je sais pas un seul coup de boule depuis hier 13h !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais voir ce que dis la machine à boule


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais voir ce que dis la machine à boule


 "Touchez ma boule mon seigneur"


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

coooOOOOooOOOOooool plus que 8 points avant les 1000 y'aurait pas un bouleur à 8 ou plus qui voudrait cliquer sur mon cercle du bonheur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> "Touchez ma boule mon seigneur"



Vous devriez..

Demain je crois que ca sera bon


----------



## Franswa (5 Novembre 2004)

plus que 15 points pour être à 750


----------



## semac (5 Novembre 2004)

dit donc global, t'aurais pas une furieuse envie de cliquer sur ma boule par hazard ?


----------



## Grug2 (6 Novembre 2004)




----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

allez plus que 5 poin(s


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

J'essai d'arriver aux 1100 plus que 45!


----------



## yoffy (6 Novembre 2004)

Coucou!,.....j'étais chez les "Téchos"....passons aux choses sérieuses :
Sémac,GRUG,Basseman,le Canard,.....comptez vos abattis. 
Les autres,......vous ne perdez rien pour attendre!


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

Yoffy, pour le moment je peux pas te bouler, mais dès que je le peux... t'en prend une tournée


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais me coucher, et ne perdez pas le rythme dans la nuit.

Boulez, boulez, boulez.... moi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!,.....j'étais chez les "Téchos"....passons aux choses sérieuses :
> Sémac,GRUG,Basseman,le Canard,.....comptez vos abattis.
> Les autres,......vous ne perdez rien pour attendre!



3  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (6 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Yoffy, pour le moment je peux pas te bouler, mais dès que je le peux... t'en prend une tournée


La c'est Franswa qui vient de ramasser une déferlante :ah...la mer est mauvaise ce soir! :rateau:


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

Mmmouuuuuuuarfff :love:


----------



## yoffy (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 3  :rateau:


Où ? 

Les autres : .....Vous ne m'avez pas boulé ?


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Où ?
> Les autres : .....Vous ne m'avez pas boulé ?


J'adore ce truc... c'est comme la fin de l'internet... on s'en lasse jamais...
Bon à part ça, faut pas se laisser endormir... j'attend vos coups de boule malgré l'heure tardive 
ou matinale, suivant l'heure à laquelle vous me lirez... 
Bonne nuit !


----------



## yoffy (6 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce truc... c'est comme la fin de l'internet... on s'en lasse jamais...
> Bon à part ça, faut pas se laisser endormir... j'attend vos coups de boule malgré l'heure tardive
> ou matinale, suivant l'heure à laquelle vous me lirez...
> Bonne nuit !


Bon! Désolé : "vous avez trop boulé...et Gnagnagna!"   'nuit :sleep:


----------



## fanou (6 Novembre 2004)

gnagnagna 'jour !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bonjour      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Novembre 2004)

Hell-o


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

bonjour la boulle  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour      :love:



gna gna !!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna !!


 Grillé:



			
				fanou a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna 'jour !


   :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (6 Novembre 2004)

Et sinon, sexuellement, t'as tes ragna- gna    :love: 
Mauvais jour


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Novembre 2004)

nan...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, sexuellement, t'as tes ragna- gna    :love:
> Mauvais jour


pour un homme on appelle ca ébola


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour un homme on appelle ca ébola








  :love:


----------



## Blytz (6 Novembre 2004)

Bjour tout le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un aurait une aspirine ? J'ai un de ces maux de tête à faire couler le cerveau par les oreilles  
Sinon, il paraît que les coups de boule, ça aide, donc j'en prendrais aussi :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait une aspirine ? J'ai un de ces maux de tête à faire couler le cerveau par les oreilles
> Sinon, il paraît que les coups de boule, ça aide, donc j'en prendrais aussi :love: :love: :rose:




la machine veut pas     :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2004)

bon, je suis un peu en manque la


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis un peu en manque la


ça sent le grec sans oignon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis un peu en manque la




fait !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous et bonap' à tous


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Boulez-moi en attendant que je puisse rendre !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

distrib en cours..........un coup par ci , un coup par là ..!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

je suis a fond 48 heures sans bouler,

donc, mettez votre nom ici :

et vous verrez de quels bois


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je suis a fond 48 heures sans bouler,
> 
> donc, mettez votre nom ici :
> 
> et vous verrez de quels bois


désolé je peux pas en regardant ta foto


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> désolé je peux pas en regardant ta foto



comprends pas, je boule  :casse:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

et le canard?Aux US on dit Don't forget to boule the canard!Demandez a JCVD


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je suis a fond 48 heures sans bouler,
> 
> donc, mettez votre nom ici :
> 
> et vous verrez de quels bois


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

bon aprem


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2004)

Boulez-moi pour me de donner du courage ! ou de la courge ! ou n'importe quoi !


----------



## cecil (6 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Boulez-moi pour me de donner du courage ! ou de la courge ! ou n'importe quoi !




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul. :hein:  :sick:


----------



## rezba (6 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

boullé tout le monde sur la page précédente j'suis a sec
je vous prends tous ici


----------



## cecil (6 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2004)

La courge a un effet lénifiant sur certains rezbas. 
Peut-être le nôtre est-il des leurs


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Puis je avoir un peu de dolores boutboule ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Moi je veux bien un coup  :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien un coup  :love:


 Non, toi, tu sais bien, t'es tombé dedans quand t'étais petit !


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Puis je avoir un peu de dolores boutboule ?


 ça il faut le demander à mezrahi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, toi, tu sais bien, t'es tombé dedans quand t'étais petit !




Mais c'est pour tué les romains !!!!! C'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Novembre 2004)

J'en ai marre de boire du champ tout seul dans mon coin  . Qui aurai la clé du carré VIP?


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de bouler un Rennais mauve et notre Counette Volcanique.


merci :love: j'me venge dès que machine veut


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

Pim pam pouf! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pim pam pouf! :rateau:


 Et paf !   :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (6 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *1598 pts*
> :affraid:
> :rateau:
> Je vous laisse deviner à quel point *il est pénible* de demeurer ainsi en équilibre cruel au seuil d'un nouvel Eldorado insoupçonnable, au bord d'un gouffre d'abondances mystérieuses...
> ...




Sorry, I can't do nothing pour toi !  
Not time yet !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *1598 pts*
> :affraid:
> :rateau:
> Je vous laisse deviner à quel point *il est pénible* de demeurer ainsi en équilibre cruel au seuil d'un nouvel Eldorado insoupçonnable, au bord d'un gouffre d'abondances mystérieuses...
> ...


t'inquiète le changement vient à 1750


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète le changement vient à 1750


 Justement, plus que 16...


----------



## guytantakul (6 Novembre 2004)

Ah, parce que changement il y a...    :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, parce que changement il y a...    :hein:


clair nioub'


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah, parce que changement il y a...    :hein:


 Oui, normalement...

  De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
  De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
  De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
  De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
  De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
  De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
  De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
  De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
  De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
  De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
  De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
  De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
  De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
  De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
  De 2251 à 2500 points : Tu entres au cab en chlapettes
  De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, normalement...
> 
> De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
> De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
> ...


tu oublies les 2-3 qui sont refusés par le videur


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les 2-3 qui sont refusés par le videur


 T'as raison, je corrige !  
 Donc, ça donne ça :

 En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur.
  De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis.
  De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.
  De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette.
  De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini.
  De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor.
  De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo.
  De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ.
  De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'.
  De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration.
  De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration.
  De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza.
  De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha.
  De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
  De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de MacGeneration.
  De 2251 à 2500 points : Tu entres au cab en chlapettes.
  De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours !


----------



## monoeil (6 Novembre 2004)

Là je peux pas, mon 6 coups est en phase de rechargement. Mais dans la soirée, certains pourraient voir une étoile verte !

Dis machine, c'est quand que tu m'autorise à bouler à 2?


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

ça me dis toujours 24 heures, mais j'ai l'impression que les 24 heures sont élastiques... Faudra que je note l'heure la prochaine fois


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2004)

tournée terminée !  on m'oublie pas svp... bonne soirée...


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ça me dis toujours 24 heures, mais j'ai l'impression que les 24 heures sont élastiques... Faudra que je note l'heure la prochaine fois


 si si les 24h00 font bien 24h00   j'ai vérifié


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Coucou! allez boulez moi ! j'aimerais bien partir à ibiza d'ici la semaine prochaine  :love:


----------



## TNK (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir mes poules


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

hésiter pas à me bouler, je peux rendre les coup d'ici deux heures


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>


 tu siffles quoi ? :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> [/QUOTE
> 
> Tu as les chlapettes maintenant!! T'as encore besoin de coup de boule?    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu siffles quoi ? :love:


 Eeeeeuh...    une attente de coud'boule pitet :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Eeeeeuh...    une attente de coud'boule pitet :love:


 Toi aussi ??? Il m'en manque bcp pour être à ton niveau


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On n'en a jamais assez des bonnes choses    :rateau:



m'en parlez pas ma bonne dame  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

2 points et je suis prêt à entrer à l'Olympe ! :love:

 En tous cas, merci à ceux qui m'ont déjà boulé !


----------



## ginette107 (6 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tournée terminée !  on m'oublie pas svp... bonne soirée...



je viens de finir la mienne


----------



## Franswa (6 Novembre 2004)




----------



## TNK (6 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai beaucoup donné, là...
Pas reçu grand chose depuis 2 jours...
Suis en mannnnnnnnnque


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 2 points et je suis prêt à entrer à l'Olympe ! :love:
> 
> En tous cas, merci à ceux qui m'ont déjà boulé !


  Ouahhhh !!! 
  Il m'en fallait 2, j'en ai eu 12 ! :casse:
  Merci à fabienr, ginette et macounette !    :love:
  Mais que ça n'empêche pas les autres de continuer à me bouler !  :casse: 
  Dès que je peux, je renvoie le boomerang !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouahhhh !!!
> Il m'en fallait 2, j'en ai eu 12 ! :casse:
> Merci à fabienr, ginette et macounette !    :love:
> Mais que ça n'empêche pas les autres de continuer me bouler !  :casse:
> Dès que je peux, je renvoie le boomerang !



Waouh c'est quoi ta technique pour attirer les coups de boule?


----------



## elektroseb (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir les gens!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir !!!!     :love:


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2004)

j'ai toujours pas compris le but de ce sujet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas compris le but de ce sujet :confused;





simple       


quand tu as quelques chose a dire mais :

tu ne veut pas ouvrir un thread specialment pour cela 
soit
 tu veut dire quelques chose et tu sais pas où le caser   
ou
tu veux occuper un peu de ton temp vide


*tu vien ici et tu poste* et pendant que u y est tu demande quelques coups !!


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

le tout en faisant plein de fautes d'orthographes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le tout en faisant plein de fautes d'orthographes







Les hommes qui montrent trop leur intelligence sont comme les femmes qui montrent trop leurs seins.


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes qui montrent trop leur intelligence sont comme les femmes qui montrent trop leurs seins.


c'est qu'il sagit de contre-façon...  
Mmmmouuuuarrf   :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

a il fo fer dé fotes on mavé po di sa  :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

ou ce'que t'a é des fôtes ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (7 Novembre 2004)

Helloooo ! 
J'ai kicked everybody I could ! 
A vous ! 

Je suis aware pour recevoir vos coups !


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

je vais me mettre à distribuer...
inscrivez-vous


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

j'ose pas (t'as la distribution nocturne toi)


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas (t'as la distribution nocturne toi)


 allez... chiche !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

hey poildep


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allez... chiche !


bon ben je m'inscris alors


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon!..allez!....tout a l'air calme....tout le monde est couché.....le père noèl arrive.:distribution nocturne!


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *tu vien ici et tu poste* et pendant que u y est tu demande quelques coups !!


Euh?
Donc il suffit de venir ici et de demander des coup'd'boules pour en recevoir?    :mouais:   
Et ensuite on fait quoi? On en redistribue? 

En tout cas, ben euh si une bonne âme veut me coup'd'bouler, je suis prenneur. Maaarchi.

A.


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euh?
> Donc il suffit de venir ici et de demander des coup'd'boules pour en recevoir?    :mouais:
> Et ensuite on fait quoi? On en redistribue?
> 
> ...


 C'est ça, tu as tout compris !  
 Désolé, pour le moment, je suis bloqué par la machine !!  
 Quand on parle de la machine, il s'agit de ça :



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## elektroseb (7 Novembre 2004)

Ou de ça...  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



j'ai boulé ceux que je pouvais


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !
> J'ai kicked everybody I could !
> A vous !
> 
> Je suis aware pour recevoir vos coups !


C'est fait 

Et si vous en avez encore et vous ne savez pas quoi en faire, je les prends volontiers (les coups de boule, s'entend  :rateau:  :love:  :love:    )


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes qui montrent trop leur intelligence sont comme les femmes qui montrent trop leurs seins.



j'adore cette phrase


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2004)

Hello, 
y'aurait pas un ou deux cdb qui traine part icic? 
Bon dimanche!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Non, ils m'ont entravé du coup de boule !
Je peux recevoir, mais le plaisir d'offrir se fera dans l'aprèm, je pense


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'adore cette phrase



Moi, j'adore les femmes qui montrent trop leurs seins, ça me fait bien rigoler. 
L'autre jour à la station service, la fille à la caisse, mm... mouarf, j'ai eu du mal à me contenir pour ne pas éclater de rire 
En plus elle avait une co-caissière de vingt ans son aînée qui faisait celle qui n'a rien vu, surréaliste !

Je retournerai prendre de l'essence là-bas si je passe devant (même 5 litres )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, ils m'ont entravé du coup de boule !
> Je peux recevoir, mais le plaisir d'offrir se fera dans l'aprèm, je pense


 Non, tu ne peux pas recevoir : 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul."


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Je re-peux ! Ah-Ah !

Ah! zut, que un coup...


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, tu as tout compris !


Aaah bon je commence par ceux qui m'ont coupd'bouler et pis je vois qu je rencontre en chemin!
 

A.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je re-peux ! Ah-Ah !
> 
> Ah! zut, que un coup...


 Yes, merci. Je paye le champ' grâce à toi et j'ai mon premier carré vert clair!
d'aiileurs, pourquoi il est plus clair que les autres celui là?


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ.



Euh tu connais donc sa cousine non?  

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

Beuh flûte on peut pas en distribuer beaucoup des coups... j'ai pu en donner qu'à 4 d'entre vous!   

A.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

bon coud'boules du gromanche :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon coud'boules du gromanche :rose:


 Déjà debout!


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je re-peux ! Ah-Ah !
> 
> Ah! zut, que un coup...


Moi pareil
Au fond, elle est très égalitariste, votre machine. Moi j'aime le favoritisme   et bouler qui me plaît... Et là elle me dit Vous avez trop gna ngna gna et vous devriez, gna gna gna 
  
Dites, elle aurait pas un windows parmi ses ancêtres ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

Salut les flooders!! Heu boolers


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2004)

Page 100 déjà... 
 tout le monde...
Bon, ben ouais flooder comme vous voulez mais tapez moi un peu ! c'est calme là je trouve... rien depuis hier 11h... et j'ai que 15 points avant le carré VIP... ça fait pas grand chose pour un petit week-end...

Allez pour vous motiver, un petit concours: le premier qui trouve de quelle morceau est extrait cette phrase est en tête de liste ce soir... Merci de prévenir par message privé et pas ici 

"Quelle heure est-il ? il est midi... c'est l'heure de déjeuner... qu'est-ce qu'il y a manger ? Des saucisses, sans doute."

un indice: c'est américain

(Edit: je viens de voir que je boule à 5 ! Yeeeppeeeee !)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Page 100 déjà...
> tout le monde...
> Bon, ben ouais flooder comme vous voulez mais tapez moi un peu ! c'est calme là je trouve... rien depuis hier 11h... et j'ai que 15 points avant le carré VIP... ça fait pas grand chose pour un petit week-end...
> 
> ...



En mode affichage flooder j'en suis a 50 pages perso


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai beaucoup donné, là...
> Pas reçu grand chose depuis 2 jours...
> Suis en mannnnnnnnnque


 Moi aussi, il me reste bcp de place dans ma liste de rendu de coup


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

Salut les bouleurs 

En ce dimanche ensoleillé c'est ma tournée


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

Voilà c'est fini ...

Mais je reste dans les parages


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

Pareil, stock épuisé. 


D'ailleurs j'ai pus en donner moins que d'habitude


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

bonjour      :love:


----------



## FANREM (7 Novembre 2004)

Tu peux essayer dans l'autre sens, parce que moi
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer. 

 collectif a tous les autres


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux essayer dans l'autre sens, parce que moi
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer.
> 
> collectif a tous les autres




J'ai déjà épuisé mon stock, c'est parti trop vite ... :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (7 Novembre 2004)

merci les bouleurs 

Faut que j'attende passé minuit pour pouvoir faire ma tournée   

Ataleur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Puis-je ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> merci les bouleurs
> 
> Faut que j'attende passé minuit pour pouvoir faire ma tournée
> 
> Ataleur



T'es repassé devant moi


----------



## elektroseb (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> T'es repassé devant moi



Roooo, désolé  

Et en plus, je boule à 4 maintenant


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Roooo, désolé
> 
> Et en plus, je boule à 4 maintenant



snif   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

Je sens que ce fil n'atteindra pas les 10 000 posts  :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce fil n'atteindra pas les 10 000 posts  :sleep:


C'est domage il est pourtant passionnant :sleep:    

Mais bon, comme je peux pas te bouler, on peut fermer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

mais arretez donc dormir la dedans !!!     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

On dort pas on attend les gens chargés en délicieux coud'boules !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On dort pas on attend les gens chargés en délicieux coud'boules !




pas la peine d'attendre
ça tombe dessus sans qu'on s"en aperçoit !!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Bah nan, j'ai pas encore raconté en détails l'allure vestimentaire de la pompiste (enfin, caissière de la station-service). 
Mais elle doit quand-même pomper, je parie, pendant ses heures de loisir 

Alors, je rentre dans cette antre à la gloire du pétrole raffiné, l'½il vif et le nez en alerte, quand je vois cette créature (fille cachée du bibendum michelin, mais seulement entre les épaules et le nombril) qui me dit : pompe n°2 ?
Gulp, dis-je personnellement, en acquiescant mollement du chef...

Cette charmante enfant était (doublement) copieusement dotée par mère nature, et par delà son décolleté outrageant (le nombril, c'est comme si on le voyait), elle portait une espèce de soutien gorge d'allaitement qu'on aurait trempé dans du goudron.
En bref, un truc que les goth-SM doivent connaitre (je la soupçonne d'en être sympatisante).

Alors, j'ai sorti ma CB (en me mordant l'intérieur de la joue pour ne pas glousser) et j'ai payé l'essence. Puis sur la route, je me suis demandé si celà n'était pas qu'un argument marketing pour faire revenir le chaland (en tout cas avec moi, ça a marché, je reviendrai ! Au moins pour voir comment la situation a évolué )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je rentre dans cette antre à la gloire du pétrole raffiné, l'½il vif et le nez en alerte, quand je vois Cette charmante enfant était (doublement) copieusement dotée par *mère nature* et par delà son décolleté outrageant




tu es sur ce que le fruit de mere nature ?

pas de bisturi dans les parages?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben je sais pas, mais c'est cher ce genre d'opération, non? Ca cadre mal avec le métier de caissière de pompe à essence.
Ou alors, c'est du pur vice


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

Il me manque plus que 3 points pour upgrader dans le nouveau level  Il me reste encore 3 places dans ma liste de rendu de ce soir alors hésiter pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je sais pas, mais c'est cher ce genre d'opération, non? Ca cadre mal avec le métier de caissière de pompe à essence.
> Ou alors, c'est du pur vice





mais non pas si cher que on pense....  


amie kgb me telephone il y a 2 mois: j'ai une boule au sein , une grosse boule
demain j'ai rdv a l'hopital , scanner ect....  

elle me rappelle le le jours apres: t'inquiete j'ai juste une protese qui a percé    

et moi qui etait tellement admirative devant ses superbe lolos !!!!
(la garce elle me l'avait jamais dit )


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non pas si cher que on pense....
> 
> 
> amie kgb me telephone il y a 2 mois: j'ai une boule au sein , une grosse boule
> ...


 beuarkkkk héhéhé


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non pas si cher que on pense....
> 
> 
> amie kgb me telephone il y a 2 mois: j'ai une boule au sein , une grosse boule
> ...



J'ai une belle-s½ur (un peu nympho sur les bords - mais pas trop non plus) qui a pu se faire implanter mammairement (elle ne l'a jamais dit, ni avoué, ni rien...).
Mais comment savoir ? Au toucher ? En regardant bien quand elle descend un escalier en courant ?

Toutes les pistes à fin de dépistage sont bienvenues


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

Il doit forcement rester des cicatrices...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle-s½ur ....
> Toutes les pistes à fin de dépistage sont bienvenues




c'est simple, qu'elle soit debout , allongé ou tete en bas ses lolos restent toujours 
 a la meme place.......
donc la prochaine fois qu'elle est en maillot et allongé en train de griller
si ses sein ne tombent un petit peu sur les cotés , il sont faux !!!


----------



## House M.D. (7 Novembre 2004)

Moi z'en veux des coups de boule... c'est-y possible?    :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il doit forcement rester des cicatrices...



Attends, on est pas si intimes que ça.. Et quand bien-même, c'est souvent vite fait dans la pénombre...
Je décoooonne !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, qu'elle soit debout , allongé ou tete en bas ses lolos restent toujours
> a la meme place.......
> donc la prochaine fois qu'elle est en maillot et allongé en train de griller
> si ses sein ne tombent un petit peu sur les cotés , il sont faux !!!




Oki, juste une question inertielle, en somme. Je le note ! Merci !


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2004)

Ce qui est frustrant dans l'affaire, c'est que si on veut juste rendre la politesse, on est rapidement bloqué:
monoeil, Ed_the_Head: le site refuse que je vous coup'd'boule.
tedy: mon quota du jour est dépassé. Donc partie remise.

En tout cas grand merci à ceux qui m'ont/vont me coupd'bouler!
 

A.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Oki, juste une question inertielle, en somme. Je le note ! Merci !



Ou si ils flottent telles des bouées sur l'eau ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il doit forcement rester des cicatrices...





oui mais tellement petite que je les ai jamais vue !!!

et pourtant en 10 ans je l'ai vu et revue sans soutif en vacance !!! :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle-s½ur (un peu nympho sur les bords)


Euh, moi j'ai une technique infaillible mais faut que je fasse le test moi meme...


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi j'ai une technique infaillible mais faut que je fasse le test moi meme...



Bah oui, mais bon, j'ai jamais connu que des vrais, dans ma chienne de vie. 
Et je recherche une paire de faux comme point de repère...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi j'ai une technique infaillible mais faut que je fasse le test moi meme...





   c'est quoi la technique?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, mais bon, j'ai jamais connu que des vrais, dans ma chienne de vie.
> Et je recherche une paire de faux comme point de repère...




Bah si mon test s'avère positif avec ta belle soeur t'aura un point de référence après.  

On la trouve ou la belle soeur (c'est purement scientifique hein)?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Et tactilement parlant, c'est comment ?
Plus ferme, j'imagine...
Et la prothèse doit être enkystée et doit pouvoir se repérer par massages (j'invente, là ), nan ?


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah si mon test s'avère positif avec ta belle soeur t'aura un point de référence après.
> 
> On la trouve ou la belle soeur (c'est purement scientifique hein)?




ah, on est brouillés, suite à ... euh, je passe sous silence, voilà


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la technique?




C'est un secret mais comme je t'aime bien:

Un sein a tester dans une main, un camenbert siffleur dans l'autre. Si les 2 font le meme bruit a la pression le sein est faux.
Attention, faut avoir l'oreille, ca se joue au quart de ton près, c'est pour ca que je dois le faire moi meme...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et tactilement parlant, c'est comment ?



En réalité je sais plus, j'etais bourré


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un secret mais comme je t'aime bien:
> 
> Un sein a tester dans une main, un camenbert siffleur dans l'autre. Si les 2 font le meme bruit a la pression le sein est faux.
> Attention, faut avoir l'oreille, ca se joue au quart de ton près, c'est pour ca que je dois le faire moi meme...



Waaaah! Quel menteur ! le camembert siffleur est précis au demi-ton près grand maximum !
(ou alors, t'as des fournisseurs exclusifs)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En réalité je sais plus, j'etais bourré





voila un bon testeur       :love:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un bon testeur       :love:



Tu parles... Se faire bourrer en plein test, c'est pas sérieux


----------



## guytantakul (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, au moins on reste éveillé dans le thread, c'était le but de la man½uvre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

pas pour longtemp
les devoir de fiston m'attendent  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

Je recharge en attendant de pouvoir rendre la politesse à certains et certaines....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

me manque 7 petits points pour le prochain carré  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, qu'elle soit debout , allongé ou tete en bas ses lolos restent toujours
> a la meme place.......
> donc la prochaine fois qu'elle est en maillot et allongé en train de griller
> si ses sein ne tombent un petit peu sur les cotés , il sont faux !!!



C'était vrai dans les années 70...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, qu'elle soit debout , allongé ou tete en bas ses lolos restent toujours
> a la meme place.......
> donc la prochaine fois qu'elle est en maillot et allongé en train de griller
> si ses sein ne tombent un petit peu sur les cotés , il sont faux !!!



Un bon moyen, le seul peut être :

S'ils sont beaux, et qu'elle aime le sexe, alors ils sont faux.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un bon moyen, le seul peut être :
> 
> S'ils sont beaux, et qu'elle aime le sexe, alors ils sont faux.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

des seins ? ou ça ?  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

Ah tiens je boule à 4 maintenant  :love:  :love: 

Merci à mes derniers bouleurs sonnyboy et jpmiss


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Parle pas la bouche pleine !!!


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Novembre 2004)

Purée on perd jamais de temps pour les coups de boules !!  

Fermeture du premier thread, WE de 4 jours et vlan déjà la suite avec 50 pages au compteur !!  

Donc me revoilou et pas d'hésitation pour cogner fort hein !!


----------



## monoeil (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai distribué ce matin, mais voilà un coucou du soir  , avec comme l'impression de passer au travers de vos ardeurs, j'en suis vert  

Au fait, affreuse machine, c'est quand que tu me permets de bouler à 2?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

bsoir a tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

bientot je vais finir mon chargeur


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

j'ai commencé à frapper, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot je vais finir mon chargeur


 Ah ?    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens je boule à 4 maintenant  :love:  :love:




J'ai rien senti moi...


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez pour vous motiver, un petit concours: le premier qui trouve de quelle morceau est extrait cette phrase est en tête de liste ce soir... Merci de prévenir par message privé et pas ici
> "Quelle heure est-il ? il est midi... c'est l'heure de déjeuner... qu'est-ce qu'il y a manger ? Des saucisses, sans doute."
> 
> un indice: c'est américain
> ...



bon ben pas de bonne réponse, pas de réponse tout court ;(
C'était De La Soul / album 3 Feet High And Rising / titre: Transmitting Live From Mars
Un excellent album...
Tant pis, je choisirai dans ma liste alors... plus que 10 points avant le carré... alors, n'hésitez pas, ça me ferait plaisir


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens je boule à 4 maintenant  :love:  :love:
> 
> Merci à mes derniers bouleurs sonnyboy et jpmiss



trop class


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens je boule à 4 maintenant  :love:  :love:
> 
> Merci à mes derniers bouleurs sonnyboy et jpmiss


 Ouais, n'empêche que moi, j'ai déjà eu l'honneur d'être boulé rouge par sonny ! 
 C'est pas donné à tout le monde !


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, n'empêche que moi, j'ai déjà eu l'honneur d'être boulé rouge par sonny !
> C'est pas donné à tout le monde !


ah moi c'était par Finn


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

excellente idée, boulons rouge  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, n'empêche que moi, j'ai déjà eu l'honneur d'être boulé rouge par sonny !
> C'est pas donné à tout le monde !




on est 2 alors


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> excellente idée, boulons rouge  :love:


 Hein ? :rateau:
 Ballons de rouge ? :love:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> excellente idée, boulons rouge  :love:


je t'échange un de mes coups de boule rouge contre un de tes coups de boule vert; ok ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est 2 alors


----------



## MrStone (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? :rateau:
> Ballons de rouge ? :love:




Aaaaaaabouarrrrrr' :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah moi c'était par Finn


seulement par finn ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

bon on passe a table

pour moi ce sera ni vert , ni rouge, juste un petit blanc.... :love:  :love: 



bon app a tous !!!!!    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

banni des forums


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaabouarrrrrr' :rateau: :love: :love:


 
 Bon, la machine elle faich'... !!!! 
 Quand même un peu ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 D'autant que je suis pas mal en retard pour les retours et c'est pas ma faute !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> banni des forums




tu t'es autoejecté?


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es autoejecté?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seulement par finn ?


oui, je sais ça surprend


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

Je vous l'ai déjà dit, mais bon ! 
 Boulez TheBig !!!!


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'ai déjà dit, mais bon !
> Boulez TheBig !!!!


 tout à fait d'accord la dessuset pour thebig hip hip hip...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'ai déjà dit, mais bon !
> Boulez TheBig !!!!




daja fait hier mais où il est passé le thebig?
en vacance?  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> daja fait hier mais où il est passé le thebig?
> en vacance?  :love:  :love:


 Peut-être pas, il est passé dans la matinée me faire  !   :love:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être pas, il est passé dans la matinée me faire  !   :love:


on le croise moins souvent par ici... il se la pète depuis qu'il a sa Rover de fonction je trouve


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> daja fait hier mais où il est passé le thebig?
> en vacance?  :love:  :love:



 Il se repose, tu l'as gonflé....


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

il a plein de gaz lui aussi


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

héhéhé  Bonsoir


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Hello, marcha lou bicou ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est-ce qu'il dit


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

nissart...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

à moitie élégant mais tellement marrant !!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2004)

Marcha ben :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à moitie élégant mais tellement marrant !!



Sonny t'as decidé de flooder ce soir?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à moitie élégant mais tellement marrant !!


 à moitié élégant ? C'est beaucoup plus qu'à ton habitude !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

marcha ben...

ah... en v'là un !!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sonny t'as decidé de flooder ce soir?  :rateau:



ce soir ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ce soir ?



comme d'hab quoi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi



ah ben oui j'aurais du y penser mais par rapport a global c'est un nioub du flood  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi



C'est pas trés trés gentil tout ça...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trés trés gentil tout ça...



si je peu être très gentil, vu pas avec toi, tu est un mec et en plus tu pique  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui j'aurais du y penser mais par rapport a global c'est un nioub du flood  :rateau:



tu va te faire abrase


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va te faire abrase


 En même temps, si sonny l'a boulé vert y a pas longtemps, il a de la marge avant de se faire bouler rouge !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est possible...

J'affute mon tampon jex...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

On dirait qu il s adoucit ces temps ci le Sonnyboy.. ou est passe ton abrasion d avant??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait ma tournée


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'affute mon tampon jex...



c'est aujourd'hui tes ragnagna ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Sonny et flood c'est comme Global et Flood c'est un pléonasme


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible...
> 
> J'affute mon tampon jex...



Dis moi Trevor, Tu vas faire un enfant à Raquel ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Réponse à celui qui me demande pourquoi je suis si gentil :

Je soigne mon image, je désire devenir Admin avant macinside...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Ayez pitie de nous..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est aujourd'hui tes ragnagna ?



C'est tous les jours mes ragnagnas...


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Réponse à celui qui me demande pourquoi je suis si gentil :
> 
> Je soigne mon image, je désire devenir Admin avant macinside...



Te fatigues pas, Judas ne seras jamais admin mon cher Caïn


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

tu sais tout peux arriver sur MacGe


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

:modo: Sonny modo, c'est le flood obligatoire, sinon expulsé des threads :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Tu crois ??  

Dommage, je m'y étais fait...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Réponse à celui qui me demande pourquoi je suis si gentil :
> 
> Je soigne mon image, je désire devenir Admin avant macinside...



prend un p"tit pack xserve, tu l'aura tout de suite


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

Démarrage de tournée


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

En gros faut coucher pour reussir meme sur MacGe


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est tous les jours mes ragnagnas...



tu devrais changer de marque de tampon alors


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

et sinon? Z'etes tous a sec en coup de boule?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> En gros faut coucher pour reussir meme sur MacGe



c'est pour ça que tes pas un MGZ  la marmotte de slug a pas voulu de toi   :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Sonny et flood c'est comme Global et Flood c'est un pléonasme



Bah voilà, j'suis pas là et hop  :hein: des mots  :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> En gros faut coucher pour reussir meme sur MacGe


moi je couche, mais j'suis toujours pas modo !! et je ne boule qu'à 3...
2 solutions :
1) soit je couche mal (avec les mauvaises personnes entendés)
2) soit pas assez


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai jamais cherche a etre chez la MGZ.. j suis juste consultant pour les jeux de caisses


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

Ki Ken Vheu?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, j'suis pas là et hop  :hein: de mots  :rateau:


attention, voilà Global... c'est partie pour 200 posts environ dans l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et sinon? Z'etes tous a sec en coup de boule?



non  :rateau: 

Tiens en vlà 12 d'un coup  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que tes pas un MGZ  la marmotte de slug a pas voulu de toi   :rateau:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.

Mais la réciproque n'est peut-être pas vraie


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

200 c est quand il est malade..


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> attention, voilà Global... c'est partie pour 200 posts environ dans l'heure


 Juste un doigt


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt


ou avec les pieds, suivant les jours


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais cherche a etre chez la MGZ.. j suis juste consultant pour les jeux de caisses



tu dois pas bosser dur alors


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Jprefere le Whisky desole


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu dois pas bosser dur alors



C'est fait pour


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

On peux s'arranger


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On peux s'arranger



on fait peter le forum ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Si c est toi qui paye y  a pas de probleme


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait pour



attend un peu petit feignant


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

hummmmm ça sent les coups de fouets, je peux les donner siouplait... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Si c est toi qui paye y  a pas de probleme



non, tu allonge avant


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors, on s'emboite ???


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Je suis pas feignant.. je ne fais que le necessaire vitale


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on fait peter le forum ?



Non  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hummmmm ça sent les coups de fouets, je peux les donner siouplait... :rateau:



je fais pas dans le SM


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

sa y va sec ce soir  :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on s'emboite ???



Passe devant je te suis


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on s'emboite ???









 :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Arghh j'peux déjà plus bouler


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

tu sais pas ce que tu rates...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on s'emboite ???



petites cuilleres ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, on s'emboite ???


dis donc, ça fait longtemps que t'as pas eu de moment de tendresse avec maman toi, je me trompe ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, tu allonge avant



en quelle honneur??


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

sonny


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

un p'tit jus ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> sa y va sec ce soir  :rateau:



non, c'est calme la


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> en quelle honneur??




Pour le déshonneur justement


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> en quelle honneur??


c'est un modo, donc tu la ferme et tu te tournes... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> en quelle honneur??



tu est un nioubie


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

C est parcequ il est encore tot..


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Tié bonne mackie, et tes soeurs aussi...


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Blytz.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy.


Bon, j'attends la monnaie


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

et toi un ancetre.. donc tu dois montrer l exemple


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un modo, donc tu la ferme et tu te tourne... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

Ah y est !!!!!!!! Je suis dans le carré VIP Macgé  :love:


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TNK.

une prochaine fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah y est !!!!!!!! Je suis dans le carré VIP Macgé  :love:



Ah oui, c'est comment ? tu boulles ?


----------



## cecil (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tié bonne mackie, et tes soeurs aussi...




Je prefere l'odeur des frites, c'est certainement meilleur.... j'ai faim , j'y vais avant d'avoir l'estomac hors service avec vos conneries pas propres...


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> et toi un ancetre.. donc tu dois montrer l exemple


moi je veux bien suivre son exemple  

Ziip allez tourne toi


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est comment ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>



prefere la vaseline.. c est plus gouteux..


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tié bonne mackie, et tes soeurs aussi...



communiste !!!!!


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment ?



Excelent puisque tu suis le mouvement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est comment ?



un peu comme ça


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> communiste !!!!!



Qui te l'a dit ?????????


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien suivre son exemple
> 
> Ziip allez tourne toi



Je sens qu elle va etre longue cette soiree.. tres longue


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Excelent puisque tu suis le mouvement



Dites donc vous !!!

J'ai dit que j'étais juste sympathisant...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

la soirée est finie, maintenant c'est la nuit


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme ça


Les fourchettes c est un peu douloureux quand meme..


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu elle va etre longue cette soiree.. tres longue


pas que la soirée


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la soirée est finie, maintenant c'est la nuit



Tout depends de l opinion que tu en as par rapport a l idee que tu t en fait..


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui te l'a dit ?????????



camarade !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, on s'emboite  o u   p a s   ? ? ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas que la soirée



Pretentieux..



A koike.. 

PS : fait chier ce trucs anti flood..


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'emboite  o u   p a s   ? ? ?



Ca a deja commence.. t es le troisieme sur la liste


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Pretentieux..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ferme la bouche, sinon je vais attraper froid au bout


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'emboite  o u   p a s   ? ? ?



envois moi une vrai photo de toi et on en reparle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Ca a deja commence.. t es le troisieme sur la liste



Qui est au milieu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)




----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

y en a une ou une qui fait la tranche ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



SMG sors du corp de global !!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> envois moi une vrai photo de toi et on en reparle



Salut macinside, ça va ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


gourmand :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Luc c'est toi ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

faut pas etre coince au milieu.. c est facheux


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'emboite  o u   p a s   ? ? ?



Tombe déjà le futal...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Salut macinside, ça va ?



je retourne voir clara morgan


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> gourmand :mouais:


 j'en peux plus, j'ai trop absorbé


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> faut pas etre coince au milieu.. c est facheux


ça dépend qui est de chaque côté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe déjà le futal...



Je sors le beurre...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Prend du demi sel, j'm'ferai des tartines en même temps...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je retourne voir clara morgan



Ca va la main droite??


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'en peux plus, j'ai trop absorbé


je t'ai mis un petit coup pour te réconforter


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Prend du demi sel, j'm'ferai des tartines en même temps...



Tu preferes pas l Ajax toi??


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Qui est au milieu ?



J'ose pas... © ....


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Je sors le beurre...


met de l'huile, le beurre quand ça chauffe avec le frottement ça caramélise....


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> met de l'huile, le beurre quand ça chauffe avec le frottement ça caramélise....



De l'huile d'olive alors...

J'aime bien l'odeur...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'ose pas... © ....



c'est macinside au milieu maintenant


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je retourne voir clara morgan



j'tai dis, Taylor Rain    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Ca va la main droite??



on est divorcé  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Première pression..

Tiens en parlant de pression...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

La provencale est plus legere..


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> j'tai dis, Taylor Rain    :rateau:  :rateau:



pas le même genre


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De l'huile d'olive alors...
> 
> J'aime bien l'odeur...


trop fort l'odeur, ça enlève le côté naturel !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

les odeurs fortes ça excite


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Première pression..
> 
> Tiens en parlant de pression...



oui, tu a une ardoise a payer


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est macinside au milieu maintenant



Connais pas le maniement


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on est divorcé  :rateau:



T as craque pour la gauche du coup??


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> les odeurs fortes ça excite


justement c'est dommage de les masquer avec une odeur d'huile d'olive :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas le maniement



c'est comme au volley-ball, ça tourne

d'ailleurs je crois que c'est a toi maintenant


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu a une ardoise a payer



Et toi une tournee a donner


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme au volley-ball, ça tourne
> 
> d'ailleurs je crois que c'est a toi maintenant



Tu fais le maitre de ceremonie??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

du monde ce soir, ça commence a sentir la chaussette


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme au volley-ball, ça tourne
> 
> d'ailleurs je crois que c'est a toi maintenant



Fabuleux, cette soirée est fabuleuse !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, ben moi je vais y aller...


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> T as craque pour la gauche du coup??



secret défense


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux, cette soirée est fabuleuse !



Tiens un interresses de plus..


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Encore du sport :sleep:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais y aller...



non, tu paie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais y aller...



tu me rends mon slip ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

on se croirait dans un vestiaire de foot après un match


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> on se croirait dans un vestiaire de foot après un match



Histoire vecu??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy, tu connais le coup de tonneau ??
un petit avant de partir ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais y aller...




Non reste! J'insiste


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore du sport :sleep:



Justement, j'hésite


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> tu me rends mon slip ?



Peux pas je l'ai fait bouffer à mackie... :love:  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, j'hésite



Mais on se connait à peine !  :rose:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Histoire vecu??


PPpppouuuuuuuuuaa... tu m'étonnes :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy, tu connais le coup de tonneau ??
> un petit avant de partir ?



Non c'est quoi ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas je l'ai fait bouffer à mackie... :love:  :rose:



je les manges pas sans savoir d'ou ça viens


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais on se connait à peine !  :rose:


fait pas ta chochote


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non reste! J'insiste



Enlève ton doigt !!


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

meme pas vrai.. c est juste la couleur qui t interesse


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ton doigt !!


Ploooap... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

niarff... :love:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> niarff... :love:


Pppppfffiiiiiouuuuu... t'aurais pas des problèmes de digestion toi en ce moment ? :mouais:


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ploooap... :rose:



Ouch l odeur... remet le vite


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est quoi ?




écarte bien les jambes


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ton doigt !!



Peux pas, l'est coincé, t'ain de moroïdes


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Mais c'est ça cette odeur :hosto:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

que font les modérateurs ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

A son age ca ce comprends..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

vite postons avant que ça ferme


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

faut aller au toilette au moins une fois par jour m'sieur... :sick:


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est ça cette odeur :hosto:



Désolé, les chocolats de WebO


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> que font les modérateurs ?



j'suis toujours pas modo


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> que font les modérateurs ?



il arrive pas derrière (toi)


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

mouui, à l'allure ou ça va, ce fil restera dans les annalles, sans mauvais jeux de mot biensur...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vite postons avant que ça ferme


 reste 437 pages :love:  :casse:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'suis toujours pas modo



encore heureux


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut aller au toilette au moins une fois par jour m'sieur... :sick:



J'y vais au moins deux ou trois fois par jours...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'suis toujours pas modo



C'est une injustice qu il faudrai reparer


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> les annalles, sans mauvais jeux de mot biensur...



et tu pense qu'on va te croire ?  :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mouui, à l'allure ou ça va, ce fil restera dans les annalles, sans mauvais jeux de mot biensur...




     

Je savais qu'il fallait pas que tu partes...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

t'as peur ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> mouui, à l'allure ou ça va, ce fil restera dans les annalles, sans mauvais jeux de mot biensur...


pas de mauvais jeu de mots, mais des fautes d'orthographes alors, y'a un "n" puis un "l", un "e" et un "s" en trop non :rose:


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'suis toujours pas modo




Moi non plus  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

_Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes._


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas de mauvais jeu de mots, mais des fautes d'orthographes alors, y'a un "n" puis un "l", un "e" et un "s" en trop non :rose:



C'est le correcteur de Linusque


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus  :rateau:


j'me disais aussi avec des mensurations pour localisation, y'avait un truc louche aussi :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il arrive pas derrière (toi)



il arrive ... pah!... derrière toi.
ou
il arrive par derrière ... toi

????


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus  :rateau:



 :mouais: t'as un écran en noir & blanc ?


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le correcteur de Linusque



faut qu'il décompile le patern buffer


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> il arrive ... pah!... derrière toi.
> ou
> il arrive par derrière ... toi
> 
> ????



Je penche pour la deuxieme solution..


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> il arrive ... pah!... derrière toi.
> ou
> il arrive par derrière ... toi
> 
> ????


met de l'huile, tu vas pas tarder à le savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes._


 pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Je penche pour la deuxieme solution..



en fait, le résultat est le même


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, faut s'organiser !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

l'important c'est qu'il arrive bien


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le correcteur de Linusque



C'est le L qui est de trop...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut s'organiser !!



on fait rentrer les filles du crazy
tout le monde tourne


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

on y va ?


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut s'organiser !!



Tu passes devant?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> en fait, le résultat est le même


c'est pas gentil pour mackie ça :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'il décompile le patern buffer



J'vais commencer par t'overclocker le buffer à grand coup de clé USB...


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faut s'organiser !!


j'aime bien ton pragmatisme


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais aussi avec des mensurations pour localisation, y'avait un truc louche aussi :mouais:



C'est les cordonnées GPS d'une arène a gladiateur


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

sacré soirée ce soir


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré soirée ce soir



Ouaip.. mais ca boule pas bcp


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

hop hop hop !!!

T'as quel age toi ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip.. mais ca boule pas bcp


j'suis bien d'accord, mais...
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Blytz." :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip.. mais ca boule pas bcp



Bah si pourtant  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai que coté coup de boule, c'est vraiment pas ça


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sacré soirée ce soir



Salut     

Bienvenue sur Macge


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

idem

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac."


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

vous avez toujours pas fini le flood! Profitez au moins d'être là pour bouler!!


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que coté coup de boule, c'est vraiment pas ça



S'péce de brute  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah si pourtant  :rose:  :love:



Je l entendais pas dans ce sens la


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Bienvenue sur Macge


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

P... de machine  
y'en a bien qui peuvent bouler non


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> vous avez toujours pas fini le flood! Profitez au moins d'être là pour bouler!!



Toi, tu casses pas le sujet    

Pour une fois qu'on pouvait


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>




    

Ou est passé l'iPod?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

oui je boule


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu casses pas le sujet
> 
> Pour une fois qu'on pouvait



Il en faut plus pour nous arreter


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> vous avez toujours pas fini le flood! Profitez au moins d'être là pour bouler!!


 Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu casses pas le sujet
> 
> Pour une fois qu'on pouvait



Rooh je m'excuse, mais sa t'empeche pas de me bouler


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ou est passé l'iPod?


 


va falloir organiser une fouille


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Message vBulletin
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


bon ben tu sors alors


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

ca y est la machine a bouler est casse jusqu a demain...


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> va falloir organiser une fouille



Une fouille au corps?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

moi y m'en reste, mais faut s'inscrire


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> va falloir organiser une fouille



J'aime bien les gladiateurs


----------



## Blytz (7 Novembre 2004)

Sur ce les filles.. vais me coucher..

@++ et flooder bien


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Novembre 2004)

Bon, et alors on s'emboite ou pas ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et alors on s'emboite ou pas ???



lol
le gars qui ne s'arrete jamais


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Je sais pas, ils ont pas l'air motivé, avec tous ces nioub qui casse les belles ardeurs      :rateau:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

moi j'suis partant, mais faudrait un peu de féminine !


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> lol
> le gars qui ne s'arrete jamais



Ah bien!!!!

Alors on en est ou?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> lol
> le gars qui ne s'arrete jamais


ouaii bah reste pas trop dans le coin, si tu veux garder ton honneur sauve... :mouais: et qu'en je parle d'honneur


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les gladiateurs


 As tu déjà visité une prison turque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah bien!!!!
> 
> Alors on en est ou?



entre temps je me suis deguisé en ben hur et j'attends sonyboy


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà visité une prison turque ?



Non, mais je suis allé a Miconossss !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà visité une prison turque ?



tu as un chien ?


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> entre temps je me suis deguisé en ben hur et j'attends sonyboy




 :modo:  :modo:Pas de sex dans les Forums SVP!  :modo:  :modo:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

On peux parler de chien non


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

non!


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

C'est parti pour la distrib'


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour la distrib'



Mais de quoi il parle ?  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

y'a plus personne ?


----------



## TNK (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour la distrib'


oh ouiiiiiiii
rhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

j'vous ai tous boulé ici, je ne peux donc pas vous en mettre un :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

de chatte  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus personne ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

gloups  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

distrib' terminé !!!!!!!!  ceux qui n'ont pas pris sur cette page c'est que la machine ne voulait pas


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> gloups  :rose:


 de poisson ?


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> distrib' terminé !!!!!!!!  ceux qui n'ont pas pris sur cette page c'est que la machine ne voulait pas


  de machine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit !!!     :love:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> distrib' terminé !!!!!!!!  ceux qui n'ont pas pris sur cette page c'est que la machine ne voulait pas



j'en ai pas eu......


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> de machine


 entièrement d'accord


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai pas eu......


 l'explication est dans le message   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit !!!     :love:




Bonne nuit


----------



## chagregel (7 Novembre 2004)

Ca c'est un sujet ou il faut faire   


Ok, c'est fantastique!


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est un sujet ou il faut faire
> 
> 
> Ok, c'est fantastique!


 on peut faire aussi :sleep: quand on est fatigué


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> l'explication est dans le message   :love:


 Il faut lire maintenant


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il faut lire maintenant


 heu... ça dépend


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est un sujet ou il faut faire
> 
> 
> Ok, c'est fantastique!




 un peu plus à droite c'est sale aussi

   ​


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un peu plus à droite c'est sale aussi
> 
> ​



Descends un peu plus bas, je fais le ménage !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Descends un peu plus bas, je fais le ménage !


 Là ? 









































































_quel gosse, ce globalcut ! _ 

   ​


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher aussi


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher aussi


 moi aussi Bonne nuit !!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi Bonne nuit !!!!!! :sleep:


 :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

Merde, demain c'est pas férié 



:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merde, demain c'est pas férié
> 
> 
> 
> :sleep:


 nan mais c'est bientot :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2004)

ah oui 

vivement :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

fait pas le pont moi   m'enfin, c'est bien quand même un jeudi férié


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> fait pas le pont moi   m'enfin, c'est bien quand même un jeudi férié


 moi non plus je fais pas le pont


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

bon allez ce coup-ci je vais me coucher


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon allez ce coup-ci je vais me coucher


 Ouais aller c'est parti !!!!! Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


je t'ai mis un petit coup de boule pour la nuit, ça aide à dormir


----------



## yoffy (7 Novembre 2004)

Vous partez quand j'arrive!....avec mon sac à malices qui va se remplir dans quelques minutes!....surtout que la prochaine page doit normalement être grave!


----------



## Dedalus (7 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous, mais je suis encore démuni pour quelque temps


----------



## poildep (7 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Vous partez quand j'arrive!....avec mon sac à malices qui va se remplir dans quelques minutes!....surtout que la prochaine page doit normalement être grave!


 c'est déjà grâve qu'il y aie une prochaine page.


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà grâve qu'il y aie une prochaine page.



Pas mieux.


----------



## yoffy (8 Novembre 2004)

Ca y va quand même bien pour cette page 68+1!


----------



## yoffy (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon! Allez je vous raconte mon histoire(classique):....après avoir blouzé le videur, j'ai laissé la soeur du DJ épuisée(et heureuse) sur le canapé et vais commander un Gini....c'est fort le Gini?


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour les potos :love:


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2004)

:sleep: Jamais vous trouvez un autre jeu, les nioubes ? :sleep:


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

Il faut bien que jeunesse se passe...


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour bonjour, la tournée a commencé, plus que 4 points avant le carré vip, faut pas me laisser tomber 
Sinon, ça va ? petit week-end sympathique ? 
Allez on se motive pour cette petite semaine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Jamais vous trouvez un autre jeu, les nioubes ? :sleep:




tu propose quoi ?      :love: 


bonjour a tous et bonne journée !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple, qu'elle soit debout , allongé ou tete en bas ses lolos restent toujours
> a la meme place.......
> donc la prochaine fois qu'elle est en maillot et allongé en train de griller
> si ses sein ne tombent un petit peu sur les cotés , il sont faux !!!



Je confirme. et au toucher, ça fait balle en mousse un peu ferme... :mouais:


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Voili voilou... tournée terminée... j'ai pas suivi la liste, j'ai pioché au détour des 10 dernières pages de ce post... la soirée fut longue  et la sélection impulsive ! 
Allez, plus que 4 avant 750... ça coute pas grand chose un chticoo


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

merci nato, merci teo     

dis donc sacré coups la !!      :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :modo:  :modo:Pas de sex dans les Forums SVP!  :modo:  :modo:



Ah bon...?   
Ça va ruiner le fond de commerce de pas mal de posteurs...


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon...?
> Ça va ruiner le fond de commerce de pas mal de posteurs...



et dire que c'est le premier a en parler sur iChat


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon...?
> Ça va ruiner le fond de commerce de pas mal de posteurs...




mais ça économisera peut-être des fonds de pantalons


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci nato, merci teo
> 
> dis donc sacré coups la !!      :love:



ouaip !  ça fait du bien de pouvoir se reposer un peu, les deux dernières semaines à carburer au champ', ça commençait à me faire des migraines le matin !
C'est quoi les spécialités du Carré VIP ? Un truc doux le matin, pour bien commencer !
J'attend vos suggestions les habitués d'en haut


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et dire que c'est le premier a en parler sur iChat



Alors ma taupe naine... On se languit de son oiseau ?


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Bien, à qui je n'en ai pas donné encore. Là je suis un peut bloqué, c'est toujours la même réponse : "Vou devriez donner des...."  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

Allez, aboule le coup-de-boule


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Jamais vous trouvez un autre jeu, les nioubes ? :sleep:


Vi, çà poste, çà boule... tout çà pour faire comme les grands


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

Aié, j'ai fait ma tournée... :casse:

N'insistez pas, y a pas de rab' mais vous pouvez me bouler


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi, çà poste, çà boule... tout çà pour faire comme les grands


 Alors que le grand c'est moi


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Alors que le grand c'est moi


 Ouais mais tu sent le chien mouillé :sick:



  :love: :love:


----------



## monoeil (8 Novembre 2004)

les gens, comment ça va bien?


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Désolé le chargeur est vide, se sera pour la prochaine fois  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais tu sent le chien mouillé :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love:


Va falloir arreter de venir de me sentir les aisselles comme ca toi    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais tu sent le chien mouillé :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love:


 
Euh, le troll mouillé non ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Boarf laisse Gkat, tyout le monde n'a pas l'habitude de cotoyer tout un  tas d'animaux, ce qui fait passer l'odeur du troll mouillé pour l'odeur d'un chien mouillé


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Je suis désolé, le Troll des cavernes n'as pas de poils. donc ce n'est pas toi 


Demande au Gollum à Lorgnons, il te confirmeras


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Je ne vis pas dans une caverne, mais dans le bois de Phalompes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

bande de nazes!


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

Arretes, tu viens des cavernes... des caves... là ou l'on fais pousser les champignons verts de la M4K.....


Confonds pas troncs d'arbres et vieilles tuyauteries de chauffage crasseuses


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est vrai que maintenant que tu le dis .....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> bande de nazes!


are you talking to me ? putain aujourd'hui j'me prend pour De Niro


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

au fait je ne dis pas merci à ceux qui n'ont pas boulé en retour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> are you talking to me ? putain aujourd'hui j'me prend pour De Niro



Yes, I'm!


----------



## piro (8 Novembre 2004)

ma premiere tournee de la semaine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> ma premiere tournee de la semaine


 y'a moyen d'en profiter?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut Juste en Passant et merci à Piro !!!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Ben alors on me boule pas ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2004)

Arrrfffff ! Tigrou ! Merci pour le "Zebigthon" ...     :love: 
Mais ... comme je ne suis pas parti, il ne faut donc pas me faire revenir !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
Seul problème : je n'ai plus le temps de poster ...    ... juste le temps de venir vous saluer un petit coup et d'épuiser ma provision de coups de boule... :rateau: 
A bientôt bande de nases ...    :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors on me boule pas ???


 Ben non! 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff ! Tigrou ! Merci pour le "Zebigthon" ...    :love:
> Mais ... comme je ne suis pas parti, il ne faut donc pas me faire revenir !!!!! :rateau: :rateau:
> Seul problème : je n'ai plus le temps de poster ...   ... juste le temps de venir vous saluer un petit coup et d'épuiser ma provision de coups de boule... :rateau:
> A bientôt bande de nases ...   :love:


Gros poutoux mon Zebig


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff ! Tigrou ! Merci pour le "Zebigthon" ...     :love:
> Mais ... comme je ne suis pas parti, il ne faut donc pas me faire revenir !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> Seul problème : je n'ai plus le temps de poster ...    ... juste le temps de venir vous saluer un petit coup et d'épuiser ma provision de coups de boule... :rateau:
> A bientôt bande de nases ...    :love:



Salut TheBig, ça ferait presque plaisir de voir qu'on n'est pas le seul à être trop occupé pour raconter des conneries


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Gros poutoux mon Zebig



  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  ... à toi aussi mon bassou !!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff ! Tigrou ! Merci pour le "Zebigthon" ...    :love:
> Mais ... comme je ne suis pas parti, il ne faut donc pas me faire revenir !!!!! :rateau: :rateau:
> Seul problème : je n'ai plus le temps de poster ...   ... juste le temps de venir vous saluer un petit coup et d'épuiser ma provision de coups de boule... :rateau:
> A bientôt bande de nases ...   :love:


bon bah je dégage ma signature, à la condition que tu reviennes poster plus régulièrement : le forum à un gout pas frais si tu n'es pas là  . Comme quoi la fraicheur c'est pas une question d'âge  

ZEBIG Président !! Georges W Zebig, President of zi United States of MacG.

ouhlà faut que je me calme moi.

3.......2........................1.............................éjection du forum


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig, ça ferait presque plaisir de voir qu'on n'est pas le seul à être trop occupé pour raconter des conneries


Arf ! Salut Luc !!! content de te recroiser !!!!!   
Pour l'instant, je travaille à 80% de mon temps au pays des Niebelungen, entouré de blondes Sylphides à grosse tresse !!!!   :rateau:  :rateau: 
... j'ai déjà quelques "trucs" à vous raconter ... je garde ça au chaud !!!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff ! Tigrou ! Merci pour le "Zebigthon" ...     :love:
> Mais ... comme je ne suis pas parti, il ne faut donc pas me faire revenir !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:
> Seul problème : je n'ai plus le temps de poster ...    ... juste le temps de venir vous saluer un petit coup et d'épuiser ma provision de coups de boule... :rateau:
> A bientôt bande de nases ...    :love:



Salut zebig, tu nous manque! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai déjà quelques "trucs" à vous raconter ... je garde ça au chaud !!!!! :love:



oui tu nous raconte tout cela bientot
devant une cheminé      :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors on me boule pas ???


 Ben et moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben et moi ?




toi toi, il n'y a pas que toi a bouler !!!  

et puis la machine veut pas que je le fasse tous les jours


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

Allez y, je me me laisse faire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2004)

...petite anecdote en passant...
La semaine dernière, j'annonce à mes collègues allemands que je ne pourrais pas être chez eux le 11 novembre à cause du jour férié !!!
Leur question : euh ! qu'est-ce qu'on fête en Belgique le 11 novembre ??????
Ma réponse : ben l'Armistice de la "Grande Guerre" ....   
Leur question : la "Grande Guerre" ... c'est la première ou la deuxième ???  
Ma réponse : C'est ... la première que vous avez perdue, notamment !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 

ambiance : non pas "nuit et brouillard", mais "silence et gueule" !!!! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi toi, il n'y a pas que toi a bouler !!!
> 
> et puis la machine veut pas que je le fasse tous les jours


  C'était un message pour Bassou qui semble m'avoir oublié !  
  Ce qui n'est pas ton cas !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Allez y, je me me laisse faire




tu vas te faire des meches bleu?      

sa ira a merveille avec tes yeux !!   :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...petite anecdote en passant...
> La semaine dernière, j'annonce à mes collègues allemands que je ne pourrais pas être chez eux le 11 novembre à cause du jour férié !!!
> Leur question : euh ! qu'est-ce qu'on fête en Belgique le 11 novembre ??????
> Ma réponse : ben l'Armistice de la "Grande Guerre" ....
> ...


 [Mode Michel Denisot] Désolé ! [/Mode Michel Denisot]


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors on me boule pas ???



Et dire qu'il fait son pauvre malheureux, la queue et les aisselles humides (!), la truffe pendante et les yeux larmoyants, on aurait presque envie de le caresser !
Désolé Bass, je peux pas te bouler toutes les 3 heures !   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

Au fait, merci aux coup-de-bouleurs qui m'envoient gravir l'Olympe


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Salut Luc !!! content de te recroiser !!!!!
> Pour l'instant, je travaille à 80% de mon temps au pays des Niebelungen, entouré de blondes Sylphides à grosse tresse !!!!   :rateau:  :rateau:
> ... j'ai déjà quelques "trucs" à vous raconter ... je garde ça au chaud !!!!! :love:



Moi aussi, les bondes sylphides, ça me file un gros stress


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu vas te faire des meches bleu?
> 
> sa ira a merveille avec tes yeux !!   :rateau:



Est-ce bien raisonnable?


----------



## elektroseb (8 Novembre 2004)

tout le monde 

Je décalle mon heure de boulage... trop fatiguant de bouler la nuit


----------



## FANREM (8 Novembre 2004)

Une nouvelle histoire de blondes ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle histoire de blondes ?




haa !!!! 

ça c'est pas moi, pour le moment je reste rouquine !!!


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

brunes, blondes, rousses de tous poils et de tous pays... bonjour à toutes  

salut les mecs


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour aussi à toutes les adeptes du rasoir, de la cire chaude ou de l'épilateur


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Novembre 2004)

Tournee de coud'boules terminee  Merci et a demain :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

merci bien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde!Je viens de bouler deux trois personnes histoire de dire


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> merci bien


Ben merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

eh les mecs (et les filles) encore 7 points...


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tournee de coud'boules terminee  Merci et a demain :love:



_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._ 

 :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Toujours rien dans ma besace aujourd'hui, j'ai pourtant boulé pas mal de monde...


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

Salut, c'est moi  

Comment ca va ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh les mecs (et les filles) encore 7 points...


Euh, pour quoi faire ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Salut, c'est moi
> 
> Comment ca va ?


Bien, et toi Greg ? tu viens te faire bouler ?


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bien, et toi Greg ? tu viens te faire bouler ?



En rouge... j'lai méchante la..................................


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> En rouge... j'lai méchante la..................................


 ca y est? c'est parti pour les boules rouges?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> En rouge... j'lai méchante la..................................


 
Rhôôô, qui a osé  ?


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien dans ma besace aujourd'hui, j'ai pourtant boulé pas mal de monde...




"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head."


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

Désolé, ça va lentement pour les retours...
 Deux petits tours et puis s'en va...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Enfin ! merci à Juste en passant, Fabienr, Dj_Fox, Piro, Jean-Claude Vandamme, MacAïoli, Zebig (un gros bisous ma poule) et tout les autres.  

P.S. : je ne paie plus la bouteille mais je boule toujours à 2 points : nioubie un jour....


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, qui a osé  ?



C'est un suisse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Toujours rien dans ma besace aujourd'hui, j'ai pourtant boulé pas mal de monde...




sur ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head."


 Je sais, je sais, c'est les petits bouleurs (dont je fais partie) qui ont tendance à oublier les petits bouleurs. Je comprends bien pourquoi et j'ai tendance à faire la mm chose mais bon... 
Allez les garsfaut faire un effort si on veut rattraper les gros!!!    
Nioubies power!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur ?


 Sur! 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur ?


 Oups, j'avais pas vu! mea culpa Roberta...


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2004)

J'adresse un salut tout plein d'admiration à tous ceux qui m'ont boulé, vu qu'il y en a plein aujourd'hui, admiration d'autant plus méritée qu'il s'agit, je le répète une fois encore d'un acte totalement gratuit   

Comme je l'ai dit à maintes reprises, mon sens des nuances m'a conduit dès l'instauration de la machine infernale à me poser des questions métaphysiques sur la façon dont j'enverrais des coups de boule. Malheureusement ma réflexion, une fois encore, n'a abouti à rien : ne pouvant me décider à choisir de bouler Alfred plutôt qu'Onésime ou Gertrude plutôt que Cunégonde de peur de nager d'une injustice à l'autre tous les jours que macGé fait, j'ai décidé de rester un contemplatif du coup de boule et de garder mes mains dans les poches.

Et donc, je ne boule point. N'en prenez pas ombrage, le coeur y est mais j'aurai trop d'états d'âme à peser le pour et le contre, l'ulcère à l'estomac me guetterait et comme je tiens à m'empiffrer encore de cassoulet etc....


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

Le don d'un coup de boule n'est jamais la pour reclamer en retour cher Luc G  :ze:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> C'est un suisse !!!



T'as pas trouvé gkat ??? Et les autres ??

Si vous avez trouvé, je vous invite tous à lui rendre la monnaie de ca pièce


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'adresse un salut tout plein d'admiration à tous ceux qui m'ont boulé, vu qu'il y en a plein aujourd'hui, admiration d'autant plus méritée qu'il s'agit, je le répète une fois encore d'un acte totalement gratuit
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit à maintes reprises, mon sens des nuances m'a conduit dès l'instauration de la machine infernale à me poser des questions métaphysiques sur la façon dont j'enverrais des coups de boule. Malheureusement ma réflexion, une fois encore, n'a abouti à rien : ne pouvant me décider à choisir de bouler Alfred plutôt qu'Onésime ou Gertrude plutôt que Cunégonde de peur de nager d'une injustice à l'autre tous les jours que macGé fait, j'ai décidé de rester un contemplatif du coup de boule et de garder mes mains dans les poches.
> 
> Et donc, je ne boule point. N'en prenez pas ombrage, le coeur y est mais j'aurai trop d'états d'âme à peser le pour et le contre, l'ulcère à l'estomac me guetterait et comme je tiens à m'empiffrer encore de cassoulet etc....


 
 C'est toujours un plaisir de te bouler, Luc !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas trouvé gkat ??? Et les autres ??
> 
> Si vous avez trouvé, je vous invite tous à lui rendre la monnaie de ca pièce


Déjà, si tu nous indiquais le post en question, on pourrait aller voir et éventuellement juger du bien-fondé du coup-de-boule rouge... paske tu te plains, mais si çà se trouve, il était mérité  

Bon, allez, sans déc : qui c'est ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

je suis preneur si il en reste


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur si il en reste




Bin non. Il n'en reste plus.

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Et puis avant de réclammer, donne...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur si il en reste


Euh, pareil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur si il en reste



decoince la machine
elle veut pas que je te boule      :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, si tu nous indiquais le post en question, on pourrait aller voir et éventuellement juger du bien-fondé du coup-de-boule rouge... paske tu te plains, mais si çà se trouve, il était mérité
> 
> Bon, allez, sans déc : qui c'est ? :hein:



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=26474 

Sinon je prend aussi les coup de boule


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je prend aussi les coup de boule



je peu pas, je suis punie


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas, je suis puni*e*



Ma pauvre


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2004)

merde pu de credit alors que j'en ai donné 2 seulement :mouais:

Mackie ca sera demain alors


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas, je suis punie




Qui peut le peu, peut le moins....


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas, je suis punie


 Qu'est-ce que t'as encore été faire, grande folle ?  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=26474


Et çà aurait pu être pire qu'un coup-de-boule rouge : t'aurais pu être banni ! 



			
				gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je prend aussi les coup de boule


Je t'ai boulé à 7pts Greg ce matin... alors de quoi tu te plains ?


----------



## dool (8 Novembre 2004)

je passe juste dire bonjour a papy Gkat car je le vois plus au cafe d'en bas


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci de passer Dool : pour la peine, t'es en première ligne pour la distribution de coups-de-boule demain :casse: :love: 

Plus de Café des sports à cause d'un firewall récalcitrant  et puis, faut dire qu'un énergumène n'a pas été fichu de faire marcher son bouncer depuis bien longtemps


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

de lundi


----------



## FANREM (8 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oups, j'avais pas vu! mea culpa Roberta...



Regarde ton tableau, je ne t'ai pas oublié non plus


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

je fais que passer mais oubliez pas les coups


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je fais que passer mais oubliez pas les coups




Désolé mais il n'y a que moi qui ne fait que passer....


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je fais que passer mais oubliez pas les coups



Pas mieux


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

C'est la surprise du lundi ! J'ai reçu encore une fois la Lumière: entouré par Ses Archanges du Jour, TheBig au Pays des Sylphides m'a boulé comme il y a 15 jours ! J'en ai encore les yeux qui papillonent encore de joie et d'allégresse !
La liste en prend un coup dans la figure, le Chef et ses Archanges vont faire dévisser tout le monde déjà prévu dans les hauteurs du tablo xl... s'il y a des déçus je ne suis pas responsable ! 
Merci encore à tous et toutes ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est la surprise du lundi ! J'ai reçu encore une fois la Lumière: entouré par Ses Archanges du Jour, TheBig au Pays des Sylphides m'a boulé.... s'il y a des déçus je ne suis pas responsable !




moi je ne suis pas deçue


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

z'avez vu mon chat ???
Boulez Tibomong4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elektroseb (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> z'avez vu mon chat ???
> Boulez Tibomong4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Rooo, il est chouette!

Bravo Tibo


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> z'avez vu mon chat ???
> Boulez Tibomong4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 J'veux bien, mais il faut qu'il vienne


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'veux bien, mais il faut qu'il vienne



depuis quand tu flood juste ici?Vu que tu floods partout tu le trouveras non?  :rateau:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand tu flood juste ici?Vu que tu floods partout tu le trouveras non?  :rateau:


1 point pour Fox


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 1 point pour Fox



1 coup de boule aussi?  :rateau:


----------



## touba (8 Novembre 2004)

bon j'ai rêglé mes comptes...

a+


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 1 coup de boule aussi?  :rateau:


j'ai bien essayé, mais la machine veut pas, elle dit que je t'en donne trop à toi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir      :love:


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

coucou Robertav


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:
  Y en a qui filent des coups comme ça, mine de rien, sans s'annoncer....
  :mouais:

  N'est-ce pas touba ?


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

ah bon


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

Là, j'ai rendu autant de coups que j'ai pu...
 Que ça ne vous empêche pas d'en profiter lâchement pendant que je recharge !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

tcho les punks


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

j'ai encore quelques gros coup en réserve... à bon entendeur :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore quelques gros coup en réserve... à bon entendeur :mouais:


j'ai entendu


----------



## semac (8 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu


t'as l'oreille qui bourdonne la non, parce que j'ai un peu ripé en frappant :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

vous n'êtes qu'une bande de minus.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir      :love:



gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna gna 
    :


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vous n'êtes qu'une bande de minus.


manque une majusculE.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

certes...

mais zencore jeune tendron ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Tournée + demande


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> certes...
> 
> mais zencore jeune tendron ?


c'est pas joli joli le ctrl-c ctrl-v


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Les gnagnateries non plus c'est pas trés joli.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2004)

comme un tétard dns une flaque qui s'asèche ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Comme un nase qui cherche des amis ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir      :love:



 :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2004)

les bouleurs !!!! Petite distrib'


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand tu flood juste ici?Vu que tu floods partout tu le trouveras non?  :rateau:



Ce soir j'ai pas trop envie de sortir


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

Vas-y envoie ta purée, j'viens juste de t'en mettre un gros  :casse:


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

bon qui n'en beuh... veut pardon


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

A y'est j'ai trouvé Tibo mais  

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

ooooooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est ma tournée mais vite car j'ai pas toute la soirée.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> bon qui n'en beuh... veut pardon


  

dis il marche pas ton site en signature  c'est normal ou bien ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma tournée mais vite car j'ai pas toute la soirée.


 vite fait ok, mais si c'est bien fait seulement


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> ooooooouuuuuuiiiiiiiiii




y veut pas faut que j'en donne a d'autres  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

je peux pas te bouller globalcutte la machine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> y veut pas faut que j'en donne a d'autres  :rose:



complètement incroyable
enfin si je te crois


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Stargazer (8 Novembre 2004)

Tournée effectuée ...   

la bergère a le couvre-chef ôtée ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

moi je peux bouler personne non plius
ils ont tout bloqué ??


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

et une tournée de faite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et une tournée de faite !



tu déconnes la ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et une tournée de faite !


 Tu tournes à quoi ?


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> tu déconnes la ?



je donne pas aux nioub a 1 point


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

Tiens petite bergère :casse: :rose:


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et çà aurait pu être pire qu'un coup-de-boule rouge : t'aurais pu être banni !



Ca m'aurait bien fait rire ca.... banni pour rien...........


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je donne pas aux nioub a 1 point


 Euh j'suis à 12 
Comment t'as fais pour être à 13 toi ?  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'aurait bien fait rire ca.... banni pour rien...........


C'est super marrant en effet, j'adorais ça moi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je donne pas aux nioub a 1 point



Et a 4?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

Distribe finie pour aujourd'hui


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'suis à 12
> Comment t'as fais pour être à 13 toi ?  :rose:



pffff et moi je bouge tjr pas... j'suis tjr a 3


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est super marrant en effet, j'adorais ça moi...



Je peux faire quelque chose?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Ben écoute, tu tombes bien, j'ai rien fait !!!

Allez fais toi plaisir, aprés faudra juste expliquer...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire quelque chose?


 Oh oui, coud'boule moi :love:


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben écoute, tu tombes bien, j'ai rien fait !!!
> 
> Allez fais toi plaisir, aprés faudra juste expliquer...



Il ne suffit plus de faire, une simple demande suffit   


PS Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.    :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

rien compris... comme d'hab...

Bon signe à priori.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

bah la prochaine fois alors :rose:

Moi c'est pareil


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> rien compris... comme d'hab...
> 
> Bon signe à priori.




J'eus cru que tu avais le syndrome de l'autoban, et comme un vil moustachu, que je pouvais t'aider dans cette besogne


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Non, non il n'est pas question de ça, à priori, personne ici ne peut m'aider, en rien.


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non il n'est pas question de ça, à priori, personne ici ne peut m'aider, en rien.


 à PRIORI ?  Au bout de combien de temps diras-tu "à posteriori" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Tu seras parti je pense !!


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, non il n'est pas question de ça, à priori, personne ici ne peut m'aider, en rien.



Un p'tit coup de boule pour t'aider ne fait pas de mal


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

Ici, vu la formule, je ne peux avoir que des "à priori" et c'est trés bien comme ça.

Sinon on est déçu souvent...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit coup de boule pour t'aider ne fait pas de mal


Tu veux plus me bannir ??????????????


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras parti je pense !!


 sans doute. Je me lasse apparemment plus vite que toi de l'inutile.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

Je poste juste pour que vous oubliez pas le plus important : me bouler


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux plus me bannir ??????????????



Bah si je veux bien mais uniquement avec ton consentement, je ne force personne!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sans doute. Je me lasse apparemment plus vite que toi de l'inutile.


Sur...

Bon, ben moi je crois que tout le monde est servi, je vais aller dormir....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah si je veux bien mais uniquement avec ton consentement, je ne force personne!


Nan, j'aime pas ça en fait...


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je poste juste pour que vous oubliez pas le plus important : me bouler





 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:

Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.



J'ai compris , je sors !


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

allez, c'est parti, hips


----------



## yoffy (8 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux bouler personne non plius
> ils ont tout bloqué ??


Tu es sûr(e)?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit a tous     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a tous     :love:



Bonne nuit


----------



## teo (8 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit les petits, bonne nuit Pimprenelle, Bonne nuit Nicolas


----------



## Blytz (8 Novembre 2004)

soir tout le monde


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Novembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon temps d'utiliser mon quota du jour, mais commençons par ceux à qui j'en dois.
De suite!

A.


----------



## Franswa (8 Novembre 2004)

Bah alors on donne plus de coup de boule à Franswéééééé ???


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben ça s'épuise trop vite des points en fait...
Allez bonne nuit à tous!

A.


----------



## chagregel (8 Novembre 2004)

Bon aller je suis presque à 4, encore un petit effort!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Franswa (9 Novembre 2004)

Distrib' terminé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Distrib' terminé



c'est vrai, il est bien ce petit gars il faut le bouler mais moi je peux plus alors a demain


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Novembre 2004)

Yeah !
I've done my job ! 
A vous, now !


----------



## Dedalus (9 Novembre 2004)

Suis venu voir si je pouvais en rendre mais pas mèche   En revanche, moi je progresse c'est pô juste. À demain bonsoir


----------



## chagregel (9 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un me fait un petit topo sur les catégories et les forces?


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un me fait un petit topo sur les catégories et les forces?


[Je commence ma tournée...]
Pour les forces, ça a l'air scientifique mais finalement pas tant que ça. il y a pas mal de vieux posts qui trainent qui en traitent, mais trop de pages et digressions pour être instructif ! Il y a aussi la poudre de perlimpinpin de Benjamin aussi qui modère pour éviter qu'on atteigne le dernier niveau trop vite.
Fais une recherche sur le forum et tu trouveras.
J'ai commencé à m'amuser aux boolage en juillet-aout, je me souviens plus à combien de force, 3 il me semble. Je fête mes 4 ans sur macGe le 14 de ce mois, ça fait que j'étais plus attractif plus vite en retour de boule (ancienneté). Avec mes 2000 posts (j'ai honte, j'ai posté à mort ces 6 derniers mois et pas dans les forums techniques.... niarrrk niaaarrkk, à l'inverse d'avant ), je suis passé à 5 de force (j'imagine les flooders prof.). Mais la Force est obscure... et c'est pas trop simple, vaut mieux pas essayer de comprendre. De toute façon, ça sert pas rien une fois sorti de la rigolade.

Pour les catégories, j'ai ce qui suit, mais ça a pu changer depuis... la semaine dernière.
En 10 jours je suis passé de 493 points à 797, ça fait un bond c'est sur (Et c'est pas une raison pour vous arrêter ! )
Pour ma part, j'ai une liste dans un fichier xl et les bouleurs ont tot ou tard du retour, faut panacher les banquettes et les demi-dieux, les banquettes pour la base et pas se retrouver sans un seul point un jour (moral) et les grosses huiles (pour monter plus vite). Mais c'est ch*** à faire, bien 20 mn tout les jours, sans compter les surprises et les avalanches (hier, monstrueux,  :love:  je vais devoir tout décaler sur 3 jours pour rendre à tout le monde )
_______________________________
En-dessous de 0 : Tu es refusé par le videur. 
De 0 à 25 points : Tu peux rentrer, mais pas en tennis. 
De 26 à 50 points : Tu connais la soeur du cousin du DJ. 
De 51 à 100 points : Tu attends seul sur la banquette. 
De 101 à 150 points : tu t'approches du bar et tu commandes un gini. 
De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor. 
De 201 à 300 points : Tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo. 
De 301 à 500 points : Tu es un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ. 
De 501 à 750 points : Tu ne paies plus ta bouteille de champ'. 
De 751 à 1000 points : Tu entres au carré VIP de MacGeneration. 
De 1001 à 1250 points : Tu organises les soirées VIP MacGeneration. 
De 1251 à 1500 points : Tu représentes MacGeneration à Ibiza. 
De 1501 à 1750 points : Tu mixes pour MacGeneration au Pacha. 
De 1751 à 2000 points : Tu vas entrer à l'Olympe de MacGeneration. 
De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de MacGeneration. 
De 2251 à 2500 points : Tu entres au cab en chlapettes. 
De 2501 à 3000 points : The world is yours ! 
De 2001 à 2250 points : Tu es entré à l'Olympe de Macgé
De 2251 à 2500 points :tu entres au cab en chlapettes
2500 et + : the world is yours !
_______________________________


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

'taing me suis fais massacrer hier soir, attention au retour de pédal de la vengeance  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

c'est jour de don aujourd'hui... kinenveut?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'taing me suis fais massacrer hier soir




avec le fouet?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec le fouet?


toi tu sais parler au moustachu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'taing me suis fais massacrer hier soir, attention au retour de pédal de la vengeance  :rateau:


 :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:
:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:
Aïeu! ça fait mal.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu sais parler au moustachu




oui , j'ai un bon prof !!!


----------



## FANREM (9 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> c'est jour de don aujourd'hui... kinenveut?



Le denier du cul   te


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'taing me suis fais massacrer hier soir, attention au retour de pédal de la vengeance :rateau:


Ah ouais, petit retour de pédale alors... rien senti


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2004)

Pfff, çà devient péniiiiiiiible : il est de plus en plus difficile de bouler qq'un de ce topic  
---
Vais faire comme SM : aller bouler dans les forums techniques :casse:  

Il me reste 2 ou 3 coups à distribuer... des volontaires ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, çà devient péniiiiiiiible : il est de plus en plus difficile de bouler qq'un de ce topic
> ---
> Vais faire comme SM : aller bouler dans les forums techniques :casse:
> 
> Il me reste 2 ou 3 coups à distribuer... des volontaires ?


 T'as essayé sur moi?  je suppose que oui... 
Bonne idée de SM, je vais peut-être faire pareil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Le denier du cul   te


 bah ça veut pas


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

qui n'en veut?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

aaaaarrrrrrr oooooooouuuuuuuiiiiiiiii !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> aaaaarrrrrrr oooooooouuuuuuuiiiiiiiii !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

bonjour     :love: 

2 tetes on eté benie
je recherche d'autre en attendant que machine finit son café


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> aaaaarrrrrrr oooooooouuuuuuuiiiiiiiii !!!!!



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à - anonyme -.


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

Bijour world !!!

Bon... encore 4 heures et je distrib qqe coup de boule


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

distrib du matin terminée.
J'attends...


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

A quoi ça sert d'attendre ??? :casse:


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci au Trooper qui est tjs apprécié quand il passe dessus (fan de Darth Vador levez-vous !).
Fin de tournée terminée, j'estropierai le gKatarn demain...


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

Vas y pas trop fort Teo... A son age, on accuse asser mal le coup


----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2004)

Plus que 11 ! Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

petite tournée effectuée
Dois-je attendre Dieu pour me le rendre?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je attendre Dieu pour me le rendre?


Mister Dieu Troll souperstar est demandé pour étudier le cas de TNK


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Youhouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

si vraiment vous insistez, je veux bien recevoir des vieux coudbouls dans la tronche


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> A quoi ça sert d'attendre ??? :casse:



ben à changer de statut dans la journée. me manque que 60 points, c'est jouable.
Donc ceux qui ont des coups de boules qui trainent et qui ne savent pas quoi en faire...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> petite tournée effectuée
> Dois-je attendre Dieu pour me le rendre?





non , je vais te bouler des que je peux 


j'ai besoin de me defouler : je me suis prise la tete avec une serveuse  d'un resto !!!!   


fiston et son copain ont etrénné les new gants sur.....la pancarte du menu du jour !!


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Ca, c'est fait... 

Y m'en reste deux en stock... les intéressés, manifestez-vous !


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

me manque 7 pts a moi


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben à changer de statut dans la journée. me manque que 60 points, c'est jouable.
> Donc ceux qui ont des coups de boules qui trainent et qui ne savent pas quoi en faire...



Voudrais bien... mais la macchina elle veut paaaaaas  :hein: 
Une prochaine fois peut-être... :love:


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> me manque 7 pts a moi



Non, trois


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

nan 7 
C'etait apres ton passage


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

'tain :casse: je viens d'en prendre :casse: plein la :casse: ...


merci, mais si vous croyez m'achever, je suis toujours debout   

("Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.")


----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci bass et TNK, mais je suis comme le cosmos, là... à 1999


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Arghhhhh... zut, loupé !

Mais je reviendrai, ne crois pas t'en tirer à si bon compte


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas parce que je peux pas encore rendre les coups que vous ne pouvez pas en profiter !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

*avis au peuple*

il me manque 22 coups et a moi ibiza !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *avis au peuple*
> 
> il me manque 22 coups et a moi ibiza !!!!




on peut te bouler même si on a pas beaucoup de points discos ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Coucou    :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Il me manque encore beaucoup de boules ..... et bill pour compléter pa collection


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston et son copain ont etrénné les new gants sur.....la pancarte du menu du jour !!


QUe c'est ringard d'écrire un menu à la craie, alors que sur un écran 30 pouces connecté à un 2x2.5 ça serait tellement plus branché. Suffirait simplement d'ajuster les prix de la carte pour amortir le matos :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> QUe c'est ringard d'écrire un menu à la craie, alors que sur un écran 30 pouces connecté à un 2x2.5 ça serait tellement plus branché. Suffirait simplement d'ajuster les prix de la carte pour amortir le matos :affraid:



oui, sans oublier une carte graphique 512 mo et une carte son a 3000 euros


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> QUe c'est ringard d'écrire un menu à la craie, alors que sur un écran 30 pouces connecté à un 2x2.5 ça serait tellement plus branché. Suffirait simplement d'ajuster les prix de la carte pour amortir le matos :affraid:




promis, un de ce 4 je vais lui dire.....en attendant je change de trottoir !!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

Pfffff j'peux tjr pas boulé !! on attend.... mais je peux tjr recevoir des coups de boule


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

moi je peux bouler  qui en veut


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Vas y pas trop fort Teo... A son age, on accuse asser mal le coup



Baaah le Trooper, il est fort ! il encaisse bien ! la preuve c'est qu'il y revient ! Moi j'l'aime bien le chtitrooper, avec un avatar comme ça... on peut que l'apprécier 

Sinon, merci et encore merci aux booleurs fous ! Ca fait mal mais ça passe toujours ! je note tout ça... je me vengerai je vous dis !


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut tlm   

Boulez en douceur. J'ai mal au crâne.

Peut-être en soignant le mal par le mal, ça devrait aller mieux, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

j'en veux.... je peux plus tenir.....


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

moi aussi j'en veux, mais j'en donne d'abord


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Salut tlm
> 
> Boulez en douceur. J'ai mal au crâne.



la machine a la grippe
je peux te refile un aspro en attendant


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

j'ai toujours rien à distribuer


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la machine a la grippe
> je peux te refile un aspro en attendant


je peux même pas te bouler pour te soutenir


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

A tous ceux qui ne m'ont pas boulé, je vous donne une opportunité supplémentaire d'accomplir le geste qui vous ouvrira grand les portes du ......

euh.....  :mouais: 

oui, du quoi tiens au fait   

Bon. Ce n'est pas si grave, boulez et vous verrez bien après....


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2004)

Allez, qui me boule pour faciliter ma digestion ?


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

boulé tous les 2


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

un p'tit café ?


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit café ?


une larmiche de lait et un sucre s'il te plaît


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Noir pour moi, merci :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit café ?




oui !!!!!!!!!

avec une sucrette...j'en ai plus    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

seulement 4 petits coups et déjà: z'avez distribué trop de gna,gna,gna... :casse: 
merci des votres!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon je retourne en cours merci oupsy  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

Et voilà 
bon aprém à tous


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà
> bon aprém à tous


  j'ai trop boulé, dès que je peux je t'en met un petit


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour
    :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

salut ma couille au lit


----------



## Goulven (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà
> bon aprém à tous


merci... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

c'est pas le moment de dormir !!!!!   

encore 16 coups et a moi ibiza !!   

personne ne veut me voir en bikini?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Novembre 2004)

Coud'boule Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> salut ma couille au lit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coud'boule Powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


 Ah oui?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Coud'flood powaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Novembre 2004)

cela dit, maintenant que j'ai distribue, je veux bien recevoir...    :rateau: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Demain, demain... 

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me rendre compte que lorsque l'on veut mettre un coup de boule à une personne, voici ce que l'on peu lire....

" Vos commentaires sur ce message (*n'abusez pas de cette fonction !*"


----------



## touba (9 Novembre 2004)

ah ouais ?
et qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé le 29/05/2004 à 12h44 ???

bah quoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte que lorsque l'on veut mettre un coup de boule à une personne, voici ce que l'on peu lire....
> 
> " Vos commentaires sur ce message (*n'abusez pas de cette fonction !*"


 Racontez, racontez!


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> cela dit, maintenant que j'ai distribue, je veux bien recevoir...    :rateau: :love:




on verra dès que je peu


----------



## monoeil (9 Novembre 2004)

Voilà ma participation sur le ring effectuée. J'ai bien rendu (mais pas fini), plus quelques nouveautés puisque j'en veux à tout le monde


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Coud'flood powaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le moment de dormir !!!!!
> 
> encore 16 coups et a moi ibiza !!



Trop forte cette Robertav, ça fait longtemps que je me suis pris le pied dans le tapis rouge... :rateau:  j'arrive à peine à souffler dans le Carré VIP    et à me remettre qu'elle a déjà tout organisé et m'attend même pas pour s'envoler... :hein:  je me sens vieux tout d'un coup !   
bonne route Robertav et à toi les nuits blanches


----------



## route (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## route (9 Novembre 2004)

je peux entrer en tennis ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

LUMAÏ en bleu


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

route a dit:
			
		

> je peux entrer en tennis ?



ouh un tout chtibébé... faut pas lui faire peur ! (je vais éditer ma photo d'Ibiza )...

- Bonjour ! Comment tu t'appelles ? [voix de Jaques Martin]. Et qu'est-ce que tu vas nous chanter (faites attention il boule gris...) ?
 

Nan, j'arrête de dire des bêtises.. Bienvenu !

Je te met en liste de boulage pour demain si t'es un bon gars !


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> LUMAÏ en bleu



ben y'a Chapi et Chapo... un est bleu l'autre est rouge mais c'est pas les mêmes...


----------



## route (9 Novembre 2004)

je crois que vous vous trompez de personnage


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon, là, je crois que je suis à jour...
  Inscrivez-vous dès maintenant en attendant que j'ai rechargé !


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

route a dit:
			
		

> je crois que vous vous trompez de personnage


Il a pris un coup de vieux le SM avec sa journée de bannissement de macgé


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là, je crois que je suis à jour...
> Inscrivez-vous dès maintenant en attendant que j'ai rechargé !


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2004)

route a dit:
			
		

> je crois que vous vous trompez de personnage



Mais... c'est le cousin afghan de Supermoquette ??? :love: :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>



Tout pareil


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil


 consonne


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> consonne


 Le compte est bon


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

route a dit:
			
		

> je crois que vous vous trompez de personnage



moi je dis que ce petit nouveau a tout compris et donc un grand avenir devant lui ! ça mérite quelque chose de nous faire découvrir la famille à SM...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Trop forte cette Robertav, ça fait longtemps que je me suis pris le pied dans le tapis rouge... :rateau:  j'arrive à peine à souffler dans le Carré VIP    et à me remettre qu'elle a déjà tout organisé et m'attend même pas pour s'envoler... :hein:  je me sens vieux tout d'un coup !
> bonne route Robertav et à toi les nuits blanches




est que c'est ma faute si tu te fais casanier?

en plus j'ai su que tu n'es plus libre ..alors


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

Et hop, tourné terminé 

Dommage j'peux pas encore mettre mon coup de boule rouge !!!


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Quand je dis inscrivez-vous, je veux dire en me boulant !


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est ma faute si tu te fais casanier?
> 
> en plus j'ai su que tu n'es plus libre ..alors




C'est vrai, une grande histoire d'amour qui en restera à l'amitié !  

Edit: pas trop libre non plus de ton côté, mais Ibiza t'appelle ! go go go


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis inscrivez-vous, je veux dire en me boulant !




"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

C'est l'intention qui compte, c'est ça?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> C'est l'intention qui compte, c'est ça?




Pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

zuuuuuuu

encore un petit effort

il m'en manque 9 !!!      :love:


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Un "tiens, prends ça" vaut mieux que deux "je vais t'en mettre une" !!


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quand je dis inscrivez-vous, je veux dire en me boulant !


Vous devriez.....  
Désolé


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuuuu
> 
> encore un petit effort
> 
> il m'en manque 9 !!!      :love:



la machine me dit:
"il n'est plus possible pour quiconque de bouler robertav car elle doit rester en rade avec ses 9 points pendant 36 mois, par contre, boulez yvos en priorité qui est vraiment à la rue" 
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuuuu
> 
> encore un petit effort
> 
> il m'en manque 9 !!!      :love:



Non six


----------



## monoeil (9 Novembre 2004)

Dites donc, y en a qui ont la gachette facile aujourd'hui. On m'a déjà rendu  

Enfin, un peu ! Merci ça fait bien mal, surtout que ça me gave de faire la bise au DJ en payant mon champ tout le temps


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Non six



ouais ba moi c'est toujours 18


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

Moi il m'en manque tout plein


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Novembre 2004)

gjouvenat a dit:
			
		

> Moi il m'en manque tout plein




Yes, me too !  
Il faut en plus que j'attende 'til midnight !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, une grande histoire d'amour qui en restera à l'amitié !
> 
> Edit: pas trop libre non plus de ton côté, mais Ibiza t'appelle ! go go go





mais tu vas te taire un peu ?   
la discretion dis donc !!!    

gaffe ou je vais tout raconter moi a l'amour de ta vie     :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, une question.

Etant donné que je boule 6 fois par jour, hormis de rares énergumènes qui ne rendent aucun cdb, je devrais avoir en retour un nombre sensiblement égal, non ?

Or, [Roberto V. on] _"je ne demande rien...."_ [/ Roberto V. off], mais je m'interpelle sur la non-réciprocité, commutativité, appelez cela comme bon vous semble.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Non six



exact, tu sais bien calculer........merci  :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Novembre 2004)

jte met dans ma prochaine tournée  mais faut attendre demain


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir mes ecouteurs de remplacement pour mes ecouteurs d'ipod qui se sont pété hier!! c'est super rapide je suis content!

Awoui et aussi boulez moi


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

la prochaine fois qu'ils petent, tes écouteurs, fais moi signe, j'en ai en rab"


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question.
> 
> Etant donné que je boule 6 fois par jour, hormis de rares énergumènes qui ne rendent aucun cdb, je devrais avoir en retour un nombre sensiblement égal, non ?
> 
> Or, [Roberto V. on] _"je ne demande rien...."_ [/ Roberto V. off], mais je m'interpelle sur la non-réciprocité, commutativité, appelez cela comme bon vous semble.....



c'est mathématique, laisse tomber 
   :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question.
> 
> Etant donné que je boule 6 fois par jour, hormis de rares énergumènes qui ne rendent aucun cdb, je devrais avoir en retour un nombre sensiblement égal, non ?
> 
> Or, [Roberto V. on] _"je ne demande rien...."_ [/ Roberto V. off], mais je m'interpelle sur la non-réciprocité, commutativité, appelez cela comme bon vous semble.....



Ouais le pb c'est que ça se dilue aussi entre les xxxx membres de macgé...
et puis y'a ceussse qui font des listes et ceusse qui disent que ! on oublie avec une liste alors sans...
Et puis y'a des jours avec et des jours sans comme disait l'autre !

PS: sorry Robertav, tu as raison, soyons discrets !
Par exemple, vivons caché dans une grotte à Ibiza !  dès mon arrivée je t'appelle !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais ba moi c'est toujours 18


Désolé pas possible


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois qu'ils petent, tes écouteurs, fais moi signe, j'en ai en rab"



et tu les refiles gratuit comme le SAV apple?  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et tu les refiles gratuit comme le SAV apple?  :rateau:



18 coudbouls me suffiront


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question.
> 
> Etant donné que je boule 6 fois par jour, hormis de rares énergumènes qui ne rendent aucun cdb, je devrais avoir en retour un nombre sensiblement égal, non ?
> 
> Or, [Roberto V. on] _"je ne demande rien...."_ [/ Roberto V. off], mais je m'interpelle sur la non-réciprocité, commutativité, appelez cela comme bon vous semble.....


Ah, toi aussi tu te poses ce genre de questions métaphysiques?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

holalaaa m'en suis pris plein le minois, merci les zamisMies!! :love:  :love:
et p'tet @ un 2 C 4 !!


----------



## monoeil (9 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toi aussi tu te poses ce genre de questions métaphysiques?


Coups de boule dépendent des lois du physique :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> PS: sorry Robertav, tu as raison, soyons discrets !
> Par exemple, vivons caché dans une grotte à Ibiza !  dès mon arrivée je t'appelle !





haaaa non, je me fait trop vieille pour le menage a trois !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 18 coudbouls me suffiront



on peut lancer un biz d'écouteurs si ca te dit  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2004)

en fait, si on poste pas ici, on a aucune chance de se faire coudbouler


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Novembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> holalaaa m'en suis pris plein le minois, merci les zamisMies!! :love:  :love:
> et p'tet @ un 2 C 4 !!




Lucky kitty cat !   :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaa non, je me fait trop vieille pour le menage a trois !!!



pourtant, faire le ménage à trois, c'est quand même ouachement moins fatiguant


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, faire le ménage à trois, c'est quand même ouachement moins fatiguant


Ouais surtout quand on est le quatrième


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait, si on poste pas ici, on a aucune chance de se faire coudbouler


Ben ouai 

Sympa l'avatar cartoon chlapettes


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait, si on poste pas ici, on a aucune chance de se faire coudbouler



d'ailleurs, poster ici n'est pas une garantie non plus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, poster ici n'est pas une garantie non plus





voila une science exacte !!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila une science exacte !!!




Exactly my dear Weston !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Exactly my dear Weston !




non les weston sont a   Amok

moi je prefere le church's si deja !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2004)

2 coups de boules dans la journée... Pas top


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 2 coups de boules dans la journée... Pas top


 Moi, un seul par Krstv que je remercie et qui est en tête de liste pour la prochaine tournée !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (9 Novembre 2004)

Ouais ! Ayé ! Ouf, je fais une pause, là...
Merci à tous les bouleurs qui m'ont aidé à arriver ou ce que je suis, à mes parents, aussi à les parents de mes bouleurs. 
Euh... Je suis ému...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

personne ne m'a boulée aujourd'hui
un désastre
je vais me tuer
ciao


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> personne ne m'a boulée aujourd'hui
> un désastre
> je vais me tuer
> ciao



les petites frappes c'est moins attirant  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

*un dernier petit efffffort     *


*encore 2 petits coups , ibiza a mouaaaaaa !!!!*      :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

et opppppp un coupboul envoyé!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *un dernier petit efffffort     *
> 
> 
> *encore 2 petits coups , ibiza a mouaaaaaa !!!!*      :love:  :love:



Message vBulletin





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Yes !!! :love:
 Je boule à 7 !! !  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

boule fox mac cloud de ma part alors car je peux pas avant 00h


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Yes !!! :love:
> Je boule à 7 !! !  :love:




on fait comment pour bouler a 7 ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Yes !!! :love:
> Je boule à 7 !! !  :love:



mmmh...  ..je demande à voir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

on est loin du record du premier sujet ; faut se bouger les gars(ces)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

P! je viens de rentrer dans la cage du gogo, c'est l'orgie, P! ce qu'il est grand ce C!


----------



## FANREM (9 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est
J'y suis arrivé
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir les bouleurs


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir les bouleurs



salut à toi stargazer


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut yvos !


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> boule fox mac cloud de ma part alors car je peux pas avant 00h


 Depuis tout à l'heure certain(e)s se sont inscrit(e)s, donc, j'ai une liste de retours d'abord, ensuite, la machine me bloque jusqu'à je ne sais quand...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

*yesss , merci     je suis a Ibiza      *


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

bon ça progresse, mais il me manque encore 12 points


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (9 Novembre 2004)

Forget me not, please ! 
I rend les coups around midnight !


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

salut les besogneux  

alors ça boulee dur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Voila j'ai encore boulé un tit peu


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

rien senti ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ça progresse, mais il me manque encore 12 points


 et bien en voilà 12


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien senti ce soir


 t'es enrubé ?


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'es enrubé ?


ch'ai pas clic sur ma petite boule voir


----------



## yvos (9 Novembre 2004)

ouah, global cogne fort :casse: :casse:

mais j'ai survécu


----------



## elektroseb (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fini la distrib'...

Je me prendrais bien un coup ou deux maintenant... pour voir


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouah, global cogne fort :casse: :casse:
> 
> mais j'ai survécu


chanceux va


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ch'ai pas clic sur ma petite boule voir





fait !!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

Au fait  roberta, tu veux toujours pas que je me marrie avec fifille? 


1 coup de boule today si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2004)

je suis toujours preneur


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours preneur


pas mieux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours preneur



 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ch'ai pas clic sur ma petite boule voir


 Il semble que la machine ne veuille pas 
Rappel moi de te coud'bouler plus tard


----------



## Blytz (9 Novembre 2004)

wwwwwwaaaaaaazzzzzaaaaaaaaaa la compagnie


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

Beeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa à toi aussi


----------



## route (9 Novembre 2004)

je peux venir ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

je suis censée repondre quoi moi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

Viens, tu recevras :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis censée repondre quoi moi ?


 Toi tu dis 
"T'as quel age mon choux ?"


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

route a dit:
			
		

> je peux venir ?


 Tiens un coud'boule à 12 pour commencer :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu dis
> "T'as quel age mon choux ?"





et voila , on precise sinon......    

je suis censée repondre quoi a vos cris (bytz et toi ) de singes sauvages?      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)

J'sais pas, fais nous un cri de femme dans la nuit :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Bon aller on va la faire, façon panzer division dans un champs de myosotis   
Alignement pour les pains !!! :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



T'as déjà reçu hier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.

Dommage, tu as l'air marrant comme gars


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Je ne peux bouller personne d'ailleurs  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

Voilà moi j'ai fini ce que j'avais à faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà moi j'ai fini ce que j'avais à faire ...




deja?      

t'es un rapide toi , 3 minutes douche comprise !!!


----------



## fanou (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà moi j'ai fini ce que j'avais à faire ...


Tu l'as reçu mon coup de griffe ???  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

rien reçu moi


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2004)

2 coups de boules today...
Je suis tout triste... bonne nuit ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu dis
> "T'as quel age mon choux ?"



:mouais: Global,  il faut qu'on parle :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 2 coups de boules today...
> Je suis tout triste... bonne nuit ..



t'inquites je t'attends au tournant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Global,  il faut qu'on parle :mouais:



global c'est le jeune aux cheveux multiples ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> global c'est le jeune aux cheveux multiples ?



non !!


























l'homme vert !!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as reçu mon coup de griffe ???  :rateau:



Oui j'ai la marque dans le dos ... Vivifiant on va dire ...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> deja?
> 
> t'es un rapide toi , 3 minutes douche comprise !!!



Et encore j'ai pris tout mon temps


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> rien reçu moi



J'aurais bien voulu mais la machine en a décidé autrement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien voulu mais la machine en a décidé autrement



oui j'ai vu vous êtes tous sympa ce soir, je sais pas ce qui se passe, c'est génial, l'ambiance est formidable, les gens sont plus gentils  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai vu vous êtes tous sympa ce soir, je sais pas ce qui se passe, c'est génial, l'ambiance est formidable, les gens sont plus gentils  :love:  :love:


 coke ? NDMA ? XTC ?


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.

Robertav, je me meurs de ton absence de coup  As tu donc tout oublié?


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> coke ? NDMA ? XTC ?


 Peace and love !


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Novembre 2004)

Coup'd boule time!
Mais on commence d'abord par ceux qui m'en ont donné hier.... et pis y a monoeil et Ed_the_Head à qui je ne parviens pas à en donner... 

Bon allez on y va.

A.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit


----------



## TNK (10 Novembre 2004)

distrib terminée 
un peu de retour ce soir
mais j'ai pris les noms de ceux qui rendent jamais


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> distrib terminée
> un peu de retour ce soir
> mais j'ai pris les noms de ceux qui rendent jamais


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TNK.

En plus j'étais aux enceintes.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Novembre 2004)

Yeah !!
J'ai pu kick la nice girl, la black panther, le guy avec son green head, un grey cat etc...


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben chtite distrib ce soir... comme d'hab, puisque j'ai peu de coup'd'boules en stock... donc bien noté à qui j'en dois et on recommence... euh p'tet pas demain, j'espère jeudi, sinon vendredi.

Bonne nuit,

A. qui se dit que ça n'a aucun intérêt ce qu'il raconte!


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

je vais me coucher :sleep: je viens de finir de bosser tcho


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait ma (modeste) distribution un peu plus tôt dans la journée, là j'ai plus rien, alors bonne nuit que vos rêves vous soient favorables


----------



## TNK (10 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TNK.
> 
> En plus j'étais aux enceintes.


.... enceintes avant ou après ton passage?.... :love:


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, ce n'est que moi 

Nous sommes mercredi matin, la température au sol est de -5 degré !! N'oublié par de gratter votre par-brise avant de partir.

Bonne journée


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour... 
Coup de boule du matin,     malin!

  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous       :love:


----------



## Goulven (10 Novembre 2004)

Ave Cesar! Coupdebouli te salutant! :casse:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour itou les gens !

Toujours pas de net à la maison, ras le bol d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour itou les gens !
> 
> Toujours pas de net à la maison, ras le bol d'ailleurs





donc demain tu vas travailler !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

bonjour 
café-clope


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc demain tu vas travailler !!!


Nan demain j'vais faire de la moto marine :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Kilou les coud'bouleurs :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

fait peter un coup de boule miss


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> café-clope


moi j'ai arrêté ça : ça me donnait la diarée   

Salut tout le monde.

P.S. : trop content d'avoir arrêté la clope depuis 1 an (et 2 mois)   sans patch, sans rien...


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

Le tabac, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout   

J'ai arrêté il y a plus d'un an aussi... même pas mal :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> fait peter un coup de boule miss


 la machine veut pas


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

bonjour la compagnie !
bon, ben je me lance... la tournée a commencé !

PS: moi j'ai arrêté la clope le matin y'a 15 ans malheureusement, je fume toujours le soir (2-3) et j'arrive pas à stopper...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout


tiens et bien ma femme a re commencé à fumer devant le film le pari (qui est sensé dégouter les gens de la clope)


----------



## monoeil (10 Novembre 2004)

Boulez-moi, promis j'arrête de fumer  

Ou fulminer? Bof, j'sais plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

je ne saurais pas arreter de fumer dans l'immediat mais boulez-moi quand-meme :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous   

Pour la clope, je dirai : "faut bien partir avec un p'tit quelque chose..... de cette Terre"    


_Edit : Tiens, j'suis en haut de la page...._


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

> tiens et bien ma femme a re commencé à fumer devant le film le pari (qui est sensé dégouter les gens de la clope)



Et en plus c'est pas d'une finesse exceptionnelle


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous, 

j'ai fini ma tournée, désolé pour ceux que je n'ai pas pu bouler


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut.
Boulez-moi! J'en ai bien besoin ce matin


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

Fin de tournée ! C'est bon mais trop court 
Aujourd'hui m'oubliez pas, j'aimerais battre mon record d'avant-hier et pour ça faut me massacrer à coup de boule !

fabienr et yvos, zêtes demain en tête de liste... 

mille excuses à tous les autres mais on a tjs que 6 à tirer (non ce n'est pas une remise en cause des statuts, juste un remarque )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

ma machine dort encore pour le moment

je lui propose continuellement du café
mais elle me tourne le dos   

elle prefere peut etre du thé?
un coup d'huile?   

en attenbdant patience......c'est bien la vertue des hommes non?      :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Y a pas un coud'boule qui traine?


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un coud'boule qui traine?




naaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn 
 :rateau:  :rateau: 

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## monoeil (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...en attenbdant patience......c'est bien la vertue des hommes non?    :love:


c'est toi qui le dit    tu me boules quand?


----------



## piro (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un coud'boule qui traine?


j ai plus en stock 
prochaine fois


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un coud'boule qui traine?




je viens juste de t'en donner


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Et moi mackie ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en attenbdant patience......c'est bien la vertue des hommes non?      :love:



j'en suis la preuve vivante...
Mais jusqu'à quand?


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

Ayé, j'ai commencé à rembourser mes dettes :rateau:
Si par malheur j'en ai oublié, qu'ils se manifestent, justice leur sera rendue (ainsi qu'un coudboul cadeau !)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

on arrete le boulage , pause dejeuner oblige !!!   


bon app a tous !!! :love:  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bon app' tout le monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'heure du mangé


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2004)

bonap' a toutes et tous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

Moi je mange ici, en attendant que le croque monsieur se fasse tout seul, je prépare une petite liste de gens a défoncer, tout en postant inutile pour augmenter ma force de frappe


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben tu peux déjà me défoncer


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bon !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais: 

la sieste est finie?     

parce que la c'est mou , trop mou    personne m'a encore boulé là !!!



au travail, et vite !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

c'est sympa, mais boulez moi aussi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parce que la c'est mou , trop mou    personne m'a encore boulé là !!!



Les strontium (stronzio au singulier) fument aussi en hiver ?  

Tu as des origines géologiques ont dirait


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

Pareil


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les strontium (stronzio au singulier) fument aussi en hiver ?




au singulier: stronzo


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au singulier: stronzo



Pas d'après mon dico d'italien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est l'heure du café


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'après mon dico d'italien




si....

 stronzio est un element chimique
stronzo c'est une crotte de forme cylindrique


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure du café



yoooooooooooooo


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si....
> 
> stronzio est un element chimique
> stronzo c'est une crotte de forme cylindrique


 Et stronzetta, c'est la petite crotte, j'ai bon ?  :rateau:




Je suis déjà dehors


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> la sieste est finie?
> 
> parce que la c'est mou , trop mou




 :hein:


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

hé, pssst, on pourrait me coudbouler un peu ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


Qui vole un oeuf boule à neuf


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et stronzetta, c'est la petite crotte, j'ai bon ?  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu as bon et........tu sors -------------------> par ici !!!!!!


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hé, pssst, on pourrait me coudbouler un peu ?



ba je sais pas, faudrait balancer un énorme coudboul à la machine pour qu'elle nous lâche les baskets et qu'elle nous laisse bouler comme on veut   

vbulletin, il est boulable?


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux déjà me défoncer




heu, j'en resterais au croque monsieur


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je sais pas, faudrait balancer un énorme coudboul à la machine pour qu'elle nous lâche les baskets et qu'elle nous laisse bouler comme on veut
> 
> vbulletin, il est boulable?


 ben mùoi je suis boulable, ça fait plusieurs jours que j'ai pas été boulé


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as bon et........tu sors -------------------> par ici !!!!!!



Désolé, j'ai pas p m'empêcher  
Et ça m'a fait penser, en considérant le terme français approchant (étron), à une théorie développée par Jean-Claude Tergal il y a quelques années à propos des étrons flottants... si quelqu'un a les planches dans sa bibliothèque... :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si....
> stronzo c'est une crotte de forme cylindrique


ça n'existe pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si....
> 
> stronzio est un element chimique
> stronzo c'est une crotte de forme cylindrique



Tu vois que tu aurais pu traduire  Ce n'est pas gentil de jouer avec nous comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois que tu aurais pu traduire  Ce n'est pas gentil de jouer avec nous comme ça



c'est pas la traduction du mot en lui meme
mais donner la signification de ce mot en se referant  a quelq'un
que c'est pas evident


dire a quelq' un" tu es un " stronzo"" sa veut dire  a peu pres :
tu est un imbus, un imbecille


donc sa aurait rien donné la traduction pure de

anche gli stronzi fumano in inverno


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

boulez moi, boulez moi boulez moi


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boulez moi, boulez moi boulez moi



Non, pas une seconde fois, ta casquette risquerait de tomber...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si....
> 
> stronzio est un element chimique
> stronzo c'est une crotte de forme cylindrique


Ahhh... mais c'est vachement dur de faire une crotte cylindrique   ça confine à la virtuosité, c'est donc un compliment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure du mangé



Maintenant c'est l'heure du vomi :rose:  :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## monoeil (10 Novembre 2004)

A propos de vomi, moi je viens de rendre :casse:   

Et de distribuer par ci par là aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus c'est pas d'une finesse exceptionnelle


ahhhh tu as une piste : elle aurait pu reprendre le tabac à cause de l'extrême médiocrité de ce film....je vais lui demander.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

toujours pas un seul coup !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant c'est l'heure du vomi :rose: :sick: :affraid:


ahhhh enfin du pipi caca.


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas un seul coup !!!


 Buenos dias, señora Presidente !  :love:
 La maquina no quiere dejarme darle colpecitos ! 
 Mas tarde !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Buenos dias, señora Presidente !  :love:
> La maquina no quiere dejarme darle colpecitos !
> Mas tarde !


oui M'ame la Présidente : mas tarde comme dit l'collègue Marco


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Pas mieux, voyelle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

par contre moi j'en veux bien . . . . . .


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Et pourtant j'voulais pas t'en mettre un


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux, voyelle


 en 8 lettres : coudboul


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> par contre moi j'en veux bien . . . . . .


 La maquina no quiere, ahora !  



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant j'voulais pas t'en mettre un


MERCI Bassman !!! (gros bisous partout, ou presque). Putain l'enfoiré il boule à 9 !!!!!!! ça fait mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> MERCI Bassman !!! (gros bisous partout, ou presque). Putain l'enfoiré il boule à 9 !!!!!!! ça fait mal


 moi j'en veux bien :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

et moi, et moi, émoi ?


----------



## monoeil (10 Novembre 2004)

Euh non, moi plutôt


----------



## Grug (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> MERCI Bassman !!! (gros bisous partout, ou presque). Putain l'enfoiré il boule à 9 !!!!!!! ça fait mal


 euh bassounet...


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et moi, et moi, émoi ?




on verra


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh enfin du pipi caca.


ah non! on ne peut pas faire du vomi et du pipi caca en meme temps. Ca peut causer des problèmes pratiques (ou alors faut etre très rapide)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ah non! on ne peut pas faire du vomi et du pipi caca en meme temps. Ca peut causer des problèmes pratiques (ou alors faut etre très rapide)


tu me boules si je te dis que je l'ai déjà fait ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Toi elle veut pas la machine grugounet


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu me boules si je te dis que je l'ai déjà fait ?


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Tigrou.


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

bien fait pour sa gueule 

Tient d'ailler Fab' tu viens aussi de deguster :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

pfffff.....c'est mort aujourd'hui, 1 seul coup (merci a toi  )

on voit que tout le monde est parti  pour un long we !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bien fait pour sa gueule
> 
> Tient d'ailler Fab' tu viens aussi de deguster :love:



toi aussi pour la peine!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

là j'ai changé d'avatar. Voilà c'est tout.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai changé d'avatar. Voilà c'est tout.:rose:




c'est zoli  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

'tain j'hallucine, pas un seul coudboul aujourd'hui    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'hallucine, pas un seul coudboul aujourd'hui    :mouais:




moi je viens de recevoir le second     


le poisson, je te boule quand machine veut bien
elle ne veut que tres rarement !!!

je vais re essayer des que sa debloque
pour le moment seulement celui qui fete son annif auj a eu mon coup !!!


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

La prochaine fois, promis. J'sais pas pourquoi, la machine pour moi se débloque en deux termps : une fois en début d'après-midi, une fois le soir.


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'tain j'hallucine, pas un seul coudboul aujourd'hui    :mouais:




Moi 2 !

Et quels coups !

Merci Mackie & Le chibre masqué


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, promis. J'sais pas pourquoi, la machine pour moi se débloque en deux termps : une fois en début d'après-midi, une fois le soir.


 Moi, c'est par intermitence tout au long de la journée !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

trois miserables coud'boules sur la journee  :rateau:

Vous pouvez faire mieux les gars    :love:


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> trois miserables coud'boules sur la journee  :rateau:
> 
> Vous pouvez faire mieux les gars    :love:



Pas faute d'avoir essayé

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Quelques heures a patienter pour certains   
C'est vrai que c'est calme au niveau CDB aujourd'hui. Tout le monde est barré ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bon les gars je vais faire le pont à partir de ce soir : je vous fait confiance pour me bouler pendant que je suis en congés. Merci à tous. Meuh non j'me fout pas de vot' gueule


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2004)

:hein:   T'es sûr ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Novembre 2004)

distrib' en cours...


----------



## monoeil (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> trois miserables coud'boules sur la journee  :rateau:
> 
> Vous pouvez faire mieux les gars    :love:


 
Ben quoi? Moi quand on me gratifie d'autant, j'exulte.


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> trois miserables coud'boules sur la journee  :rateau:
> 
> Vous pouvez faire mieux les gars    :love:




gourmande, je t'en ai donner un a 13  :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> distrib' en cours...



Un seul mot : Merci


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un seul mot : Merci




2 mots :


Et moi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

et macinside tu touches ma boule ?


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ah non! on ne peut pas faire du vomi et du pipi caca en meme temps. Ca peut causer des problèmes pratiques (ou alors faut etre très rapide)



Des années d'entraînement... des années


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gourmande, je t'en ai donner un a 13  :rateau:



Ah, non, ça porte malheur !


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

'soir 
Désolé,j'ai commencé a cogner en haut de page.....suis pas arrivé à la moitié !


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde   Alors en forme????


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'annonce la couleur!!!!


J'ai la patate et j'ai du coud'boule à revendre........:casse:


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'annonce la couleur!!!!
> 
> 
> J'ai la patate et j'ai du coud'boule à revendre........:casse:



mmouais  :mouais: , essaie pour voir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

Quelle journée de merde : gros mal en bas du ventre, medecin, hopital, et pour finir : UN LAVEMENT (voyer pourquoi "journée de merde" .. Tous sa pour des bouchons de sel (même pas de bière)

J'ai besoin de soutien, boulez moi je vous en suppli  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mmouais :mouais: , essaie pour voir


chose promise chose due............


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Quelle journée de merde : gros mal en bas du ventre, medecin, hopital, et pour finir : UN LAVEMENT (voyer pourquoi "journée de merde" .. Tous sa pour des bouchons de sel (même pas de bière)
> 
> J'ai besoin de soutien, boulez moi je vous en suppli  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


  c'est pas cool ce qui t'arrive


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Quelle journée de merde : gros mal en bas du ventre, medecin, hopital, et pour finir : UN LAVEMENT (voyer pourquoi "journée de merde" .. Tous sa pour des bouchons de sel (même pas de bière)
> 
> J'ai besoin de soutien, boulez moi je vous en suppli :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


 
Faut t'achever............ 

du  du  !!!!!!!


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

Distrib' terminé  J'attend qu'on me rende si possible bien entendu


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

salut les bouleurs  il ne manque que 20 petits points, alors donnez-vous en à c½ur joie


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les bouleurs  il ne manque que 20 petits points, alors donnez-vous en à c½ur joie


 Je peux plus mais je crois pas que la machine aurait voulu... peut être demain   :love:


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je peux plus mais je crois pas que la machine aurait voulu... peut être demain   :love:


alors à demain


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

yeaaaaaaahhhhhh No prob !!!


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

désolé semac et franswa c'est la machine qui veut pas.................;

Allez les mecs ça fait longtemps que j'en ai pas eu.............. 

on se motive :   Tous sur la bigoudaine!!!!!:bebe: :casse: :king: :hosto: :sick: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (10 Novembre 2004)

ma machine s'est vidé depuis, j'ai une liste à respecter !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

c'est quoi ce thread ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce thread ?








demande a Nephou, je lui a deja expliqué !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande a Nephou, je lui a deja expliqué !


c'est lui ton fiston ?


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui ton fiston ?


distribue au lieu de causer :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> distribue au lieu de causer :mouais:


semac tu es parti du néant et là t'arrives au shoreface, chapeau  :love:


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semac tu es parti du néant et là t'arrives au shoreface, chapeau  :love:


au lieu de philosopher clique sur ma boule


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est mou ce soir :hosto: 


faut se motiver, on y va dans le coud'boul!!!!
C'est le mois des promos pour vous ce soir coud'boule land ouvre ses portes à moitié prix!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bon appetit a tous et bonne soirée     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de philosopher clique sur ma boule


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac.


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac.


  mmmm... j'ai pourtant pas un souvenir très vif de ton dernier passage :mouais: 

 

peux pas non plus : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."


----------



## elektroseb (10 Novembre 2004)

Pffff, toujours pas débloquée cette machine...


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, toujours pas débloquée cette machine...


je t'en ai mis 3 quand même


----------



## elektroseb (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ai mis 3 quand même



Attends que ça se débloque toi (et tedy)!! 

vous ne perdez rien pour attendre


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

Encore un p'ti effort j'suis presque à 100 points... :love: :style: :casse: :rateau:   


Promis je serai généreux envers mes donnateurs.....

"Merci supermoquette!"


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, toujours pas débloquée cette machine...


 Pareil !
 D'autant que j'attends aussi qu'elle se débloque pour jpmiss pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !


----------



## tedy (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !
> D'autant que j'attends aussi qu'elle se débloque pour jpmiss pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !


Idem pourtant c'est avec grand plaisir que j'aurai boulé la bretagne!!!!


----------



## elektroseb (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !
> D'autant que j'attends aussi qu'elle se débloque pour jpmiss pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !



T'as bien fait de le dire, j'avais pas vu


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !
> D'autant que j'attends aussi qu'elle se débloque pour jpmiss pour le coup d'boule d'anniv' !


pense aux voisins    

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

On joue à quoi ici... :rateau: 

Je peux pas sortir ma porte est bloquée


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas cool ce qui t'arrive



nan ! aïë ouille !


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> nan ! aïë ouille !



Courage !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir !!!     :love:


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2004)

Salut 

T'es en week - end ? 

Pour tous ceux qui y sont, Faites l'amour et boulez comme des betes  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)

Même si on est pas en w-e on peux très bien bouler


----------



## elektroseb (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai ça!! Boulez-moi au lieu de bloquer devant le foot à la télé


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Novembre 2004)

Hellooo !! 
Dans environ two hours, je pourrai kick your heads !
Take your turn !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

le foot c'est nul


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> le foot c'est nul


 Pas de politique  

BOULEZ


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai mis une tournée désolé je boule qu'a un


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

"Pratiquer ""Coup de boules 2, le retour de la vengeance"" quand on a épuisé ses 24 h c'est comme jouer au foot sans ballon".
 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)

Va falloir penser à se muscler un peu


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique
> 
> BOULEZ



La politique serais de dire : l' OM c'est nul
c'est pas pareil !


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

Sans vouloir faire de politique au même momment il y avait Volley féminin,Cannes contre la Pologne(peu importe)......


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2004)

du Beach Volley ?


----------



## rezba (10 Novembre 2004)

hummmm, les polonaises en maillot !


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> du Beach Volley ?


Mieux!....6 dans chaque camp. :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> hummmm, les polonaises en maillot !


Euh!....en strings!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Novembre 2004)

Ouch !!! :casse:
Il y en a qui kick back fort !!! :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Ouch !!! :casse:
> Il y en a qui kick back fort !!! :rateau:


5 carrés en 2 mois?....sacré J.C.!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Ouch !!! :casse:
> Il y en a qui kick back fort !!! :rateau:



C'est pas moi mais je t'ai kickbacke


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Ouch !!! :casse:
> Il y en a qui kick back fort !!! :rateau:



Voila un back side kick in your face


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pense aux voisins
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


 Bah oui, mais... pareil ! 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac.


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique
> 
> BOULEZ



Dans le milieu musical, je me demande si voter Boulez, c'est pas considére comme politique.  

Remarque, question coups de boule, je vois bien Global nous jouer "le marteau sans maître".


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

"De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor."

J'ai mal aux pieds!....29 points pour les Gogo Girls!


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> "De 151 à 200 points : Tu invites les filles à daner sur le dance floor."
> 
> J'ai mal aux pieds!....29 points pour les Gogo Girls!


 22, maintenant !


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2004)

Bah voilà, ça devait bien arriver ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## yoffy (10 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 22, maintenant !


Ouais!... 
J'en prends bonne note!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2004)

voila, j'ai fait ma distrib d'avant dodo :sleep: 
j'espre que demain au réveil j'aurais gagné les 34 points qui me manquent pour Ibiza


----------



## Krstv (11 Novembre 2004)

petite tournée du soir effectuée


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (11 Novembre 2004)

Yeah !
J'ai kicked two more guys ! 
Well, si Krstv est un guy.... :rose:


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

Pourvus que je récupère mes boules pour distribuer avant "Mariés,deux enfants" sur comedie! 
(Ca c'est du 7eme art!)


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

je vais me coucher :sleep: bonne nuit !!!!


----------



## squarepusher (11 Novembre 2004)

pas de coup de boules pour un gars qui souffre de la cheville gauche ?
Aidez moi à me retablir!!!!! :love:
Tout le monde sait ce qu'un medecin prescrit dans ces moment la ..... des coups de boule!!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pas de coup de boules pour un gars qui souffre de la cheville gauche ?
> Aidez moi à me retablir!!!!! :love:
> Tout le monde sait ce qu'un medecin prescrit dans ces moment la ..... des coups de boule!!!


 Désolé, ma trousse à pharmacie est vide !


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pas de coup de boules pour un gars qui souffre de la cheville gauche ?
> Aidez moi à me retablir!!!!! :love:
> Tout le monde sait ce qu'un medecin prescrit dans ces moment la ..... des coups de boule!!!


Désolé pour ta cheville gauche , j'ai déja tout donné!...si tu es encore là demain...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (11 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> pas de coup de boules pour un gars qui souffre de la cheville gauche ?
> Aidez moi à me retablir!!!!! :love:
> Tout le monde sait ce qu'un medecin prescrit dans ces moment la ..... des coups de boule!!!




Do you feel better, pousseur de carré ?


----------



## chagregel (11 Novembre 2004)

BOUH































Vous avez eu peur hein?  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Grug (11 Novembre 2004)

vous ne vous etes pas levé pour rien, vous pouvez me bouler


----------



## yvos (11 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vous ne vous etes pas levé pour rien, vous pouvez me bouler



je peux toujours pas


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

salut les bouleurs... bon c'est férié, d'accord, mais faudrait quand même voir à bouler aujourd'hui hein


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)




----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les bouleurs... bon c'est férié, d'accord, mais faudrait quand même voir à bouler aujourd'hui hein


  La machine ne veut pas...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

Kilou les bouleurs :love: 

M'oubliez pas hein  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou les bouleurs :love:
> 
> M'oubliez pas hein  :rateau:


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."

ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas vu dans mon compte à boules,


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the _Head : c'est fait   
Modern_thing : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the _Head : c'est fait
> Modern_thing : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."


 J'ai vu, 6mer Semac.


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou les bouleurs :love:
> 
> M'oubliez pas hein  :rateau:



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._


 Maieuh   

:rateau:


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

pas sympa cette machine : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside."


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2004)

Salut les cocos et cocottes


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

heuuuu dis donc Macinside... il me manque 12 points, alors comme tu boules à 13 je me disais que peut être... enfin tu vois quoi  peut être que tu pourrais me filer un petit, non réctification, un gros coup de main   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Ma tournée est faite, j'ai choisit mes victimes sur cette page... 
@+


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu dis donc Macinside... il me manque 12 points, alors comme tu boules à 13 je me disais que peut être... enfin tu vois quoi  peut être que tu pourrais me filer un petit, non réctification, un gros coup de main   :love:



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac._


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à semac._


boooouuuuuuhhouuuuuuuuuu


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Maieuh
> 
> :rateau:



plein toi a benjamin   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2004)

*mumble* *mumble* *mumble* je peux encore bouler personne


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

bonjour, je me prépare, c'est pour bientôt... tout les jours un peu plus tard...


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

Au fait bonjour Modern__T ! et merci... mais désolé, "vous devriez..." pas gniarf alors       :love:  :love:


----------



## cecil (11 Novembre 2004)

Qui veut un coup de boule.... allez allez  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut un coup de boule.... allez allez  :love:



ici  :love:


----------



## cecil (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ici  :love:



ça commence mal  il veut toujours pas

"Message vBulletin





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD."


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ça commence mal  il veut toujours pas
> 
> "Message vBulletin
> 
> ...



Sa à même pas remis à zero :/


----------



## squarepusher (11 Novembre 2004)

j'ai mal !!! :rateau: allez voir mon précédant post sur ce thread et vous serez  convaincu que vous faites une bonne action en me boulant ... Bon je suis pas un blessé de la première guerre mondiale non plus mais quand même!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

Voilà mon 900eme post  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon 900eme post  :rateau:


 Bravo!


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon 900eme post  :rateau:



Tu cherches le coups de boules ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches le coups de boules ??


 Je crois qu'il a trouvé!


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

SALUT!!!! 

allez on y va.....................


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Je tiens à remercier mes genereux donnateurs...:casse: Ils se reconnaitront...


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il a trouvé!



Sais pas ...

J'ai découvert avec horreur   que les coups de boules étaient limités...
Du coups je distribue comme un malade et ensuite... :sleep:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors.... c'est quoi l'ordre du jour???:king:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Qui n'en veut?????????????????????? 

et le 2000eme!!!!!!  :bebe: :modo: :rateau:



Edit:Je le crois pas la machine m'a juste laissé boulé 1 personne!!!! 

Faut encore que j'attende...:sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

hop hop hop ouuuuiiiiiiii


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop ouuuuiiiiiiii


Merci, merci, merci! 

ton avatar me..............:rose: :love:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

ça mérite un bon :casse: tout ça......non?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

*bonsoir !!!!!!!*     :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonsoir !!!!!!!*     :love:



soir'


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> soir'



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.

Désolé


----------



## FANREM (11 Novembre 2004)

Ca vient de réouvir, et

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Ca servait à quoi de faire joujou avec la machine toute la journée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

Des coups de boules pour me remttre de cette journée de merde?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Des coups de boules pour me remttre de cette journée de merde?



Oh la ola


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Oh la ola



Ben ouais.


----------



## fanou (11 Novembre 2004)

:bebe:  areuh le chat  :casse:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:  areuh le chat  :casse:



kikou le chat!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de partage ?


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

j'ai perdu plein d'heures de boulage, j'arrivais pas à me connecter


----------



## Blytz (11 Novembre 2004)

Soir tout le monde 

tournee effectue


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdu plein d'heures de boulage, j'arrivais pas à me connecter



C'etait pareil pour tout le monde :modo:


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'etait pareil pour tout le monde :modo:


 :modo: mais que c'est-il pasé ?   :modo: 

en plus DJ, je ne peux même pas t'en mettre un !! 

le plus rageant c'est qu'il ne me manque que 11 points, et sans cette interruption, peut-être aurais-je pu avoir mes pionts


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :modo: mais que c'est-il pasé ?   :modo:



Il faut lire les niouzs 



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> en plus DJ, je ne peux même pas t'en mettre un !!



Sa c'est le plus grave :/


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Sa c'est le plus grave :/


je sais, mais soit fort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci, merci!
> 
> ton avatar me..............:rose: :love:



c'est un Fake. Il me faisait le même effet qu'à toi... Jusqu'à ce que je sache l'atroce vérité.


----------



## teo (11 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macinside
____________________________
Sorry...
Sinon Fanou tu es en tête de liste pour demain 
Tournée terminée, j'espère que ça rachètera cette journée de m***

Pour ma part elle était plutot cool mais bon 

M'oubliez pas... je vise les organisations de soirée MacGe, puis Ibiza alors faut pas faiblir...   

Robertav, bonsoir. Faut que je reste tranquille quand tu es par là. Soyons discret


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

alors, et me coups de boules?
PArce que je boule, mais le retour est long...


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors, et me coups de boules?
> PArce que je boule, mais le retour est long...


promis j'ai bien essayé, mais la machine en a décidée autrement !


----------



## cecil (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors, et me coups de boules?
> PArce que je boule, mais le retour est long...


 c'est pour voir si ça vaut le coup :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

tournée bientot terminé :casse:  :hosto:  :rateau:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est un Fake. Il me faisait le même effet qu'à toi... Jusqu'à ce que je sache l'atroce vérité.


explique.....


----------



## TNK (11 Novembre 2004)

Tournée finie et pourtant j'ai les boules


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tournée finie et pourtant j'ai les boules





normal non?


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tournée finie et pourtant j'ai les boules


Je t'aurai bien remis le moral mais:

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TNK. 

désolé...


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav & semac................. 

Saletée de machine!!!!! ​


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

cooool je boule à 4 maintenant... 


  :modo:


----------



## TNK (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> cooool je boule à 4 maintenant...
> 
> 
> :modo:


On peut voir?


----------



## goonie (11 Novembre 2004)

Tourné terminée, cela faisait longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> cooool je boule à 4 maintenant...
> 
> 
> :modo:







bravoo    ........moi aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon, c'est vrai que les forums n'ont pas fonctionné de la journée... mais là, un tcho coup de boule retour me ferait bien plaisir!!!


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravoo    ........moi aussi



bravoo    ........moi aussi    

je n'ai pu t'y faire goutter


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est vrai que les forums n'ont pas fonctionné de la journée... mais là, un tcho coup de boule retour me ferait bien plaisir!!!




et bla bla bla...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head.


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'aimerai bouler à 4 pour vous en mettre plein la tete.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> explique.....



c'est un homme


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> cooool je boule à 4 maintenant...
> 
> 
> :modo:



4 ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bla bla bla...Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head.


 J'vais aller bouler sur les forums technique, ça nous falicitera la tache!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Je sais, je fais que me plaindre...
mais...


J'adore ça!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, nouvelle page...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

... de flood!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

de quoi?
 :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> de quoi?
> :mouais:


 Plait-il?


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est un homme


  on m'aurai menti?????????????
On m'aurai trompé???????????

Pas grave, c'est juste que la photo est belle... 


snion supermoquette c'est pas la peine de faire remarquer que tu boules à 10!!!!
c'est assez dure comme cela pour moi.. :hein:    :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il?



Non, rien...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien...


 Au temps pour moi,


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien beau de flooder mais il faut pas oublier le canard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau de flooder mais il faut pas oublier le canard


 Je t'oublie? 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Qui qu'en à pas reçu récemment et qui n'en veux ? 

Par ici les coud'boules à 12


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ... de flood!


 :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

*bonne soirée a tout le monde !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Tiens t'es la prems :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne soirée a tout le monde !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *



Bonne soirée à toi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Quoi ? tu t'en vas déjà ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2004)

et si on jouait au bilboquet ? 



A+


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Tu fais la boule ? :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne soirée a tout le monde !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *



Une soirée sans coups de ta part n'est pas une bonne soirée Lol :love


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

non je suis la , envoyé specail est pas trop interessant pour le moment ....


e boule, je boule, ne vous inquietez pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens t'es la prems :rose:





merci Carlo       :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non je suis la , envoyé specail est pas trop interessant pour le moment ....
> 
> 
> e boule, je boule, ne vous inquietez pas



Y a Farenheit 451 de Truffaut sur Arte 

mais en VO


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci Carlo       :love:  :love:  :love:


 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Y a Farenheit 451 de Truffaut sur Arte
> 
> mais en VO







moi j'attend le cycle sur federico fellini .......
j'espere pas dans 10 ans  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





edit : merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein:




Carlo si tu es pas content fais gaffe

je vais te metttre a la cuisine avec bob !!!!!


----------



## TNK (11 Novembre 2004)

:casse: Merci à Goonie :hosto: Cecil :affraid: et Supermoquette :modo::bebe::casse: qui sembe avoir bien resisté à sa mise au trou


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Carlo si tu es pas content fais gaffe
> 
> je vais te metttre a la cuisine avec bob !!!!!


 J'parle pas aux clients, sinon ils restent


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

moi j'aime bien faire le zouav devant les clients 

mais en ce moment je regarde "sur la route de Madison", je l'ai déjà vu, mais c'est un bon film qui fait pleurer les filles  

pas que les filles d'ailleurs


----------



## Blytz (11 Novembre 2004)

C est parfait si tu arrives a te controller.. comme ca elle vient se consoler dans tes bras


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

'soir,
Trois services et Pppffiiiiiiiit!....plus de balles : où sont les ramasseurs ?   
(3 aces!:casse: )


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C est parfait si tu arrives a te controller.. comme ca elle vient se consoler dans tes bras


ouaii c'est sympa, mais le vrai bonheur c'est quand ta femme sent qu'elle doit "TE" consoler, alors là... yaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaa, c'est le JackPot !! la totale quoi


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

ça boule moyen ce soir....


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> ça boule moyen ce soir....


C'est ta faute:
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tedy. :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

c'est l'heure du boulage !!!!


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

j'en ai boulé quelques un avec mon nouveau boulage à 4 points


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure du boulage !!!!


Tu crois ?.......Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta faute:
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tedy. :rateau:


Je sais c'est toujours les meme qu'on voit donc....

Si tu prends tous les pseudos de cette page....je peux plus bouler personne   

à etre trop généreux.... puis je boule et les retours pour certains sont difficiles


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai boulé quelques un avec mon nouveau boulage à 4 points


Je t'en réserve 3 !


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai boulé quelques un avec mon nouveau boulage à 4 points


 MERCI    :love:


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> .... et puis je boule et les retours pour certains sont difficiles


Mieux vaut un petit 3 sûr......que plus...tu l'auras.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

coud'boulage fini pour cette page :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coud'boulage fini pour cette page :love:


 Enfin la précédente 
c'est fou comme ça fl... écrit ici


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coud'boulage fini pour cette page :love:


 MERCI :love: :love: :love: un coup de boule à 12 ça défonce bien


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

Merci généreux donnateurs !.......la cage à GogoGirls!....      
La bise au DJ...euh!....  :mouais:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coud'boulage fini pour cette page :love:


ça remet un coup au moral tout cela!!    
merci globalcut


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

merci à tous ceux qui m'ont boulés   je crois avoir rendu à tout le monde, du moins à ceux à qui j'ai pu !!

ceux qui ne m'ont pas encore boulés, allez-y vous verrez j'ai un boulage très très agréable   :love:


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous ceux qui m'ont boulés   je crois avoir rendu à tout le monde, du moins à ceux à qui j'ai pu !!
> 
> ceux qui ne m'ont pas encore boulés, allez-y vous verrez j'ai un boulage très très agréable   :love:


 J'en suis témoin !!!!! BOULEZ SEMAC et GLOBAL !!!!!!!! ET STARGAZER qui n'est pas présent... :love:


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

Quand es-ce que je boulerai à 2 moi?   

et sinon quelqu'un à une idée d'un site qui vends des powermac ou imac G4 d'occasion à des prix raisonnables....?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Y a Farenheit 451 de Truffaut sur Arte
> 
> mais en VO



VO ou pas


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> VO ou pas


 Merci  :love: !!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

>tedy : Il faut lire les news


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

j'ai tout donné, distrib terminé pour ce soir... on feeeeeeeeermeeeeuuuuuu


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci à tous ceux qui m'ont boulés   je crois avoir rendu à tout le monde, du moins à ceux à qui j'ai pu !!
> 
> ceux qui ne m'ont pas encore boulés, allez-y vous verrez j'ai un boulage très très agréable  :love:


 
C'est vrai SEMAC à le retour FACILE...attention avec lui faut etre sportif sinon ça peut faire mal


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout donné, distrib terminé pour ce soir... on feeeeeeeeermeeeeuuuuuu


 on ferme pas à la page 105


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout donné, distrib terminé pour ce soir... on feeeeeeeeermeeeeuuuuuu


 moi aussi ma machine est vide


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

ok, c'est pas une raison pour fermer


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

toi dès que je peux je te corrige à coup de boule x4


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> >tedy : Il faut lire les news


oui mais justement moi qui suis étudiant je trouve tout cela encore cher enfin faut regarder par rapport au prix neuf....


Petite remarque: j'ai pu noter en surfant sur le net que les mac meme d'un certain age ne sont pas donnés... 
C'est sur que par rapport aux pc la fiabilitée et la durée de vie n'a rien à voir mais les prix restent super élevés.... 

Je vais continuer les economies


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Et tu as essayé les petites annonces  ?


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ok, c'est pas une raison pour fermer


 Ouais c'est pas bien de fermer


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

bon je vous laisse les clefs mais fermez bien en partant  

moi je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

A la limite, le dernier éteint la lumière


----------



## tedy (11 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as essayé les petites annonces ?


aussi mais je croix que je veux pas mettre assez d'argent dedans... 

pas grave dans un premier temps je vais m'offrir mon ibook 12" modifié et on vera pour l'ordinateur de bureau plus tard


----------



## Franswa (11 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vous laisse les clefs mais fermez bien en partant
> 
> moi je vais me coucher


 bonne nuit semac !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Novembre 2004)

Très bien l'iBook :love:


----------



## touba (11 Novembre 2004)

vous allez encore bouler longtemps ??? 

peut pas dormir tranquille non ??? :mouais:

bah quoi ?


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Nous n'avons plus de balles! :sleep:.....mais si tu en as     .....on peut continuer la fête


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons plus de balles! :sleep:.....mais si tu en as .....on peut continuer la fête


suffit de demander...


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> suffit de demander...



Pareil


----------



## TNK (12 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Pareil


 C'est quoi cette signature sur la "lune qui fait briller les étoiles"?
  Ya un truc qui m'a échappé? C'est pouëtique?


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Bien servies ! 
Dés que j'en rattrape une : :casse:


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette signature sur la "lune qui fait briller les étoiles"?
> Ya un truc qui m'a échappé? C'est pouëtique?


C'est mathématique!.......Pfeeeeet! ......d'ailleurs,éteins la lune,....tu verras!


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'est mathématique!.......Pfeeeeet!


bah oui...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

bonne nuit...


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette signature sur la "lune qui fait briller les étoiles"?
> Ya un truc qui m'a échappé? C'est pouëtique?



C'est juste la réflexion d'un enfant parlant des étoiles.


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit...


Même chose   
(Il va y avoir "mariés deux enfants" sur Comédie   .....la seule vraie chose jamais produite par la TV)


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

Tient en parlant d'étoiles, il dois me rester quelques coupd'boules à donner
Y a encore des amateurs (trices) ?


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2004)

Fini pour cette nuit
Bonne nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

A que


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjoru à tous!


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2004)

Kilou les bouleurs :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

C'est moi ou le forum rame de chez rame aujourd'hui  ? 
Ah oui, un tcho cdb serait le bienvenue, j'ai mal au crane!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

des boules, des boules et encore des boules.
j'ai fait mon tour du matin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

J'ai bien commencé à faire le mien de tour, mais j'ai du mal à trouvé qui je peux encore bouler!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


  à toi, comment-vas?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> à toi, comment-vas?




bien...

je part dans le froid a la recherche de fiston
parmi les 200 eleves qui se buscoulent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien...
> 
> je part dans le froid a la recherche de fiston
> parmi les 200 eleves qui se buscoulent


 Bon courage!


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

Après un jour d'absence, ma présence d'esprit frappeur me suggère de faire un tour par ici.
Encore 6 qui vont déguster, mais qui?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

moi!


----------



## FANREM (12 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Après un jour d'absence, ma présence d'esprit frappeur me suggère de faire un tour par ici.
> Encore 6 qui vont déguster, mais qui?



V'la une bonne nouvelle 

Je m'inscris en premier. retour assuré 100% garanti


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

50 000 000 de bouleurs, et moi et moi et moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

à FabienR et Yvos. Le retour se fera dès que cette #@*! de machine voudra bien


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

Kikoo tout le monde 
(donné un seul coup pour le moment - j'en attends , ils doivent arriver, je vous les donne dès que je les ai... machine pourrie )


----------



## Franswa (12 Novembre 2004)

comment ça va bien aujourd'hui ??? :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> comment ça va bien aujourd'hui ??? :love:



bien et merci d'avance pour le coudboul que tu vas me mettre


----------



## TNK (12 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Ils tiennent compte de leur journée "bac à sable" d'hier?


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo tout le monde
> (donné un seul coup pour le moment - j'en attends , ils doivent arriver, je vous les donne dès que je les ai... machine pourrie )



Ah ben tiens je boule à 9...     :love:


----------



## Franswa (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bien et merci d'avance pour le coudboul que tu vas me mettre


 Je te remercie  :love: et je pourrais te rendre ce coup de boule à partir de ce soir


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens je boule à 9...     :love:



tu n'as pas l'air sur de toi, tu peux tester sur moi ya pas de pb...


----------



## Franswa (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas l'air sur de toi, tu peux tester sur moi ya pas de pb...


 MOI AUSSI :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens je boule à 9...     :love:



ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce qu'il me faut pour Ibiza   :love:


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce qu'il me faut pour Ibiza   :love:



Je te donne ça ce soir en Live !!  :love:


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde    

Désolé mais je peux toujours po bouler...   

Cette machine a ses tetes!!!!


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, c'est juste ce qu'il me faut pour Ibiza  :love:


Pensez à moi je carbure encore au GINI!!!!!
et franchement j'aime pas ça....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Ma tournée du jour


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

salut everybody
je crois que je vais garder en mémoire ce thread, il est vachement interréssant  

bon, le principe c'est de donner, on peut aussi recevoir ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je te donne ça ce soir en Live !!  :love:





attention, il doit deja boire un verre de ma part !!!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

la vaaache; ca trace les réponses ici
pas comme sur d'autres threads


----------



## Blytz (12 Novembre 2004)

bjour tout le monde


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens je boule à 9...   :love:


j'm'en suis aperçu ! :casse:  :love:

à ce soiiiiiiiiir...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> bjour tout le monde


 Hell-o


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

Global, toujours sur les sujets de flood... tienstiens


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Global, toujours sur les sujets de flood... tienstiens


GlobalCut il floode jamais, il dit bonjour... 

et pi ce sujet n'est pas du tout propice au flood... 

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut il floode jamais, il dit bonjour...
> 
> et pi ce sujet n'est pas du tout propice au flood...
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:


 j'ai pas dis qu'il floodait, j'ai dis qu'il était sur un sujet de flood
enfin pas flood, mais pas vraiment "nécéssaire"


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2004)

Y a pas un tit coud'boule qui se perd siouple?  :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dis qu'il floodait, j'ai dis qu'il était sur un sujet de flood
> enfin pas flood, mais pas vraiment "nécéssaire"


PAS NECESSAIRE !!!!!!!

ce sujet c'est la raison de vivre de beaucoup ici !!!     :love:

bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un tit coud'boule qui se perd siouple?  :love:


j'ai l'impression que ça fait 20 ans que je ne t'ai pas boulé... mais la #@&!$ de machine refuse toujours... elle doit être jalouse... 

ou bien ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

pfff, dans 15 minutes je repars en cours...
faites qu'il se passe quelque chose
pitié


----------



## Franswa (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression que ça fait 20 ans que je ne t'ai pas boulé... mais la #@&!$ de machine refuse toujours... elle doit être jalouse...
> 
> ou bien ?


 Moi de même...


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

je vous le dit!

La machine a ses têtes....


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

bouboul ??


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

Encore et toujours:  "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."   

C'est meme pas vrai elle dit rien que des mensonges ! :hein: 

Je l'aurai...


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

qui me remonte le moral? :sleep: 

Je déprime quand on me :casse: pas...


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

C'est une impression ou je flood là?????????? 


bon allez on se reveille, je vous redonne la regle du jeu...
C'est moi la cible et faut me bouler vert de toutes vos forces!
Ce soir une foi ma puissance de feu revennu ça sera à mon tour de vous en mettre plein la tete  

Je suis là  
                                               hop maintenant là 


        et nan ici.....


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

bon bas je repasserai plus tard ce doit etre l'heure de santa barbara...


----------



## Grug (12 Novembre 2004)

Vendredi, jour du poisson


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour 

Ma tournée du jour est finie 

bon week end


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi, jour du poisson



Je viens de finir ton meilleur pote : le saumon, paix a son âme


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de finir ton meilleur pote : le saumon, paix a son âme




on se refuse rien


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on se refuse rien



il était pas fumé !


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

Ouups


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouups


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2004)

à la pêche aux moules-moules-moules


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

Euh, bonjour tlm...

Comme je ne fais pas le pont, qq coups-de-boule me rendraient un peu d'ardeur au travail. Merci d'avance   

---

PS : la machine rend la monnaie :casse:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Bon qui je boule :mouais:   non mais ....


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il était pas fumé !



ouff, c'est effectivement préférable de l'avaler


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il était pas fumé !


Donc meilleur...


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à la pêche aux moules-moules-moules




tu cherches quelqu'un?


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dis qu'il floodait, j'ai dis qu'il était sur un sujet de flood
> enfin pas flood, mais pas vraiment "nécéssaire"



Parce que toi bien sur tu ne floodes pas ?    :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (12 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> à la pêche aux moules-moules-moules



Une mêche aux poules ? J'aime les contrepets, mais là , le sens m'échappe


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> pfff, dans 15 minutes je repars en cours...
> faites qu'il se passe quelque chose
> pitié



t'as pas oublié tes BN j'espère ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Donc meilleur...



ben il avait pas le cancer des poumons ce petit saumon c'est pour sa


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

bon, on fait quoi là?     

et si on passait aux choses serieuses?


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

Vlan, + 7pts :casse:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, on fait quoi là?
> 
> et si on passait aux choses serieuses?




je suis open... 


pour un café et un coudboul


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vlan, + 7pts :casse:


Oups, pardon : je boule à 8pts maintenant :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que toi bien sur tu ne floodes pas ?  :mouais:


Vi, çà se saurait


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, on fait quoi là?
> 
> et si on passait aux choses serieuses?


apres toi on te suit


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

bis

Voilà, m'en reste plus qu'un.
fabien, fanrem, yvos, guyatan une force obscure m'empêche pour l'instant. 
Quant à certains autres, c'est moi qui ne veux pas : ils savent pas se défendre.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oups, pardon : je boule à 8pts maintenant :casse:



merdouille me suis encore pris un 7 !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> merdouille me suis encore pris un 7 !


Mouahahahaha, dsl, je ne l'ai vu qu'après


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> bis
> 
> Voilà, m'en reste plus qu'un.
> fabien, fanrem, yvos, guyatan une force obscure m'empêche pour l'instant.
> Quant à certains autres, c'est moi qui ne veux pas : ils savent pas se défendre.


 
Ah bon, vite mon blaster ! Allez viens petit, je t'attends


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je ne peux encore bouler, la machine dort encore mais

mERciiiii a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, vite mon blaster ! Allez viens petit, je t'attends


 
 J'avais déjà essayé, mais mon rayon laser reste bouché  
Rendez-vous dans un autre espace-temps


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne peux encore bouler, la machine dort encore mais
> 
> mERciiiii a tous :love: :love: :love: :love:


De rien, je t'ai pas boulé


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

Yeaaaaaaahhh!  Me voilà à Ibiza!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de passer en première page mais je suis en bas, il faudrait que je monte  :rateau: 

Révolution, renversez le roi Bassou  :mouais:  :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaaahhh!  Me voilà à Ibiza!!!!!!!





desolé de t'apprendre que ce soir tu seras a nouveau sur Paris ..

oublie pas     :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer en première page mais je suis en bas, il faudrait que je monte  :rateau:
> 
> Révolution, renversez le roi Bassou  :mouais:  :mouais:    :rateau:


 Renverser le Bassou! non mais t'es dingue! :mouais:    

Il doit me rester une ou deux boules, faites vous voir!


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Renverser le Bassou! non mais t'es dingue! :mouais:
> 
> Il doit me rester une ou deux boules, faites vous voir!


Aller se faire voir? Oh ben non alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de t'apprendre que ce soir tu seras a nouveau sur Paris ..
> 
> oublie pas     :love:


Mais je peux tout à fait etre à Ibiza dans la tête et à l'AES ce soir!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour


 Vu!


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

bah oui... :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Aller se faire voir? Oh ben non alors


 Tu veux bien aller voir la-bas si j'y suis?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah oui... :mouais:


 C'est bon!


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Y a pas un prog pour bouler depuis les préf. système


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un prog pour bouler depuis les préf. système



je crois que toi aussi t'as le droit de sortir  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un prog pour bouler depuis les préf. système




et pourquoi pas un prog pour un control totale de  la machine ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah oui... :mouais:


Arg.... Vous devriez.....
 
On Ne peut plus bouler sur ce sujet


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je crois que toi aussi t'as le droit de sortir :rateau:


c'est moi qui ai les clefs...


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Arg.... Vous devriez.....
> 
> On Ne peut plus bouler sur ce sujet


c'est le geste qui compte...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qui ai les clefs...


`

oubli pas de fermer les portes touba, sinon on va se les peler menue :/


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah oui... :mouais:


Arg.... Vous devriez.....
 
On Ne peut plus bouler sur ce sujet, faudrait élargir un peu le cercle des bouleurs boulés


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

....... et si moi aujurd'hui je reservais mes coups pour.......  bouler rouges?   


il y a des amateur?


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Arg.... Vous devriez.....
> 
> On Ne peut plus bouler sur ce sujet, faudrait élargir un peu le cercle des bouleurs boulés



dans un cercle de bouleurs, il y a une infinité de bouleurs


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....... et si moi aujurd'hui je reservais mes coups pour.......  bouler rouges?
> 
> 
> il y a des amateur?



j'adore le rouge, c'est ma couleur préférée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'adore le rouge, c'est ma couleur préférée






copieur !!!!!


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de fermer les portes touba, sinon on va se les peler menue


bah on est dans un bar ici... c'est des portes battantes !!! 


au fait me reste 10 pts pour atteindre le chiffre symbolique de 1000 !
après j'arrête, promis...


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah on est dans un bar ici... c'est des portes battantes !!!
> 
> 
> au fait me reste 10 pts pour atteindre le chiffre symbolique de 1000 !
> après j'arrête, promis...



ça aurait été avec plaisir Monsieur Touba, mais"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard." qu'elle me dit la machine...
(dès que je peux, :casse


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde !
Pas grand chose aujourd'hui... en attendant l'heure du boolage, m'oubliez pas !


----------



## fanou (12 Novembre 2004)

Pour moi ce n'est pas encore l'heure de te bouler...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce n'est pas encore l'heure de te bouler...





la mienne non plus


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Novembre 2004)

à tous.

J'suis passé.

J'ai boulé dans tous les sens.

Bonnes baffes à tous.


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

Ouf !
 Pour mon dernier coup de boule de la journée j'ai enfin pu bouler jpmiss pour son annouf' ! :rateau:


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> à tous.
> 
> J'suis passé.
> 
> ...



  :mouais:   

ne pas confondre sens et direction


----------



## monoeil (12 Novembre 2004)

Tout le monde m'a rendu, j'ai vomi sur tout le monde. Tout est propre, la place nette, vous pouvez me bouler, ça m'aidera à mieux combler mes parenthèses (coup de boule à 1, c'est minant à la longue !    )


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> ne pas confondre sens et direction




   


 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vomi sur tout le monde. Tout est propre, la place nette



diantre, ce qu'il faut pas entendre


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je ne peux toujours pas mais çela devrait pas tarder


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai fait ma grande tournée et merci aux bouleurs


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait ma grande tournée et merci aux bouleurs


     

encore 5 points les poulettes, aller..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

Question : 

A votre avis, si on va provoquer les MGZ sur leur terrain, ya moyen que l'on se fasse bouler? (Rouge ou Vert par contre, c'est la loterie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

Ok, ok, 


 je sors. :rose:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> je crois que toi aussi t'as le droit de sortir  :rateau:



Bon y a rien dans les préf. système...alors je suis revenu     :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

ça devient difficile de bouler ici vous êtes over boulé...alors penseé à moi je suis le seul avec un carré vert


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 
> A votre avis, si on va provoquer les MGZ sur leur terrain, ya moyen que l'on se fasse bouler? (Rouge ou Vert par contre, c'est la loterie.



suggères tu de faire un raid éclair dans la cave? 
  


only one survive


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> suggères tu de faire un raid éclair dans la cave?
> 
> 
> 
> only one survive


 Si tout le monde est d'accord, on se donne rdv dans quelques heures quand (au moins 24h) tout le monde a récupéré ses cdb et on y va.
Je vous préviens, comme l'a dit yvos, c'est une mission suicide! 


Il parait que c'est pas beau en bas, âmes sensibles... s'abstenir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

bon, c'est pas parce que je suis à Ibiza qu'il faut m'oublier.
je vais pas passer la journée à 1250 points si je veux détrôner Bassman


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas parce que je suis à Ibiza qu'il faut m'oublier.
> je vais pas passer la journée à 1250 points si je veux détrôner Bassman


 Si tu nous suis, tu ne devrais pas rester à 1250 très lontemps!


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si tu nous suis, tu ne devrais pas rester à 1250 très lontemps!



1250    et bien !!! bon je le boule pour être solidaire


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si tu nous suis, tu ne devrais pas rester à 1250 très lontemps!



arf, j'ai pas de connexion ce wwek-end...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> arf, j'ai pas de connexion ce wwek-end...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 1250    et bien !!! bon je le boule pour être solidaire


 Si tu voyais le score des "gros" coup de bouleurs, tu verrais que 1250 c'est pas énorme!

... et moi je plafonne à 550 points... 

au fait la mouette,


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas parce que je suis à Ibiza qu'il faut m'oublier.
> je vais pas passer la journée à 1250 points si je veux détrôner Bassman



Désol' la machine elle veut pas :rose:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> au fait la mouette,


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 1250    et bien !!! bon je le boule pour être solidaire



Merci!


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour votre soutien...

J'espere franchement zapper au plus vite ce moment à boire du Gini au bar....
De la biere mes enfants, de la biere!!!!


----------



## spyan (12 Novembre 2004)

Attention coups de boule en Partence !!!    qui n'en veux????


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

bon ya persoone pour jouer à la bouboule ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Attention coups de boule en Partence !!!    qui n'en veux????


 3615 code boulez-moi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ha ça fait du bien de retrouver son Mac chéri après une dure journée de labeur
> mais bon, je remarque que certaines personnes sont assez régulièrement sur les forums et on se demande ce qu'elles font de la journée






trop curieux, retourne travailler !!!!!


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 3615 code boulez-moi !



t'es mal barré, les minitels, c'est mort..

www.boulezyvos.com


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

je dis pas non


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

Moi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

moi je ne peux toujours pas bouller, pas normal


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 3615 code boulez-moi !



Impossible  24 heures de régime apparemment à moins que ça ne change, la machine ne tourne pas rond, souvent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Attention coups de boule en Partence !!!    qui n'en veux????



Moi


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

Boulé moi...j'aime ça ! oh oui encore  

je suis sorti  :rose:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es mal barré, les minitels, c'est mort..
> 
> www.boulezyvos.com


 ah ah ah
C'est sur que le coup de boul par minitel ça vaut un carton rouge


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es mal barré, les minitels, c'est mort..
> 
> www.boulezyvos.com


 http://www.boulezyvos.com est introuvable.
  Veuillez vérifier le nom et recommencer.​


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> http://www.boulezyvos.com est introuvable.
> Veuillez vérifier le nom et recommencer.​




pffff,  mon site a été pris d'assaut par toutes les personnes qui souhaitaient me bouler, mais le plus simple, c'est d'utiliser la petite boule, 

là

<------


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pffff, mon site a été pris d'assaut par toutes les personnes qui souhaitaient me bouler, mais le plus simple, c'est d'utiliser la petite boule,
> 
> là
> 
> <------


 Ben, où ça ?  
 Je vois pas de boule en face ta flèche ! :hein::mouais::rateau:


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne peux toujours pas bouller, pas normal



moi il me demande d'en bouler d'autres ...
J'aurais fait le maximum..dsl  :rose: 

Je boule le premier venu na !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

c'est moi le premier venu


----------



## tedy (12 Novembre 2004)

moi moi j'en veux du bon p'ti coud'boule!!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Novembre 2004)

Hellooo !!!
Je suis ready pour vos back kicks !


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben, où ça ?
> Je vois pas de boule en face ta flèche ! :hein::mouais::rateau:




par là mon cher 
 

    /
   /
  /
l_ 

(maintenant t'as plus d'excuse)


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> par là mon cher
> 
> 
> /
> ...


 D'abord, elle est toute cassée ta flèche !   

 Ensuite.... 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !!!
> Je suis ready pour vos back kicks !




the machine dit to me que i must come de retour dans 24hours to boul you


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> the machine dit to me que i must come de retour dans 24hours to boul you




Ah ! OK !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2004)

Bon Appetit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Bon Appetit






trop tot , c'est l'heure de l'apero


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> the machine dit to me que i must come de retour dans 24hours to boul you



idem...fini les boules...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

Je suis toujours là  :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
____
on réessaiera plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours là  :rateau:





et moi j'ai toujours pas la machine decoincé!!!


----------



## semac (12 Novembre 2004)

salut les bouleurs


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

En plus j'ai du monde ce soir et après je vais -normalement, si je tiens encore debout - au Lou après, je vais encore bouler à pas d'heure ! 
A moins que ça se décoince avant 20h...
Bon, en tout cas, je vais aller préparer mon fromage... depuis 2 mois que j'l'attend cette fondue, debleu !
et à ta santé Robertav !


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

"Chpok !" fait le bouchon de la bouteille de blanc valaisan...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai toujours pas la machine decoincé!!!



Robertav déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> "Chpok !" fait le bouchon de la bouteille de blanc valaisan...






> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à teo.








je  souhaite , a toi et a tous le autres, une tres agreable soirée.... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

ce thread est concurrencé par un autre thread à coup, il faut boulé ce qui le mérite mais aussi boulé ici  :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.
 mais je vais pouvoir bouler...


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.
> mais je vais pouvoir bouler...


 TheBig, par exemple !


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, par exemple !


Lui je dois attendre un peu... non, en passant je suis passé sur DocEvil (n'imaginez rien de grivois svp) et j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de le bouler. Comme SuperMoquette d'ailleurs... je les adore ceux-là...
Sinon la Grande Faucheuse devra aussi attendre... non là je cherche...
Le iPodeur... j'l'ai pas vu venir lui non plus... mais il va s'en souvenir...
Mais c'est mon dernier, quand la boule devient calleuse...   
bon j'y vais... le blanc n'attend pas.
A plus au Lou alors pour ceussent qui... et facile à reconnaitre je sentirai le fromage !


----------



## teo (12 Novembre 2004)

bon, voilà... c'est fini.
Pour les plaintes, s'adresser en personne au comptoir... et bon week-end


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

sa commence 



*DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD* il vient d'etre beni......a qui le tour?


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ......a qui le tour?



t'as qu'à décharger là


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à décharger là



et toi tu peux decharger sur ma boule, je le merite pas mais je suis gentil quand même    :rose:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu peux decharger sur ma boule, je le merite pas mais je suis gentil quand même    :rose:


 fais gaffe, si je peux aussi décharger en boulant rouge


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, si je peux aussi décharger en boulant rouge



Mouarf  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

Arfff


----------



## elektroseb (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut!

Tournée du vendredi soir terminée... ça m'a épuisé...

Je vais me rouler un remontant tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

voila , j'ai envoyé quelques munitions


----------



## Le_iPodeur (12 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le iPodeur... j'l'ai pas vu venir lui non plus... mais il va s'en souvenir...



Ah, là c'est moi :love: .

teo mérite un ptit coup de boule demain à la première heure (enfin pas trop tôt vu que moi j'ai cours le samedi matin. Et oui mes amis, j'ai pas de bol sur ce coup là !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

Tiens l'iPodeur un coud'boule à 12 pour passer une bonne nuit :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

Clair qu'avec une telle dos, il va faire un gros dodo :casse: 

Bon, c'est le pont des coups-de-boule aussi aujourd'hui : DEUX seulement m'ont boulé  Et ma moyenne de 5 alors, elle va baisser... 

Allez, on se reprend braves bouleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

Accroche bien ton casque


----------



## TNK (12 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Clair qu'avec une telle dos, il va faire un gros dodo :casse:
> 
> Bon, c'est le pont des coups-de-boule aussi aujourd'hui : DEUX seulement m'ont boulé  Et ma moyenne de 5 alors, elle va baisser...
> 
> Allez, on se reprend braves bouleurs


Je boule petit, mais je viens de t'en mettre un ptit coup


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Novembre 2004)

:rateau:


----------



## TNK (12 Novembre 2004)

Fin de tournée générale.
A mon tour


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## elektroseb (12 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



  

euh... z'en n'ai plus    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est le pont des coups-de-boule aussi aujourd'hui : DEUX seulement m'ont boulé  Et ma moyenne de 5 alors, elle va baisser...



Merci à TNK et Global (ouf, j'avais le casque  ) : 4 pour la journée... allez, encore UN pour ne pas baisser la moyenne 

Mais, plus de UN acceptés   [/QUOTE]


----------



## gKatarn (12 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> euh... z'en n'ai plus    :rateau:



Pfff, pas mieux désolé  
_*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*_


----------



## Dedalus (12 Novembre 2004)

Et voilà lancées mes deux dernières boules de la journée. Je sème à tout vent et je boule en anonyme (sans vous écrire de jolis messages ou smileys, mais faut quand même que je me montre un peu ici pour ne pas me faire oublier (j'sais bien, deux, c'est guère, mais c'est mieux qu'un)


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

'soir,.......ça boule ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> 'soir,.......ça boule ?




on a vu des jours meilleurs !!


----------



## elektroseb (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a vu des jours meilleurs !!



ouaip'    

(merci robertav  :love: )


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on a vu des jours meilleurs !!


....compris!...


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Hé!..oui!....les boules se font rares....elles doivent venir de Shangai,..par TNT!


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

C'est pour qui la quatre fromages ??? :casse:


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Sinon , ça va!....on poste!.....on floode un peu,.....comme un Vendredi de RTT ! :sleep:


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, vl'a que je boule à 5... 
Cool !


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour qui la quatre fromages ??? :casse:


Houla!....tu m'as fait sursauter!


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon , ça va!....on poste!.....on floode un peu,.....comme un Vendredi de RTT ! :sleep:



Veinard, moi je floode après ma journée de boulot


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vl'a que je boule à 5...
> Cool !


Plus que cool!.....au prochain bateau (dans 24h)....:casse:


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Novembre 2004)

Hullo,

Bon quelques coups à rendre et pis s'il m'en reste, promis je viens m'occuper de vous.

A.


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

Remarque c'est sans obligation d'achat, hein


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Veinard, moi je floode après ma journée de boulot


Je voulais dire RTT pour d'autres , moi je n'ai jamais été assujéti à ce genre de choses.


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Bon quelques coups à rendre et pis s'il m'en reste, promis je viens m'occuper de vous.
> 
> A.



Hey !!!! Come get some !


----------



## yoffy (12 Novembre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Bon quelques coups à rendre et pis s'il m'en reste, promis je viens m'occuper de vous.
> 
> A.


Attends!......nous,on est là!


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour qui la quatre fromages ??? :casse:


Ca y est!...je viens de comprendre "La 4 fromages" : maintenant tu boules à 5 fromages,c'est ça ?


----------



## MrStone (13 Novembre 2004)

Didonc, t'es fatigué toi, non ?


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Didonc, t'es fatigué toi, non ?


Il faut dire qu'elle était subtile! 

Pour Adrien..  ,belle balle,j'en prend note!


----------



## MrStone (13 Novembre 2004)

Certes, mais on ne va pas se laisser aller sous prétexte qu'on est pas beaucoup, non plus 

Merci Ad, retour de monnaie bientôt :casse:


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon,allez,bonne nuit : c'est l'heure de "Mariés,deux enfants" sur Comédie et j'ai 5 pizzas à servir pour demain (des 3 fromages).


----------



## MrStone (13 Novembre 2004)

Gnarf ! Mes amitiés à Peg


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon ben en fait ça s'épuise hachtement vite une réserve... et je ne peux toujours pas en donner à:
monoeil
Ed_the_Head
TNK
macmarco
teo

Pfff...

Allez bon week-end,

A.


----------



## touba (13 Novembre 2004)

bah j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu :

ja boulé *cmove*, *monoeil*, *poildep*... 
japapu boulé *joanes *(???), *Ed_The_Head*, *natokino *et *La_Chose_Moderne*... 

trois coup'd'boules et pi : *vous avez trop boulé ces dernières 24 heures... gna gna gna *:mouais: 

bah demain p'tet 
bah oui...

*en ce qui me concerne, plus que 7 pts pour les 1000... *


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2004)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde!
Je vais bouler puis aller finir de décuver :mouais: :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

*bonjour *    :love:


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde !
magnifique journée à tous...il fait cru mais magnifique par ici, je vais aller prendre l'air dès que ma livraison de vin sera arrivée.
A part ça, ça boule par ici ? C'est pas terroche terroche il me semble... on se motive...  et bonjour chez vous !

PS: encore grillé par Robertav, elle me précède à chaque fois ! Ca me gache mes effets  Mais c'est un plaisir ! Ca va dans le grand Est aussi ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !
> PS: encore grillé par Robertav, elle me précède à chaque fois ! Ca me gache mes effets  Mais c'est un plaisir ! Ca va dans le grand Est aussi ?  :love:  :love:  :love:




promis , demain j'attend que tu poste avant 

grand froid dans le grand est    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

bon salut à tous
je commence la tournée de coups de bouls
ki c k'en veut ?  

je suis de bonne humeur today alors.  :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

ah, bon, ya un problème
je pensait que à 00h00 le compteur de coups de bouls se remmettait à 0
alors je pourais pas bouler avant 15h a peu près sorry  :rose: 
mais promis je boule ceux qui sont là à ce moment là


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2004)

Allez, un peu d'entrain  et on boule le trooper :casse:
J'ai une moyenne à tenir et un standing à assurer


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

'lut tout le monde !!!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous ceux à qui je n'ai pas dis salut et ausi salut aux autres et aussi à tous ceux que je connais pas mais à qui je dis quand même salut


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Novembre 2004)

600 messages...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 600 messages...


 Je ne dirais qu'un mot : BRAVO !
Moi j'espère un jour être à plus de 200 messages
Avc celui ci ça fera 93
Je serais bientôt menbre d'élite cool


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 600 messages...


hé... ça se fête !
Je te met en haut de liste... pour ce soir car là...
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 600 messages...



bravoche


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Robertav, j'avais pas vu ... t'as passé les 3000 ! je suis vraiment à la traine


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 600 messages...



Bravo :sleep: 

Head shoooooooooooooot  :rateau:


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

salut tout le monde, pas grand monde de boulable ici


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Réservez vous pour mon 1000eme  :rateau:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

quand je vois que certaines personnes ont 240 fios plus de messages que moi je me lamente
hein GlobalCut ?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Réservez vous pour mon 1000eme  :rateau:


c'est noté


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

hé mais c'est bientôt mon centième post
faut féter ça ce soir !
qu'est ce que je pourais bien faire ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est noté



enfin c'est pas ce que j'ai dit
enfait d'ici que j'ai 1000 tu pourras me bouler 2 fois  :love:


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> hé mais c'est bientôt mon centième post
> faut féter ça ce soir !
> qu'est ce que je pourais bien faire ?


 j'pourrai pas te booler et tu sais pourquoi !


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> enfin c'est pas ce que j'ai dit
> enfait d'ici que j'ai 1000 tu pourras me bouler 2 fois  :love:


j'ai bien essayé, tout comme Téo, mais tu connais la "machiine" !!  

Ipoder je t'ai mis un petit coup pour ton 100 ème posts à venir


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

et voillaaaa
100 messages
c'est un ridicule post pour le bar mais un très grand post pour moi   
quand aux coups de boul, j'oserais jamais en demander directement.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> et voillaaaa
> 100 messages
> c'est un ridicule post pour le bar mais un très grand post pour moi
> quand aux coups de boul, j'oserais jamais en demander directement.


 :love: merci aux bouleurs  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde !
> je vais aller prendre l'air dès que ma livraison de vin sera arrivée.
> A part ça, ça boule par ici ? C'est pas terroche terroche il me semble... on se motive...  et bonjour chez vous !



Trop de boulot, ça commence a me gaver :hein: risque pas d'aller prendre l'air

Bois pas trop teo  :mouais:  t'as commandé quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ed_the_Head a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chais pas pourquoi Global, je te sens moqueur sur ce coup-là


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Trop de boulot, ça commence a me gaver :hein: risque pas d'aller prendre l'air
> 
> Bois pas trop teo  :mouais:  t'as commandé quoi ?



Moi je dis, un temps comme ça, ça sent la neige ! 
Sinon pour le vin, c'est du bordeaux (rien d'exceptionnel sur l'étiquette...) mais les livreurs sont toujours par là et donc j'attend...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

Merci à tous, je vous en remercie
Je vais bouler dès que je peux et je penserais toujours à vous parceque c'est VOUS qui m'avez soutenu pendant les difficiles et rudes moments de ma vie :love:

 (ah bon ? j'en fais trop ?   )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, j'avais pas vu ... t'as passé les 3000 ! je suis vraiment à la traine





chuttttt !!!!!

que veux tu , 
moi je m'arrete pas a regarder tous le string qui passent sous mon nez


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous, je vous en remercie
> Je vais bouler dès que je peux et je penserais toujours à vous parceque c'est VOUS qui m'avez soutenu pendant les difficiles et rudes moments de ma vie :love:
> 
> (ah bon ? j'en fais trop ?  )


ouais nous oublie pas c'est un peut grace à nous que tu es là.... 
à bon moi aussi...???  
ouais enfin c'est différend...


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est à partir de combien de points que l'on peut bouler à 2....????


----------



## House M.D. (13 Novembre 2004)

Coucou   

Y'en a pas un qyui veut me mettre un ptit coup de boule?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Y'en a pas un qyui veut me mettre un ptit coup de boule?


je t'ai mis un petit coup... de boule pour le moment


----------



## Le_iPodeur (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de combien de points que l'on peut bouler à 2....????


 Oui bonne question ?
Mais je me demande toujours si on peut distribuer plus de points quand on boule à plus de 2 ?


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Y'en a pas un qyui veut me mettre un ptit coup de boule?


 
on attend le retour.......... 

Bon toujours personne pour me dire à partir de combien on boule à 2.... 200?


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

Au fait question existencielle , Faut il coucher pour réussir ???   


OK je sors.


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de combien de points que l'on peut bouler à 2....????


arrê^te de penser et boule ! :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonne question ?
> Mais je me demande toujours si on peut distribuer plus de points quand on boule à plus de 2 ?


Je dois le prendre comment???  :mouais:


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> arrê^te de penser et boule ! :mouais:


que crois tu que je fasse??????????????


C'est à ton tour!!!! 

manque plus grand chose pôur etre à 200...


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'ai les glandes, euh non pardon , Les boules !!


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

J'avais pas vu j'ai plus à boire de Gini maintenant j'invite les filles.  :rose: 


C'est la fin d'un long calvaire (j'ai horreur du Gini)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

Bbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> que crois tu que je fasse??????????????
> 
> 
> C'est à ton tour!!!!
> ...


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tedy.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu j'ai plus à boire de Gini maintenant j'invite les filles.  :rose:
> 
> 
> C'est la fin d'un long calvaire (j'ai horreur du Gini)



 :sleep:


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


Ba quoi?


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

Gini c'est pas bon c'est meilleur le Pchit Citron !!!


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tedy.


Foutu machine elle à refusé longtemps aussi pour toi....


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Gini c'est pas bon c'est meilleur le Pchit Citron !!!


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

J 'Tedy pas combien de fois j'ai essayé mais, elle veut pas !


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

elle est raciste elle aime pas les chapeaux des bigoudaines......


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi etre vrai bigouden du Sud Finistère au sud de Quimper à Loctudy !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)




----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

moi de coeur seulement on a une maison de famille dans finistere nord (kerficien : 300habitants à l'année!)  


Mais c'est pour moi un lieu de repos magnifique, en tout cas bien plus que la cote d'azur ou les gens stressés de paris se retrouvent pour stresser ensemble pour les vacances... 
Une autre forme de reve quoi..


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>


la choucroute c'est bien sinon comme coin ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>





			
				- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

on dort ?  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## spyan (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD tu es Méchant mais t'inquiète je te rendrais ca, pas tout de suite car j'ai pas assez de points discos, mais tu va voir , ca va faire du bien


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dort ? :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


Non mais : 
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav."
​


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD tu es Méchant mais t'inquiète je te rendrais ca, pas tout de suite car j'ai pas assez de points discos, mais tu va voir , ca va faire du bien



Ca a rapport avec l'autre thread ou on doit mettre des personnes qui merite de se faire boulé, ici on mendit


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ca a rapport avec l'autre thread ou on doit mettre des personnes qui merite de se faire boulé, ici on mendit


oui mais quand y a des méchants on peut bouler rouge


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand y a des méchants on peut bouler rouge



ah oui ?


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> ah oui ?


 
La vache............!!!!!! 
J'y crois pas!
OH la la c'est une déclaration de guerre ça...


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

Hop Hop Hop le retour est arrivé...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

vous n'avez pas de pelotes de laine en rab ?  

je vais tricoter une echarpe au pere noel


----------



## tedy (13 Novembre 2004)

désolé j'ai pas en stock


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

pffffff personne a des pelotes de laine !!!    

le pere noel  mourira de froid
et on aura pas nos cadeaux


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand y a des méchants on peut bouler rouge



Oui c'est pour sa que j'ai bouler rouge


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD tu es Méchant mais t'inquiète je te rendrais ca, pas tout de suite car j'ai pas assez de points discos, mais tu va voir , ca va faire du bien


 non, il est plutôt gentil, je trouve, le canard.


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD tu es Méchant mais t'inquiète je te rendrais ca, pas tout de suite car j'ai pas assez de points discos, mais tu va voir , ca va faire du bien


  Bah alors moi aussi je suis méchant !  
  Mais va falloir un moment avant que tu puisses me rendre !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je vous aimes   :love:


----------



## turnover (13 Novembre 2004)

PAN VI !! Le retour du Jedi    

J'ai boulé ceux qui m'avait boulé il y a bien bien longtemps dans une galaxie très très lointaine ...
+ quelques autres que je pouvais


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon, coud'boule time :rateau:


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, coud'boule time :rateau:


  salut belle blonde


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

Hop ! Tournée effectuée !


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Tournée effectuée !


merde, rien senti :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merde, rien senti :mouais:


 Bah, moi non plus !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merde, rien senti :mouais:


 "Ne regardez pas le renard qui passe, regardez seulement quand il est passé"   

   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

aujourd'hui j'ai pas pas encore recu 1 coupboul


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Ne regardez pas le renard qui passe, regardez seulement quand il est passé"
> 
> :rateau:




Yes, il faut rester aware du fox !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Ne regardez pas le renard qui passe, regardez seulement quand il est passé"
> 
> :rateau:



Ne regarde pas le canard qui vient de passer  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai pas pas encore recu 1 coupboul


 je peux même pas te bouler


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merde, rien senti :mouais:


 idem


----------



## turnover (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai pas pas encore recu 1 coupboul


Menteur !!


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Menteur !!


 Ahem... 
 Tu t'adresses à une dame !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon pour vous réchauffer un coup, distrib' de mandales


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Menteur !!




nan vrai de vrai et j'ai toujours pas recu là


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ahem...
> Tu t'adresses à une dame !





mais tu veux un coup rouge toi ?  

comment ose tu reveler mes secrets?  :mouais:  :mouais: 

tu veux que moi je publie "certaines" photos?      :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu veux un coup rouge toi ?
> 
> comment ose tu reveler mes secrets?  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> tu veux que moi je publie "certaines" photos?      :love:


 Ces deux-là s'aiment :love:

aucun doute


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux-là s'aiment :love:
> 
> aucun doute




hé hé ......un mot de plus et je publie aussi tes derniere folies     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

RobertaV, repporter MacGé


----------



## FANREM (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hé hé ......un mot de plus et je publie aussi tes derniere folies     :love:


C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui c'est calme au niveau CDB

Tu peux donc publler, ca nous occupera   
Sans oublier qu'on est friand en grivoiseries en tout genre


----------



## Stargazer (13 Novembre 2004)

Voilà j'ai réchauffé ce que je pouvais ... Désolé Robertav la machine voulait pas de toi 

Si vous me cherchez je suis là


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Novembre 2004)

Je continue à mendier mes coups'd'boule ici. Si maintenant il faut absolument les mériter !!!! Où va t'on?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui c'est calme au niveau CDB
> 
> Tu peux donc publler, ca nous occupera
> Sans oublier qu'on est friand en grivoiseries en tout genre


 Roooh, c'est pas bien de lire les potins   

lol


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> RobertaV, repporter MacGé




tu l'auras voulu... 


voici ce qu'elle fait pendant qu'elle nous fait croire qu'elle travaille


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Narf© 

Excellent RobertaV


----------



## guytantakul (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je ne peux plus bouler personne sur cette page ! 
Pouvez-vous en dire de même à mon égard (ok, c'est tarabiscoté, mais bon...) ?


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> RobertaV, repporter MacGé


 oui, mais où ? 

:modo: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui c'est calme au niveau CDB
> 
> Tu peux donc publler, ca nous occupera




et voila fanrem , lui qui nous faire croire avoir un tas de mac.......


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Wahou c'est la nuit


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2004)

c'est tout pour aujourd'hui


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout pour aujourd'hui



si tu sais pas qui bouler demain  :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de me les rendres


 T'en fais pas Mackie !


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

tiens, j'ai eu le même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi mais en rouge ;
Il fais mal celui la :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais où ?
> 
> :modo: :hosto:


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

:affraid: mais c'est un repaire de sodomites honteux ce forum :affraid: 
:modo: :hosto:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Novembre 2004)

Quand je suis aware, nothing can stop me ! 
Except... the machine !



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais où ?
> 
> :modo: :hosto:





bah,  là mais toi tu me vois pas


----------



## teo (13 Novembre 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
Grrr... va falloir attendre que je revienne du ciné...


----------



## casimir (13 Novembre 2004)

petite tournée faite


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2004)

Petit petit


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> petite tournée faite


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Au passage, 24 points pour ibiza  :love:


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

..........


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

C'est long 24h??


----------



## bonpat (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Doc, viens voir par là, il y en a un qui nous insulte :mouais:



J'aurais plutôt compris le contraire... mais on n'est pas toujours compris comme dirait Lova Moore !


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

Y a des coups de boules furtifs...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2004)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quand y a des méchants on peut bouler rouge



A utiliser avec modération quand même : un coup-de-boule rouge doit être VRAIMENT mérité (malpoli, troll (pas Troll hein, la majuscule est importante, etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

la greve continue......    

il faut croire que vous avez les doigts ankylosés


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la greve continue......
> 
> il faut croire que vous avez les doigts ankylosés



demain ma poussinette 

là jé chouis ouné little coinché   :rose:



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne peux plus bouler personne sur cette page !
> Pouvez-vous en dire de même à mon égard (ok, c'est tarabiscoté, mais bon...) ?



Pareil pour moi, et pour les autres ???? Si çà marche pas avec Guytan, essayez avec le trooper


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2004)

je suis sûre que avec moi ça fonctionne...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

coicoin


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Doc, viens voir par là, il y en a un qui nous insulte :mouais:


 Bon allez tout le monde tombe le futal j'arrive !!


----------



## cecil (13 Novembre 2004)

Mouahahaha tu vas arriver à nous faire quoi avec ton machin ?  on dirait une touillette pour un lait-grenadine


----------



## Dedalus (13 Novembre 2004)

Tournée terminée à demain matin


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour vous réchauffer un coup, distrib' de mandales


je ne peux même pas te mettre une petite tape sur les fesses ma petite blonde  la machine ne veut pas avant 24 heures  

Mais c'est un tel bonheur de te mettre cette petite tape sur les fesses, que dès que la machine le permet de nouveau tu y a droit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

j'ai toujours pas recu 1 seul coup


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

c'est ici ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas recu 1 seul coup




C'est bête, hein? Ça t'apprendra à pas savoir frapper


----------



## elektroseb (13 Novembre 2004)

les moches...  

Ca boule?


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas recu 1 seul coup


désolé bichette, la machine me dit demain peut-être mais pas avant !!    :love:


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai fait mes devoirs. Maintenant j'attends la correction


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai fait mes devoirs. Maintenant j'attends la correction


faudra attendre demain que la machine nous laisse corriger


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

:casse:


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

Grrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!,...(Bonsoir,)

Les nominés ce soir sont Cécil,La Mouette et Le Poisson !
Les autres ne perdent rien à attendre..(Le Canard,Le Masque,L'oeil,etc.......... 

Grrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeouaaaaaa!......(Signé: le Tiger)


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

(......1/2 heure après.)

Sinon,ça va!..... 
(il fait froid!)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici ?



Non, je vous prierez de sortir s'il vous plait  :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

Ah!.....ce n'est pas içi ?  :rose:


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vous prierez de sortir s'il vous plait  :mouais:


et bien venez avec moi


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vous prierez de sortir s'il vous plait  :mouais:


Le Canard s'est pris les palmes dans la conjugaison!....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

pfff sa sert plus a rien que j'edite *je vous prierai*


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

pirouette cacahouette


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pfff sa sert plus a rien que j'edite *je vous prierai*


 pendant que tu fais tes genuflexions, ça t'embête pas que je réclame des coudbouls ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pendant que tu fais tes genuflexions, ça t'embête pas que je réclame des coudbouls ?



non pas du tout vas-y je me lance après toi


----------



## semac (13 Novembre 2004)

tout pareil


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil


Idem!.... :rateau:


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrrreeeeeeeee!,...(Bonsoir,)
> 
> Les nominés ce soir sont Cécil,La Mouette et Le Poisson !
> Les autres ne perdent rien à attendre..(Le Canard,Le Masque,L'oeil,etc..........
> ...



Oh ben c'est sympa ça. A propos de coup de boule je me rappelle de Eye of the Tiger


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> pfff sa sert plus a rien que j'edite *je vous prierai*



Euh, là sans vouloir te vexer, y a toujours une faute  (  )


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben c'est sympa ça. A propos de coup de boule je me rappelle de Eye of the Tiger


C'etait moi qui chantais!......"....you changed passion for glory....to survive!....of the Tihigeur!"...:style:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Euh, là sans vouloir te vexer, y a toujours une faute  (  )



mon oeil  :mouais:


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> mon oeil  :mouais:



non, mes oeils, je vous prierais


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> mon oeil  :mouais:


Ah!....ben,quelle histoire!.......


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'etait moi qui chantais!......"....you changed passion for glory....to survive!....of the Tihigeur!"...:style:



La voix pas terrible. Mais quel texte !


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

Oh, c'est sans importance mais je viens de m'apercevoir qu'à partir de demain je boule à 2 !


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, c'est sans importance mais je viens de m'apercevoir qu'à partir de demain je boule à 2 !


Dans le métier nous appelons cela être capable de servir "une Pizza à 2 fromages".
(Non je ne suis pas pizzaiollo mais le regrette......pour les filles!)


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le métier nous appelons cela être capable de servir "une Pizza à 2 fromages".
> (Non je ne suis pas pizzaiollo mais le regrette......pour les filles!)



En cuisine je suis encore apprenti 
(Mais vrai, les bonnes pâtes sont appréciées de toutes et tous  )


----------



## Blytz (13 Novembre 2004)

Soir tout le monde


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> En cuisine je suis encore apprenti
> (Mais vrai, les bonnes pâtes sont appréciées de toutes et tous  )


A propos,je t'ai mis un pain.(voir"Tab. de bord").....


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> A propos,je t'ai mis un pain.(voir"Tab. de bord").....



Oh le bâtard   je suis pas dans le pétrin maintenant ! Merci la mie


----------



## yoffy (13 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Soir tout le monde


'soir..'ytz!


----------



## monoeil (13 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Soir tout le monde



Alors comme ça, tu déboules? Merci à toi, je dis ça comme ça


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Oh le bâtard   je suis pas dans le pétrin maintenant ! Merci la mie


C'était mieux qu'une tarte ou marcher à la baguette! 
(j'ai du mal a tenir la cadence!)


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Bouleux de la nuit, bonsoir


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Bouleux de la nuit, bonsoir


'soir,..TriNitroPotassium!


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Tournée terminée, comptez vos abattis


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tournée terminée, comptez vos abattis


..même pas mal!...


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux qu'une tarte ou marcher à la baguette!
> (j'ai du mal a tenir la cadence!)



Et je te donne raison, la boule de froment c'est meilleur qu'une tarte en guise d'avoine 
(quant à marcher au pas je suis également réfrataire)


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon!...suis obligé de vous quitter:...c'est l'heure de "Mariés,deux enfants" sur Comédie....


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Tournée terminée, comptez vos abattis



+1, c'est mal   merci !

ça m'en fait 2 sur qui passer mon humeur demain


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

http://www.tomshardware.fr/articleav.php?IdArticle=216&NumPage=1 pour un test + objectif que ma propre impression qui cantonnerait ce système au joli bruit des sabres laser de Star Wars.
    Pôv Clapton, il doit se retourner sans sa tombe, ah? il est pas mort? ben ça doit être fait maintenant 

http://www.ericclapton.com/


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

merdoum, gouré de forum


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Et je te donne raison, la boule de froment c'est meilleur qu'une tarte en guise d'avoine
> (quant à marcher au pas je suis également réfrataire)


Pas mal......en 12 minutes!....sinon,là,je m'incline!.....


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

et bien? je vous fais peur?


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal......en 12 minutes!....sinon,là,je m'incline!.....



Je fais comme toi, je décline... et vieille croûte, je songe à laisser un peu reposer jusqu'à levure demain matin


----------



## yoffy (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> merdoum, gouré de forum


Hé!oui!...c'était"enceintes JBL Creature II white"....merci quand même!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Niark


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

salut les boulistes :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Novembre 2004)

Tu tires ou tu pointes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon Gromanche aussi :casse:


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde
on se remet de sa petite nuit ?


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

alors les boulistes lève tard, comment va ?


----------



## Blytz (14 Novembre 2004)

Chalut, un ptit coups de boule pour quelqu un qui a eu son permis bateau??


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Chalut, un ptit coups de boule pour quelqu un qui a eu son permis bateau??


Bravo, bien venu au club  

je ne peux pas je suis encore en quarantaine, mais dès que la machine le permet je te félicitboule


----------



## guytantakul (14 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Chalut, un ptit coups de boule pour quelqu un qui a eu son permis bateau??



Toute la famille l'aura eu, ce permis côtier 
Alors (je vérifie) quand tu entres dans le chenal, le vert c'est à tribord ou babord ?
Et décris-mois en cinq mots une bouée cardinale nord  

Bravo, je te reboule dès que possible pour ton permis !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

*coucou*


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2004)

les boules, les boules...j'ai les boules... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

ma tounée a commencé


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

à tous
  Ca caille ce matin, on supporte le slip


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

salut salut vous autres    :sleep:


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Bonne app' à ceux et celles qui passent à table
Et aussi à ceux qui sont chez Papa-Maman et qui ont hâte qu'on servent le café ! 

Pour les friandises dans le papier qui brille, hésitez pas je suis blindé, plus vous tapez plus j'en profite


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

En ce jour clément bouler une bergère ça vaut le coup ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi à ceux qui sont chez Papa-Maman et qui ont hâte qu'on servent le café !




pour courir devant son ecran?      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (14 Novembre 2004)

hello ,tournée pas encore terminée que "Vous devriez donner d'autres points de réputation avant d'en donner de nouveau à [votrelogin]xxx[/votrelogin] " 

alos je search ceux que j'ai pas encore boulé pour rebouler les autres après


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

bon aprem, bonne sieste, bon boulage  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai fait ma tournée et ne partagerez vous pas ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait ma tournée et ne partagerez vous pas ?



Le canard a pas été touché  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Je t'ai touché y'a pas longtemps c'est pour  ça


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai touché y'a pas longtemps c'est pour  ça



Ben pour la peine +4 dans ta face


----------



## Dedalus (14 Novembre 2004)

peux rien faire encore, même avec mes modestes moyens


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut les bouleurs :love:


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

... pour être calme, c'est calme, je me le sens fanny ce soir... comme en plus je boulerai après 20h...
rien depuis hier et vu l'entourage qui peut plus rien faire pour moi...  ça faisait longtemps...
Allez on se motive, plus que...   oh... 115 avant les 1000... bref... éteignez votre télé, dites au revoir à tata Huguette et au petit frère, reprenez votre linge tout propre et repassé (n'oubliez pas la blanquette de veau) et viendez animer votre post favori  



Edit: Modern__Thing, j'adore ton nouvel avatar... ce soir tu es en tête de liste


----------



## Dedalus (14 Novembre 2004)

Les bienfaits sont toujours rendus   
petit bouleur deviendra grand si le grand macgeus lui prête vie


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les bienfaits sont toujours rendus
> petit bouleur deviendra grand si le grand macgeus lui prête vie



Pas mieux.


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

Juste  en attendant de pouvoir


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2004)

Voilà, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui ! 
 J'ai encore quelques noms sur ma liste...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai bossé tout el weekend, ça vaut bien un coup de boule, ça, non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

qui va me buller pour me reveiller?


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui va me buller pour me reveiller?



Et toi tu te réveilles quand pour me bouler?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bossé tout el weekend, ça vaut bien un coup de boule, ça, non?


tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

ben voilà, j'ai saupoudré... que les derniers nouveaux-venus ne s'inquiètent pas, y'a souvent un décalage entre le moment où on appuie sur le bouton d'appel et où on se prend la porte dans la figure 

Sinon heureux d'avoir pui apporter un brin de soleil dans les c½urs de certain-es cette après-midi...
Bizarre d'ailleurs, j'aurai du pouvoir bouler que ce soir 19h30... mais bon ils vont pas se plaindre !


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche



Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour manger...


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Salut les bouleurs :love:


désolé belle blonde, la machine a pas voulue !!  

Nombre d'entre vous ont été boulés, les autres c'est la machine qui veut pas !!
mais il m'en reste encore 1 peut etre 2 !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

je connais un canard qui est à ibiza  :love:   

Merci à tous  :love: Mais vous pouvez faire mieux oui VOUS j'ai bien dit VOUS pouvez participez à ma carrière en m'offrant l'olympe, il faut travailler mais après vous pourrez dire : c'est grâce à moi que c'est une star  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

je ne me sent pas concerné, moi j'ai fait ma B.A.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Et hop tournée dominicale sur le point d'être lancée ... :love: :love:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop tournée dominicale sur le point d'être lancée ... :love: :love:


coucou belle blonde, je t'ai fait une petite gatterie


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop tournée dominicale sur le point d'être lancée ... :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Huummmmmmmmmm c'est bon :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2004)

Voilà c'est fait !!!   

Qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire ici maintenant ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2004)

Méééééééééé, je peux plus bouler persoooooooooooooneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2004)

si si


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

t'es sur ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

c'est l'heure de la distrib' !!!!!!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (14 Novembre 2004)

Yeah !! Cool ! 
Your turn !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

ce sujet perd de son pouvoir boulistique


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

Pas du tout   Moi je continue :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ce sujet perd de son pouvoir boulistique


 Mais non 

Prend donc ça


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> 
> Prend donc ça


`

toujours un plaisir de ce faire bouler par toi global


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

:rose: de rien :rose:


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> toujours un plaisir de ce faire bouler par toi global


 moi c'est sur que ça fait quatre fois moins plaisir


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est sur que ça fait quatre fois moins plaisir



tain, tu lis dans mes pensée     :love:  :rateau:


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

hep hep hep... pas de boulage sans me dire siouplait


----------



## monoeil (14 Novembre 2004)

Bon, je m'apprête à rendre les coups. J'ai d'ailleurs bien du boulot tellement j'ai dégusté aujourd'hui ! 

Hier je disais faire mes devoirs, j'ai effectivement reçu une belle correction


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

Eh les copains, 

Pas un CDB aujourd'hui alors que comme Fabien, j'ai ramé toute la journée. 
Pas glop, pas glop  :rose: 
De plus, j'ai pas oublié de bouler malgré tout ca  

Alors, on se remonte les manches et que ceux qui ont encore des munitons boulent  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Eh les copains,
> 
> Pas un CDB aujourd'hui alors que comme Fabien, j'ai ramé toute la journée.
> Pas glop, pas glop  :rose:
> ...



problème rectifié


----------



## FANREM (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> problème rectifié



Merci, ca va mieux  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

et 12 de plus


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Merci, ca va mieux  :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Franswa


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

global alors ça boule ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

bientot mes 1000 alors pensez a bouler le canard    

hihihi plus qu'un, ouvrir un thread or not that is the question


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Global

je veux bien 12 points


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bientot mes 1000 alors pensez a bouler le canard


 C'est fait !!!!!!!


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait !!!!!!!


non toujours pas, il fait durer le plaisir


----------



## Bassman (14 Novembre 2004)

'Soar les filles


----------



## teo (14 Novembre 2004)

je vois que ça fait pile poil 4 ans que je suis inscrit sur Macgeneration...
Je me souhaite un bon anni alors !


----------



## semac (14 Novembre 2004)

Bassou :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vois que ça fait pile poil 4 ans que je suis inscrit sur Macgeneration...
> Je me souhaite un bon anni alors !


  bon n'ani


----------



## Blytz (14 Novembre 2004)

Salut a tous et merci pour ceux qui m ont boule


----------



## Bassman (14 Novembre 2004)

Hop j'ai mis le costume d'hiver 

PS : merci au poisson :love: :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop j'ai mis le costume d'hiver
> 
> PS : merci au poisson :love: :love:



PARDON?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 'Soar les filles


 T'es pas un peu en avance pour Noël ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Novembre 2004)

T'as fini d'être insolent comme ca ??

Et pis on met un bonnet quand y fait froid d'abord


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

Bassman  :love:


----------



## MrStone (14 Novembre 2004)

[Mode stealth ON]
Salut là d'dans  les boulés se reconnaîtront d'eux-même 
[Mode stealth OFF]


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> [Mode stealth ON]
> Salut là d'dans  les boulés se reconnaîtront d'eux-même
> [Mode stealth OFF]


 Merci  :love: Je te rend ça demain 21H00 précise


----------



## TNK (14 Novembre 2004)

Bouleurs du soir, bonsoir


----------



## elektroseb (14 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Bouleurs du soir, bonsoir



euh... j'allais le dire


----------



## Franswa (14 Novembre 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'allais le dire


 Moi aussi 

PS: Merci  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Novembre 2004)

Déjà fini ma petite distribution, posteurs et bouleurs de tous grades à demain matin (chez moi, le débloquage de boules se passe en deux étapes.
Chacun pour soi et la machine contre tous


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

Idem pour moi, boulage terminé sur qui je pouvais, liste tenue à jour pour les prochaines tournées.
Ça fait quand même du bien de pouvoir bouler force 2 maintenant


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> bientot mes 1000 alors pensez a bouler le canard
> 
> hihihi plus qu'un, ouvrir un thread or not that is the question


C'est vrai que tu cours toujours si on te coupe la tête?
 Parce que c'est ce qui va t'arriver si tu réponds pas à mes tendres coups de boule


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

Fin de la tournée...
J'ai l'impression qu'elle était plus longue que d'hab...
Ou alors je fatigue plus vite


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi, boulage terminé sur qui je pouvais, liste tenue à jour pour les prochaines tournées.
> Ça fait quand même du bien de pouvoir bouler force 2 maintenant


Et comment on arrive à force 2?


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

et hop, un 4ème dans la foulée!


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

Un 5ème?


----------



## monoeil (15 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Et comment on arrive à force 2?



A partir du 546e post. Enfin, me concernant, c'est à ce moment-là que je me suis aperçu du changement.
A vrai dire, j'en sais rien, malgré les explications de je ne sais plus qui sur ce même fil il y a quelques jours. Il paraît que c'est un mélange entre l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts. Que du vital quoi


----------



## TNK (15 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> A partir du 546e post. Enfin, me concernant, c'est à ce moment-là que je me suis aperçu du changement.
> A vrai dire, j'en sais rien, malgré les explications de je ne sais plus qui sur ce même fil il y a quelques jours. Il paraît que c'est un mélange entre l'ancienneté et le nombre de posts. Que du vital quoi


Dedalus est à 454 et boule force 2.... Mais c'est un "vieux"


----------



## elektroseb (15 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Dedalus est à 454 et boule force 2.... Mais c'est un "vieux"



et moi a 450 et je boule à 4... et je suis un "jeune"... va comprendre Charles


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

B  :sleep: N N E - N U I T !


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

C'est ça, allez vous coucher, tous. 
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, allez vous coucher, tous.
> :sleep: :sleep:




B  :sleep: N N E - N U I T !
B  :sleep: N N E - B O U L E S !


----------



## maousse (15 Novembre 2004)

à votre avis, combien de boules rouges pour un sujet fermé ?

(hein, quoi, c'est vrai, après 300 pages cumulées sur 2 sujets, on a compris, et tout le monde a l'air fatigué.  )


----------

